# Ieri sera ...



## net (19 Gennaio 2014)

Ieri sera siamo andate a cena con Francesco, che voleva festeggiare la mezzanotte (il mio compleanno :incazzato  assieme. A parte il posto molto intimo e carino, ed il fatto che ci  siamo divertiti moltissimo, quando J è crollata stavamo tornando a casa e  mi ha chiamata LUI (quello sposato...). Il numero lo ricordo a memoria,  ma non ho risposto. Francesco mi ha chiesto se ne soffro ancora, se lo  penso ancora, se vorrei tornare da lui. Gli ho detto che è passato del  tempo, sono andata avanti. Dopo aver messo J a letto gli stavo versando  un amaro e quando mi sono voltata l'ho visto col suo sorriso un pò  sghembo ed un pacchettino in mano. Non mi aspettavo un altro regalo,  dopo la cena. Un cammeo bianco e rosa, con due volti femminili di  profilo poggiati l' uno all' altro: sono madre e figlia. E' veramente  meraviglioso, sono rimasta senza parole e mi sono commossa tantissimo.  Francesco mi osservava e beveva l'amaro mentre scartavo tutto. Mi ha  detto che l'ha fatto fare vicino Napoli. Quando ha visto la mia faccia  mi ha abbracciata (in modo diverso dal solito,più "intimo" e  confidenziale) e mi ha chiesto all'orecchio se mi piacesse. Io presa  dall'emozione gli ho schioccato un bacio sulla guancia e l'ho  ringraziato e lui mi ha detto "Adesso è meglio se me ne vado". Io gli ho  chiesto di restare, dovevo ancora bere il mio amaro e non so, mi  sembrava che se ne volesse andar via troppo presto. Volevo restare  ancora un pò con lui. Ci siamo seduti sul divano, ho bevuto il mio  amaro, lui un altro. L' ho ringraziato per la serata e gli ho chiesto  (non lo so perchè, istinto suicida? mi è venuto spontaneo) di spiegarmi  la reazione di tempo fa, quando al bistrot incontrammo LUI e Francesco  sparì per un pò. Mi ha detto che vedermi con un altro non gli piace, ed  io ho capito che avevate ragione. Ho detto solo "Ah" e prima che potessi  pensare alla cosa lui mi ha dato un bacio sulle labbra ed ha aggiunto  accarezzandomi i capelli "Se non me ne vado adesso penso che dovrai  buttarmi per le scale a calci". Mi ha fatto il suo sorriso sghembo e sen  è andato. Quando ho chiuso la porta sono rimasta un secondo ferma, e mi  ha detto "Non ho sentito le mandate alla porta". Ho chiuso sorridendo  come un' ebete e senza dire una parola. Imbambolata. Non ho chiuso  occhio. Sono ancora in una bolla.


----------



## Leda (19 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ieri sera siamo andate a cena con Francesco, che voleva festeggiare la mezzanotte (il mio compleanno :incazzato  assieme. A parte il posto molto intimo e carino, ed il fatto che ci  siamo divertiti moltissimo, quando J è crollata stavamo tornando a casa e  mi ha chiamata LUI (quello sposato...). Il numero lo ricordo a memoria,  ma non ho risposto. Francesco mi ha chiesto se ne soffro ancora, se lo  penso ancora, se vorrei tornare da lui. Gli ho detto che è passato del  tempo, sono andata avanti. Dopo aver messo J a letto gli stavo versando  un amaro e quando mi sono voltata l'ho visto col suo sorriso un pò  sghembo ed un pacchettino in mano. Non mi aspettavo un altro regalo,  dopo la cena. Un cammeo bianco e rosa, con due volti femminili di  profilo poggiati l' uno all' altro: sono madre e figlia. E' veramente  meraviglioso, sono rimasta senza parole e mi sono commossa tantissimo.  Francesco mi osservava e beveva l'amaro mentre scartavo tutto. Mi ha  detto che l'ha fatto fare vicino Napoli. Quando ha visto la mia faccia  mi ha abbracciata (in modo diverso dal solito,più "intimo" e  confidenziale) e mi ha chiesto all'orecchio se mi piacesse. Io presa  dall'emozione gli ho schioccato un bacio sulla guancia e l'ho  ringraziato e lui mi ha detto "Adesso è meglio se me ne vado". Io gli ho  chiesto di restare, dovevo ancora bere il mio amaro e non so, mi  sembrava che se ne volesse andar via troppo presto. Volevo restare  ancora un pò con lui. Ci siamo seduti sul divano, ho bevuto il mio  amaro, lui un altro. L' ho ringraziato per la serata e gli ho chiesto  (non lo so perchè, istinto suicida? mi è venuto spontaneo) di spiegarmi  la reazione di tempo fa, quando al bistrot incontrammo LUI e Francesco  sparì per un pò. Mi ha detto che vedermi con un altro non gli piace, ed  io ho capito che avevate ragione. Ho detto solo "Ah" e prima che potessi  pensare alla cosa lui mi ha dato un bacio sulle labbra ed ha aggiunto  accarezzandomi i capelli "Se non me ne vado adesso penso che dovrai  buttarmi per le scale a calci". Mi ha fatto il suo sorriso sghembo e sen  è andato. Quando ho chiuso la porta sono rimasta un secondo ferma, e mi  ha detto "Non ho sentito le mandate alla porta". Ho chiuso sorridendo  come un' ebete e senza dire una parola. Imbambolata. Non ho chiuso  occhio. Sono ancora in una bolla.



Uh uh!!!


----------



## Principessa (19 Gennaio 2014)

Mi sono persa.

Francesco è il tipo che all'inizio aveva dei dubbi perchè hai una bimba?


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Uh uh!!!



Per una volta mi permetto di essere sborona come Joey: è OVVIO che avevamo ragione.

Ma le faccine sorridenti ci starebbero se a net piacesse Francesco... e invece, non lo guarda in quel modo... quindi non è :smile: ma è 

Poi, ovvio che noi che viviamo ancora nel mondo degli orsetti del cuore, speriamo che net si sciolga d'amore per lui...


----------



## net (19 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Mi sono persa.
> 
> Francesco è il tipo che all'inizio aveva dei dubbi perchè hai una bimba?


No, è un mio caro amico nonchè collega...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ieri sera siamo andate a cena con Francesco, che voleva festeggiare la mezzanotte (il mio compleanno :incazzato  assieme. A parte il posto molto intimo e carino, ed il fatto che ci  siamo divertiti moltissimo, quando J è crollata stavamo tornando a casa e  mi ha chiamata LUI (quello sposato...). Il numero lo ricordo a memoria,  ma non ho risposto. Francesco mi ha chiesto se ne soffro ancora, se lo  penso ancora, se vorrei tornare da lui. Gli ho detto che è passato del  tempo, sono andata avanti. Dopo aver messo J a letto gli stavo versando  un amaro e quando mi sono voltata l'ho visto col suo sorriso un pò  sghembo ed un pacchettino in mano. Non mi aspettavo un altro regalo,  dopo la cena. Un cammeo bianco e rosa, con due volti femminili di  profilo poggiati l' uno all' altro: sono madre e figlia. E' veramente  meraviglioso, sono rimasta senza parole e mi sono commossa tantissimo.  Francesco mi osservava e beveva l'amaro mentre scartavo tutto. Mi ha  detto che l'ha fatto fare vicino Napoli. Quando ha visto la mia faccia  mi ha abbracciata (in modo diverso dal solito,più "intimo" e  confidenziale) e mi ha chiesto all'orecchio se mi piacesse. Io presa  dall'emozione gli ho schioccato un bacio sulla guancia e l'ho  ringraziato e lui mi ha detto "Adesso è meglio se me ne vado". Io gli ho  chiesto di restare, dovevo ancora bere il mio amaro e non so, mi  sembrava che se ne volesse andar via troppo presto. Volevo restare  ancora un pò con lui. Ci siamo seduti sul divano, ho bevuto il mio  amaro, lui un altro. L' ho ringraziato per la serata e gli ho chiesto  (non lo so perchè, istinto suicida? mi è venuto spontaneo) di spiegarmi  la reazione di tempo fa, quando al bistrot incontrammo LUI e Francesco  sparì per un pò. Mi ha detto che vedermi con un altro non gli piace, ed  io ho capito che avevate ragione. Ho detto solo "Ah" e prima che potessi  pensare alla cosa lui mi ha dato un bacio sulle labbra ed ha aggiunto  accarezzandomi i capelli "Se non me ne vado adesso penso che dovrai  buttarmi per le scale a calci". Mi ha fatto il suo sorriso sghembo e sen  è andato. Quando ho chiuso la porta sono rimasta un secondo ferma, e mi  ha detto "Non ho sentito le mandate alla porta". Ho chiuso sorridendo  come un' ebete e senza dire una parola. Imbambolata. Non ho chiuso  occhio. Sono ancora in una bolla.


Woow figliola come mi piacciono queste bolle


----------



## net (19 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per una volta mi permetto di essere sborona come Joey: è OVVIO che avevamo ragione.
> 
> Ma le faccine sorridenti ci starebbero se a net piacesse Francesco... e invece, non lo guarda in quel modo... quindi non è :smile: ma è
> 
> Poi, ovvio che noi che viviamo ancora nel mondo degli orsetti del cuore, speriamo che net si sciolga d'amore per lui...


Si... non so. Quando ci siamo conosciuti mi piaceva, ma io avevo altro a cui pensare e poi... quando io mi "liberavo" lui si "impegnava" ecc... sembrava fatto apposta. Non siamo mai stati così... entrambi liberi. E poi Julia lo adora, e lui la ama alla follia, non ho mai voluto pensare a lui come potenziale partner anche per questo. Ma stanotte ho fatto dei sogni un pò strani  che lo riguardavano. E pensavo cose ancora più strane. Mi vergogno tantissimo ad ammetterlo, ma ieri sera ero diversa dal solito, mentre ero con lui. Secondo me l'astinenza mi sta facendo impazzire


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Si... non so. Quando ci siamo conosciuti mi piaceva, ma io avevo altro a cui pensare e poi... quando io mi "liberavo" lui si "impegnava" ecc... sembrava fatto apposta. Non siamo mai stati così... entrambi liberi. E poi Julia lo adora, e lui la ama alla follia, non ho mai voluto pensare a lui come potenziale partner anche per questo. Ma stanotte ho fatto dei sogni un pò strani  che lo riguardavano. E pensavo cose ancora più strane. Mi vergogno tantissimo ad ammetterlo, ma ieri sera ero diversa dal solito, mentre ero con lui. Secondo me l'astinenza mi sta facendo impazzire


Ciccia,
sai che bastano queste cose che hai scritto per scatenare in noi love addicted un coro di "dai! dai! dai! amatevi alla follia! Amore e cuoricini per tutti! evviva! evviva!"

Io per me ho sempre fatto il tifo per Francesco...

E se tu chiedessi a Julia, penso che farebbe il tifo pure lei...

Ciccia, lui ti piace fisicamente? Lo trovi carino?  Che ti piaccia come persona, lo do per scontato visto che lo consideri tuo amico.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Gennaio 2014)

Ma soprattutto, porca puzzola, come è stato baciarlo?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ieri sera siamo andate a cena con Francesco, che voleva festeggiare la mezzanotte (il mio compleanno :incazzato  assieme. A parte il posto molto intimo e carino, ed il fatto che ci  siamo divertiti moltissimo, quando J è crollata stavamo tornando a casa e  mi ha chiamata LUI (quello sposato...). Il numero lo ricordo a memoria,  ma non ho risposto. Francesco mi ha chiesto se ne soffro ancora, se lo  penso ancora, se vorrei tornare da lui. Gli ho detto che è passato del  tempo, sono andata avanti. Dopo aver messo J a letto gli stavo versando  un amaro e quando mi sono voltata l'ho visto col suo sorriso un pò  sghembo ed un pacchettino in mano. Non mi aspettavo un altro regalo,  dopo la cena. Un cammeo bianco e rosa, con due volti femminili di  profilo poggiati l' uno all' altro: sono madre e figlia. E' veramente  meraviglioso, sono rimasta senza parole e mi sono commossa tantissimo.  Francesco mi osservava e beveva l'amaro mentre scartavo tutto. Mi ha  detto che l'ha fatto fare vicino Napoli. Quando ha visto la mia faccia  mi ha abbracciata (in modo diverso dal solito,più "intimo" e  confidenziale) e mi ha chiesto all'orecchio se mi piacesse. Io presa  dall'emozione gli ho schioccato un bacio sulla guancia e l'ho  ringraziato e lui mi ha detto "Adesso è meglio se me ne vado". Io gli ho  chiesto di restare, dovevo ancora bere il mio amaro e non so, mi  sembrava che se ne volesse andar via troppo presto. Volevo restare  ancora un pò con lui. Ci siamo seduti sul divano, ho bevuto il mio  amaro, lui un altro. L' ho ringraziato per la serata e gli ho chiesto  (non lo so perchè, istinto suicida? mi è venuto spontaneo) di spiegarmi  la reazione di tempo fa, quando al bistrot incontrammo LUI e Francesco  sparì per un pò. Mi ha detto che vedermi con un altro non gli piace, ed  io ho capito che avevate ragione. Ho detto solo "Ah" e prima che potessi  pensare alla cosa lui mi ha dato un bacio sulle labbra ed ha aggiunto  accarezzandomi i capelli "Se non me ne vado adesso penso che dovrai  buttarmi per le scale a calci". Mi ha fatto il suo sorriso sghembo e sen  è andato. Quando ho chiuso la porta sono rimasta un secondo ferma, e mi  ha detto "Non ho sentito le mandate alla porta". Ho chiuso sorridendo  come un' ebete e senza dire una parola. Imbambolata. Non ho chiuso  occhio. Sono ancora in una bolla.


E' colpa del fulmine se è entrato ma non ancora uscito ... per me hai persa l'occasione che tu gli hai un pochino proposto e che lui ha un pochino rifiutato, entrambi per non dire sfacciatamente che vi eravate innamorati un po'


----------



## Buscopann (19 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ieri sera siamo andate a cena con Francesco, che voleva festeggiare la mezzanotte (il mio compleanno :incazzato assieme. A parte il posto molto intimo e carino, ed il fatto che ci siamo divertiti moltissimo, quando J è crollata stavamo tornando a casa e mi ha chiamata LUI (quello sposato...). Il numero lo ricordo a memoria, ma non ho risposto. Francesco mi ha chiesto se ne soffro ancora, se lo penso ancora, se vorrei tornare da lui. Gli ho detto che è passato del tempo, sono andata avanti. Dopo aver messo J a letto gli stavo versando un amaro e quando mi sono voltata l'ho visto col suo sorriso un pò sghembo ed un pacchettino in mano. Non mi aspettavo un altro regalo, dopo la cena. Un cammeo bianco e rosa, con due volti femminili di profilo poggiati l' uno all' altro: sono madre e figlia. E' veramente meraviglioso, sono rimasta senza parole e mi sono commossa tantissimo. Francesco mi osservava e beveva l'amaro mentre scartavo tutto. Mi ha detto che l'ha fatto fare vicino Napoli. Quando ha visto la mia faccia mi ha abbracciata (in modo diverso dal solito,più "intimo" e confidenziale) e mi ha chiesto all'orecchio se mi piacesse. Io presa dall'emozione gli ho schioccato un bacio sulla guancia e l'ho ringraziato e lui mi ha detto "Adesso è meglio se me ne vado". Io gli ho chiesto di restare, dovevo ancora bere il mio amaro e non so, mi sembrava che se ne volesse andar via troppo presto. Volevo restare ancora un pò con lui. Ci siamo seduti sul divano, ho bevuto il mio amaro, lui un altro. L' ho ringraziato per la serata e gli ho chiesto (non lo so perchè, istinto suicida? mi è venuto spontaneo) di spiegarmi la reazione di tempo fa, quando al bistrot incontrammo LUI e Francesco sparì per un pò. Mi ha detto che vedermi con un altro non gli piace, ed io ho capito che avevate ragione. Ho detto solo "Ah" e prima che potessi pensare alla cosa lui mi ha dato un bacio sulle labbra ed ha aggiunto accarezzandomi i capelli "Se non me ne vado adesso penso che dovrai buttarmi per le scale a calci". Mi ha fatto il suo sorriso sghembo e sen è andato. Quando ho chiuso la porta sono rimasta un secondo ferma, e mi ha detto "Non ho sentito le mandate alla porta". Ho chiuso sorridendo come un' ebete e senza dire una parola. Imbambolata. Non ho chiuso occhio. Sono ancora in una bolla.


Aspettiamo sviluppi :tv:

Buscopann


----------



## tullio (19 Gennaio 2014)

Intanto,sia pure tardi...BUON COMPLEANNO! e poi...che tenerezza!!!! ragazza hai una gran fortuna ad avere amici così... qualunque cosa tu decida... in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Si... non so. Quando ci siamo conosciuti mi piaceva, ma io avevo altro a cui pensare e poi... quando io mi "liberavo" lui si "impegnava" ecc... sembrava fatto apposta. Non siamo mai stati così... entrambi liberi. E poi Julia lo adora, e lui la ama alla follia, non ho mai voluto pensare a lui come potenziale partner anche per questo. Ma stanotte ho fatto dei sogni un pò strani  che lo riguardavano. E pensavo cose ancora più strane. Mi vergogno tantissimo ad ammetterlo, ma ieri sera ero diversa dal solito, mentre ero con lui. Secondo me l'astinenza mi sta facendo impazzire


Ops auguri anche se in ritardo :smile: al tuo posto eviterei di insabbiarmi nel senso che queste nuove sensazioni provate le considererei una cosa positiva e accetterei con tranquillità tutte le eventuali  sensazioni che dovessero scaturire in seguito. Ieri Francesco ti ha fatto sentire bene? perfetto, evviva ...non correre e non frenare, lascia fluire


----------



## net (19 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto, porca puzzola, come è stato baciarlo?


..... inaspettato e molto travolgente, mi sono lasciata andare totalmente, senza pensare.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> ..... inaspettato e molto travolgente, mi sono lasciata andare totalmente, senza pensare.


Brava ...   quando mai c'è da pensare su un bacio?  poi si deduce se ci è piaciuto o no ed in che misura :mrgreen:


----------



## net (19 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciccia,
> sai che bastano queste cose che hai scritto per scatenare in noi love addicted un coro di "dai! dai! dai! amatevi alla follia! Amore e cuoricini per tutti! evviva! evviva!"
> 
> Io per me ho sempre fatto il tifo per Francesco...
> ...


E' attraente, veramente bello dentro e fuori, l'ho sempre trovato bello. Ma in me è successo qualcosa, forse dopo quella sera in cui Francesco ha avuto quella reazione, al bistrot, nel vedere LUI che faceva lo stupido.. Provo confusione ed ho lo stomaco leggero. Quando penso al nostro bacio mi accelerano i battiti e vorrei rivederlo subito. Una ragazzina. E' scattato qualcosa? E' cambiato qualcosa dentro me. Possibile o sono solo sull' onda dell' emozione? Perchè divento stupida??


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> E' attraente, veramente bello dentro e fuori, l'ho sempre trovato bello. Ma in me è successo qualcosa, forse dopo quella sera in cui Francesco ha avuto quella reazione, al bistrot, nel vedere LUI che faceva lo stupido.. Provo confusione ed ho lo stomaco leggero. Quando penso al nostro bacio mi accelerano i battiti e vorrei rivederlo subito. Una ragazzina. E' scattato qualcosa? E' cambiato qualcosa dentro me. Possibile o sono solo sull' onda dell' emozione? Perchè divento stupida??


Non ti farai troppe domande ? :smile:


----------



## Gian (19 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> E' attraente, veramente bello dentro e fuori, l'ho sempre trovato bello. Ma in me è successo qualcosa, forse dopo quella sera in cui Francesco ha avuto quella reazione, al bistrot, nel vedere LUI che faceva lo stupido.. Provo confusione ed ho lo stomaco leggero. Quando penso al nostro bacio mi accelerano i battiti e vorrei rivederlo subito. Una ragazzina. E' scattato qualcosa? E' cambiato qualcosa dentro me. Possibile o sono solo sull' onda dell' emozione? Perchè divento stupida??



Buon compleanno!!!!! 
sono reazioni normali, è una piccola storia che forse inizierà.
Come vedi esistono anche gli uomini all'altezza di una donna che merita,
ed ora puoi anche dimenticare "lui", quel personaggio piccolo piccolo
che non vale una cicca. 
Aspetta lui, e fatti corteggiare. NOn muovere un passo ! 

Complimenti per il cammeo :up:


----------



## net (19 Gennaio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Intanto,sia pure tardi...BUON COMPLEANNO! e poi...che tenerezza!!!! ragazza hai una gran fortuna ad avere amici così... qualunque cosa tu decida... in bocca al lupo!


Si, sono fortunata. Ieri è stato un sogno, e in barba a tutto io ora lo chiamo... grazie mille!!


----------



## net (19 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ti farai troppe domande ? :smile:


Si... sono sempre la solita... non mi sembra vero, sono così felice ed agitata.. adesso gli telefono e mi mancano le parole. Invento via via, prima che il mio cervellino matto si intrometta


----------



## net (19 Gennaio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> Buon compleanno!!!!!
> sono reazioni normali, è una piccola storia che forse inizierà.
> Come vedi esistono anche gli uomini all'altezza di una donna che merita,
> ed ora puoi anche dimenticare "lui", quel personaggio piccolo piccolo
> ...


Sono dai miei che mi hanno preparato il pranzo per il compleanno, tutti assieme. Julia vuole restare dai nonni a giocare coi cuginetti. Io ho voglia di vederlo. Dici che devo chiamarlo? O aspetto? Sto ondeggiando.:sonar:


----------



## Leda (19 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Si... sono sempre la solita... non mi sembra vero, sono così felice ed agitata.. adesso gli telefono e mi mancano le parole. Invento via via, prima che il mio cervellino matto si intrometta



Buon compleanno, querida! ::danza::cincin:
Facci sapere come va la telefonata, eh... Se tanto mi dà tanto, sarete in due a sentirvi piuttosto scombussolati


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Gennaio 2014)

Facci sapere... io ho in corso una scommessa da 10 euro che trovavi un uomo innamorato di te e Julia entro un anno


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Si... sono sempre la solita... non mi sembra vero, sono così felice ed agitata.. adesso gli telefono e mi mancano le parole. Invento via via, prima che il mio cervellino matto si intrometta


Respira piccola, non frenarti e non correre, le parole vengon da se


----------



## Gian (19 Gennaio 2014)

Net chiedi consigli alle care signore forumiste, perdona,
io sono una frana in materia !!!
:up:


:cell::dotto:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2014)

*Net*

Dai qui il telefono che lo chiamo io!!


----------



## net (19 Gennaio 2014)

Chiamato. Cuore in gola.
Io: ciao,ti disturbo?
Francesco: meno male che mi hai chiamato, sto passeggiando attorno a casa tua da mezz'ora. Quando ci possiamo vedere noi due? Non ti posso lasciare a fare le tue libere interpretazioni.
Io: sto per tornare a casa, J rimane coi cuginetti dai nonni.
Francesco: io sto già qua, ti aspetto e nel frattempo non pensare. 
sono agitatissima.Volo.


----------



## Leda (19 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Chiamato. Cuore in gola.
> Io: ciao,ti disturbo?
> Francesco: meno male che mi hai chiamato, sto passeggiando attorno a casa tua da mezz'ora. Quando ci possiamo vedere noi due? Non ti posso lasciare a fare le tue libere interpretazioni.
> Io: sto per tornare a casa, J rimane coi cuginetti dai nonni.
> ...





Tutte le romanticone del forum sono in fibrillazione e fanno il tifo per te!!!

:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Chiamato. Cuore in gola.
> Io: ciao,ti disturbo?
> Francesco: meno male che mi hai chiamato, sto passeggiando attorno a casa tua da mezz'ora. Quando ci possiamo vedere noi due? Non ti posso lasciare a fare le tue libere interpretazioni.
> Io: sto per tornare a casa, J rimane coi cuginetti dai nonni.
> ...


Cacchio lo sa pure lui che devi evitare di soffermarti sui tuoi pensieri che poi li incasini  Brava dolcezza vai e lascia fluire quel che ti sentì :up:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2014)

ioggia::dj:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTIRuGx7uc4


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2014)

Vado un pochino contro corrente.
La mia parte romantica ti dice buttati, lasciati andare e vedi che capita. Leggendoti si percepivano le emozioni sue e tue e davvero gli occhi diventano a forma di cuore. Tutto molto romantivo e bello
La mia parte razionale ti dice occhio, perché é un amico, un amico caro sul quale ti sei appoggiata e che adora tua figlia ed è da lei adorato. Se qualcosa amdasse storto non potresti più tornare indietro...


----------



## mic (19 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ieri sera siamo andate a cena con Francesco, che voleva festeggiare la mezzanotte (il mio compleanno :incazzato  assieme. A parte il posto molto intimo e carino, ed il fatto che ci  siamo divertiti moltissimo, quando J è crollata stavamo tornando a casa e  mi ha chiamata LUI (quello sposato...). Il numero lo ricordo a memoria,  ma non ho risposto. Francesco mi ha chiesto se ne soffro ancora, se lo  penso ancora, se vorrei tornare da lui. Gli ho detto che è passato del  tempo, sono andata avanti. Dopo aver messo J a letto gli stavo versando  un amaro e quando mi sono voltata l'ho visto col suo sorriso un pò  sghembo ed un pacchettino in mano. Non mi aspettavo un altro regalo,  dopo la cena. Un cammeo bianco e rosa, con due volti femminili di  profilo poggiati l' uno all' altro: sono madre e figlia. E' veramente  meraviglioso, sono rimasta senza parole e mi sono commossa tantissimo.  Francesco mi osservava e beveva l'amaro mentre scartavo tutto. Mi ha  detto che l'ha fatto fare vicino Napoli. Quando ha visto la mia faccia  mi ha abbracciata (in modo diverso dal solito,più "intimo" e  confidenziale) e mi ha chiesto all'orecchio se mi piacesse. Io presa  dall'emozione gli ho schioccato un bacio sulla guancia e l'ho  ringraziato e lui mi ha detto "Adesso è meglio se me ne vado". Io gli ho  chiesto di restare, dovevo ancora bere il mio amaro e non so, mi  sembrava che se ne volesse andar via troppo presto. Volevo restare  ancora un pò con lui. Ci siamo seduti sul divano, ho bevuto il mio  amaro, lui un altro. L' ho ringraziato per la serata e gli ho chiesto  (non lo so perchè, istinto suicida? mi è venuto spontaneo) di spiegarmi  la reazione di tempo fa, quando al bistrot incontrammo LUI e Francesco  sparì per un pò. Mi ha detto che vedermi con un altro non gli piace, ed  io ho capito che avevate ragione. Ho detto solo "Ah" e prima che potessi  pensare alla cosa lui mi ha dato un bacio sulle labbra ed ha aggiunto  accarezzandomi i capelli "Se non me ne vado adesso penso che dovrai  buttarmi per le scale a calci". Mi ha fatto il suo sorriso sghembo e sen  è andato. Quando ho chiuso la porta sono rimasta un secondo ferma, e mi  ha detto "Non ho sentito le mandate alla porta". Ho chiuso sorridendo  come un' ebete e senza dire una parola. Imbambolata. Non ho chiuso  occhio. Sono ancora in una bolla.


Merita un salto senza paracadute. Lo vuoi fare?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vado un pochino contro corrente.
> La mia parte romantica ti dice buttati, lasciati andare e vedi che capita. Leggendoti si percepivano le emozioni sue e tue e davvero gli occhi diventano a forma di cuore. Tutto molto romantivo e bello
> La mia parte razionale ti dice occhio, perché é un amico, un amico caro sul quale ti sei appoggiata e che adora tua figlia ed è da lei adorato. Se qualcosa amdasse storto non potresti più tornare indietro...


Non ho alcun dubbio che sia Net sia Francesco saranno prudenti nei confronti di J per vedere come funziona.
Non è che per star tranquilla Net si deve mettere con uno che non le piace, non amico e che non piace a J :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (19 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Chiamato. Cuore in gola.
> Io: ciao,ti disturbo?
> Francesco: meno male che mi hai chiamato, sto passeggiando attorno a casa tua da mezz'ora. Quando ci possiamo vedere noi due? Non ti posso lasciare a fare le tue libere interpretazioni.
> Io: sto per tornare a casa, J rimane coi cuginetti dai nonni.
> ...


nel dubbio, trombatelo.    una volta sfogato l'ormone,si faranno le solite distinzioni tra innamoramento ed amore

PS: buon compleanno


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> nel dubbio, trombatelo.    una volta sfogato l'ormone,si faranno le solite distinzioni tra innamoramento ed amore
> 
> PS: buon compleanno


Non ha perplessità neanche Perplesso


----------



## perplesso (19 Gennaio 2014)

Beh,da quello che ho letto direi che entrambi hanno voglia di una sana e consapevole libidine.

e ragionare con l'ormone che ti galleggia a metà pupilla non è conveniente.

Ovvio che auguri anch'io a Net il lieto fine,ma per quello c'è tempo,no?   ora lasciamo che sta ragazza si diverta


----------



## disincantata (19 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Si... non so. Quando ci siamo conosciuti mi piaceva, ma io avevo altro a cui pensare e poi... quando io mi "liberavo" lui si "impegnava" ecc... sembrava fatto apposta. Non siamo mai stati così... entrambi liberi. E poi Julia lo adora, e lui la ama alla follia, non ho mai voluto pensare a lui come potenziale partner anche per questo. Ma stanotte ho fatto dei sogni un pò strani  che lo riguardavano. E pensavo cose ancora più strane. Mi vergogno tantissimo ad ammetterlo, ma ieri sera ero diversa dal solito, mentre ero con lui. Secondo me l'astinenza mi sta facendo impazzire


o ragionare!

non lo prendi in considerazione xche' julia lo adora?

io non avrei aperto la porta.....sei sicura di non esserti pentita di averlo fatto????

rimedia al piu' presto e dimentica il numero di cellulare dello sposato o cambia numero.

Capita di cercare nel mondo qualcuno e non accorgersi di averlo gia' conosciuto ed apprezzato in tempo.

(parlo x me soprattutto....mannaggia alla fedelta' sprecata immeritata).


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> nel dubbio, trombatelo.    una volta sfogato l'ormone,si faranno le solite distinzioni tra innamoramento ed amore
> 
> PS: buon compleanno


Oohhh ci stai rompendo tutti i palloncini a forma di cuore ...smettila di esser razionale è un ordine :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ha perplessità neanche Perplesso


Che poi io vorrei capire come ha fatto a scegliere sto nick ...non l'ho mai letto perplesso :singleeye:Entra in 3 parole esamina e da la sua soluzione ed esce .... Non so nemmeno se conosca i : ma, forse, chissà ?!?!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Beh,da quello che ho letto direi che entrambi hanno voglia di una sana e consapevole libidine.
> 
> e ragionare con l'ormone che ti galleggia a metà pupilla non è conveniente.
> 
> Ovvio che auguri anch'io a Net il lieto fine,ma per quello c'è tempo,no?   ora lasciamo che sta ragazza si diverta


Ecco ora va meglio :mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (19 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Sono dai miei che mi hanno preparato il pranzo per il compleanno, tutti assieme. Julia vuole restare dai nonni a giocare coi cuginetti. Io ho voglia di vederlo. Dici che devo chiamarlo? O aspetto? Sto ondeggiando.:sonar:


certo che lo devi chiamare. intanto lo ringrazi x la serata x il regalo e gli dici che ti farebbe piacere vederlo. ti corteggia da troppo tempo e il fatto chr abbia reagito male al bar e' un punto a suo favore.

Auguri cara festeggia OGGI.


----------



## disincantata (19 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dai qui il telefono che lo chiamo io!!


mi hai letto nel pensiero   io lo avrei fatto mesi fa....chiamatlo x Net

incrocio le dita.........e altro


----------



## JON (19 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ieri sera siamo andate a cena con Francesco, che voleva festeggiare la mezzanotte (il mio compleanno :incazzato  assieme. A parte il posto molto intimo e carino, ed il fatto che ci  siamo divertiti moltissimo, quando J è crollata stavamo tornando a casa e  mi ha chiamata LUI (quello sposato...). Il numero lo ricordo a memoria,  ma non ho risposto. Francesco mi ha chiesto se ne soffro ancora, se lo  penso ancora, se vorrei tornare da lui. Gli ho detto che è passato del  tempo, sono andata avanti. Dopo aver messo J a letto gli stavo versando  un amaro e quando mi sono voltata l'ho visto col suo sorriso un pò  sghembo ed un pacchettino in mano. Non mi aspettavo un altro regalo,  dopo la cena. Un cammeo bianco e rosa, con due volti femminili di  profilo poggiati l' uno all' altro: sono madre e figlia. E' veramente  meraviglioso, sono rimasta senza parole e mi sono commossa tantissimo.  Francesco mi osservava e beveva l'amaro mentre scartavo tutto. Mi ha  detto che l'ha fatto fare vicino Napoli. Quando ha visto la mia faccia  mi ha abbracciata (in modo diverso dal solito,più "intimo" e  confidenziale) e mi ha chiesto all'orecchio se mi piacesse. Io presa  dall'emozione gli ho schioccato un bacio sulla guancia e l'ho  ringraziato e lui mi ha detto "Adesso è meglio se me ne vado". Io gli ho  chiesto di restare, dovevo ancora bere il mio amaro e non so, mi  sembrava che se ne volesse andar via troppo presto. Volevo restare  ancora un pò con lui. Ci siamo seduti sul divano, ho bevuto il mio  amaro, lui un altro. L' ho ringraziato per la serata e gli ho chiesto  (non lo so perchè, istinto suicida? mi è venuto spontaneo) di spiegarmi  la reazione di tempo fa, quando al bistrot incontrammo LUI e Francesco  sparì per un pò. Mi ha detto che vedermi con un altro non gli piace, ed  io ho capito che avevate ragione. Ho detto solo "Ah" e prima che potessi  pensare alla cosa lui mi ha dato un bacio sulle labbra ed ha aggiunto  accarezzandomi i capelli "Se non me ne vado adesso penso che dovrai  buttarmi per le scale a calci". Mi ha fatto il suo sorriso sghembo e sen  è andato. Quando ho chiuso la porta sono rimasta un secondo ferma, e mi  ha detto "*Non ho sentito le mandate alla porta*". Ho chiuso sorridendo  come un' ebete e senza dire una parola. Imbambolata. Non ho chiuso  occhio. Sono ancora in una bolla.


Senso di protezione!
E poi conosce già la bambina e hanno un rapporto.

Non si può mai dire come vanno a finire le storie, ma, se le cose stanno come dici tu, a me pare ci siano tutti gli ingredienti per iniziare bene.

Che dire, mi sembrate entrambi determinati a perdere la libertà. Auguri.


----------



## disincantata (19 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Chiamato. Cuore in gola.
> Io: ciao,ti disturbo?
> Francesco: meno male che mi hai chiamato, sto passeggiando attorno a casa tua da mezz'ora. Quando ci possiamo vedere noi due? Non ti posso lasciare a fare le tue libere interpretazioni.
> Io: sto per tornare a casa, J rimane coi cuginetti dai nonni.
> ...


ho letto dopo. come sempre.  WwwWwwWww


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che poi io vorrei capire come ha fatto a scegliere sto nick ...non l'ho mai letto perplesso :singleeye:Entra in 3 parole esamina e da la sua soluzione ed esce .... Non so nemmeno se conosca i : ma, forse, chissà ?!?!


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vado un pochino contro corrente.
> La mia parte romantica ti dice buttati, lasciati andare e vedi che capita. Leggendoti si percepivano le emozioni sue e tue e davvero gli occhi diventano a forma di cuore. Tutto molto romantivo e bello
> La mia parte razionale ti dice occhio, perché é un amico, un amico caro sul quale ti sei appoggiata e che adora tua figlia ed è da lei adorato. Se qualcosa amdasse storto non potresti più tornare indietro...



Però ciccia io non ti capisco...

Al tizio sposato, tu -se non mi sbaglio- avresti dato un'altra opportunità.
All'assistente -qua sono meno sicura, scusa se sono in errore- gli hai trovato qualche giustificazione.

Proprio 'sto giro che sembra lui sia delizioso la freni? 

Che poi, visto che ormai le dichiarazioni sono state fatte, far finta di nulla non sarà più granchè possibile... anche da un disgustoso punto di vista "utilitaristico", se a net garba -e grazie a dio le garba- meglio provare... se va male, ci perde tantissimo, ma anche se non ci prova, perchè le cose non potranno andare avanti così (pensa solo quando lui si trova la fidanzata).
Mentre se ci prova e le va dritta... terno secco!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho alcun dubbio che sia Net sia Francesco saranno prudenti nei confronti di J per vedere come funziona.
> Non è che per star tranquilla Net si deve mettere con uno che non le piace, non amico e che non piace a J :carneval:


Direi che o non sono stata chiara o non mi hai capito


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Gennaio 2014)

Ansia.

Scenario che temo:

Lui teme di perdere l'amicizia di lei, quindi decide di fare un passo indietro pur di non perdere net.
Lei vedendo lui che goffamente cerca di giustificarsi, pensa di essersi sbagliata, cmq si imbarazza, e fa marcia indietro pure lei.

Invece di due cuoricini che si corrono incontro -e lasciamo stare il seguito, net non è poco pudica come me- due imbarazzi glaciali che si fraintendono.

Speriamo di no.....


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Però ciccia io non ti capisco...
> 
> Al tizio sposato, tu -se non mi sbaglio- avresti dato un'altra opportunità.
> All'assistente -qua sono meno sicura, scusa se sono in errore- gli hai trovato qualche giustificazione.
> ...


E' dalle 15,38 che non si collega :up:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Direi che o non sono stata chiara o non mi hai capito


Ho capito: rischia di perdere un vero amico se non va.
Ma il rischio vale la candela!


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' dalle 15,38 che non si collega :up:



Yep.

Però magari si stanno rassicurando a vicenda di come NON siano interessati ad altro che a una sincera amicizia... (vedi scenario ansia di cui sopra)


Incrocio le dita e tutto l'incrociabile...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Però ciccia io non ti capisco...
> 
> Al tizio sposato, tu -se non mi sbaglio- avresti dato un'altra opportunità.
> All'assistente -qua sono meno sicura, scusa se sono in errore- gli hai trovato qualche giustificazione.
> ...


Non la freno, ma visto che fino a ieri era un amico carissimo e ora invece qualcosa si smuove prima di fare qualcosa da cui non può tornare indietro ci penserei
se andava male con lo sposato, cosa perdeva?
sará che in questo momento per me l'amicizia, quella vera, conta moltissimo. Non sarò obiettiva. Mi ritiro

Ps leggendola ti assicuro che ho provato una sana invidia per u  momento così. Poi ho razionalizzato.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Yep.
> 
> Però magari si stanno rassicurando a vicenda di come NON siano interessati ad altro che a una sincera amicizia... (vedi scenario ansia di cui sopra)
> 
> ...


Eheeee così sciocchi solo in una commedia americana, fino al pentimento e alla dichiarazione.
Io vado di fantasia e la vedo così http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77RdSP7cAhY


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho capito: rischia di perdere un vero amico se non va.
> Ma il rischio vale la candela!


Ah ecco. Non capivo il discorso della bambina.
Il rischio vale se ha xapito di esserne attratta in un modo diverso. Non vale se é il bisogno di un compagno che la muove


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non la freno, ma visto che fino a ieri era un amico carissimo e ora invece qualcosa si smuove prima di fare qualcosa da cui non può tornare indietro ci penserei
> se andava male con lo sposato, cosa perdeva?
> sará che in questo momento per me l'amicizia, quella vera, conta moltissimo. Non sarò obiettiva. Mi ritiro
> 
> Ps leggendola ti assicuro che ho provato una sana invidia per u  momento così. Poi ho razionalizzato.



Bè, di Francesco avevamo detto più o meno tutte che avrebbe voluto qualcosa di diverso... quindi pensieri a proposito ce ne sono già stati, ne avevamo anche già parlato.
E lui già si era allontanato/lei l'aveva allontanato a un certo punto.
Questo tipo di amicizia, secondo te, può davvero durare quando lui avesse fidanzata, moglie, figli? Certo le vorrebbe sempre bene, ma non me le vedo altre cene di compleanno a tre..

Net rischia, ma ma rischia in entrambi i casi, che provi o che non provi. Solo in uno però c'è anche la possibilità di stare bene, proprio proprio proprio bene...

PS "se" andava male con lo sposato ci perdeva buon umore, stima di sè, tempo, sofferenza...


----------



## Leda (19 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che poi io vorrei capire come ha fatto a scegliere sto nick ...non l'ho mai letto perplesso :singleeye:Entra in 3 parole esamina e da la sua soluzione ed esce .... Non so nemmeno se conosca i : ma, forse, chissà ?!?!



Quando è arrivato era tutto timidino, non era mica così! :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Quando è arrivato era tutto timidino, non era mica così! :carneval::rotfl:


Allora deve aver esaurirò i ma , forse , ect. Con il tempo


----------



## Alessandra (19 Gennaio 2014)

Tanti auguri carissima Net 




net ha detto:


> Ieri sera siamo andate a cena con Francesco, che voleva festeggiare la mezzanotte (il mio compleanno :incazzato  assieme. A parte il posto molto intimo e carino, ed il fatto che ci  siamo divertiti moltissimo, quando J è crollata stavamo tornando a casa e  mi ha chiamata LUI (quello sposato...). Il numero lo ricordo a memoria,  ma non ho risposto. Francesco mi ha chiesto se ne soffro ancora, se lo  penso ancora, se vorrei tornare da lui. Gli ho detto che è passato del  tempo, sono andata avanti. Dopo aver messo J a letto gli stavo versando  un amaro e quando mi sono voltata l'ho visto col suo sorriso un pò  sghembo ed un pacchettino in mano. Non mi aspettavo un altro regalo,  dopo la cena. Un cammeo bianco e rosa, con due volti femminili di  profilo poggiati l' uno all' altro: sono madre e figlia. E' veramente  meraviglioso, sono rimasta senza parole e mi sono commossa tantissimo.  Francesco mi osservava e beveva l'amaro mentre scartavo tutto. Mi ha  detto che l'ha fatto fare vicino Napoli.
> 
> Imbambolata. Non ho chiuso  occhio. Sono ancora in una bolla.


eheheh...certo che avevamo ragione ...il comportamento che ci avevi descritto palesava interesse per te...e fastidio, gelosia per l'altro  ...e' normalissimo se uno e' davvero interessato a te...



net ha detto:


> E' attraente, veramente bello dentro e fuori, l'ho sempre trovato bello. Ma in me è successo qualcosa, forse dopo quella sera in cui Francesco ha avuto quella reazione, al bistrot, nel vedere LUI che faceva lo stupido.. Provo confusione ed ho lo stomaco leggero. Quando penso al nostro bacio mi accelerano i battiti e vorrei rivederlo subito. Una ragazzina. E' scattato qualcosa? E' cambiato qualcosa dentro me. Possibile o sono solo sull' onda dell' emozione? Perchè divento stupida??


Non farti troppe domande...
vi siete baciati, ti e' piaciuto...non hai chiuso occhio tutta notte e ti senti dentro una bolla....
e' semplicemente magnifico 





net ha detto:


> Chiamato. Cuore in gola.
> Io: ciao,ti disturbo?
> Francesco: meno male che mi hai chiamato, sto passeggiando attorno a casa tua da mezz'ora. Quando ci possiamo vedere noi due? Non ti posso lasciare a fare le tue libere interpretazioni.
> Io: sto per tornare a casa, J rimane coi cuginetti dai nonni.
> ...



ecco...lo sa anche lui che la tua mente pensa troppo 



perplesso ha detto:


> Beh,da quello che ho letto direi che entrambi hanno voglia di una sana e consapevole libidine.
> 
> e* ragionare con l'ormone che ti galleggia a metà pupilla non è conveniente.*
> 
> Ovvio che auguri anch'io a Net il lieto fine,ma per quello c'è tempo,no?   ora lasciamo che sta ragazza si diverta



ehheeh verissimo!



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che poi io vorrei capire come ha fatto a scegliere sto nick ...non l'ho mai letto perplesso :singleeye:Entra in 3 parole esamina e da la sua soluzione ed esce .... Non so nemmeno se conosca i : ma, forse, chissà ?!?!



hahahaah stra-vero! apprezzo molto i suoi interventi...mi piace il suo punto di vista...ma in effetti...manco l'ombra del dubbio!!! altro che... perplesso 


Anch'io da romanticona qual sono, faccio il tifo per Francesco!
:up:


----------



## disincantata (19 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, di Francesco avevamo detto più o meno tutte che avrebbe voluto qualcosa di diverso... quindi pensieri a proposito ce ne sono già stati, ne avevamo anche già parlato.
> E lui già si era allontanato/lei l'aveva allontanato a un certo punto.
> Questo tipo di amicizia, secondo te, può davvero durare quando lui avesse fidanzata, moglie, figli? Certo le vorrebbe sempre bene, ma non me le vedo altre cene di compleanno a tre..
> 
> ...


lo sposato era un bugiardicronico che se ne scopava tre in contemporanea e  le ha nascosto addirittura di essere sposato. Meno male che se ne  e' liberata subito.

e lo stronzo dopo mesi torna alla carica....


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> lo sposato era un bugiardicronico che se ne scopava tre in contemporanea e  le ha nascosto addirittura di essere sposato. Meno male che se ne  e' liberata subito.
> 
> e lo stronzo dopo mesi torna alla carica....



Nota le virgolette attorno al "se".
In effetti, quel che pensavo era "quando".


----------



## Alessandra (19 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, di Francesco avevamo detto più o meno tutte che avrebbe voluto qualcosa di diverso... quindi pensieri a proposito ce ne sono già stati, ne avevamo anche già parlato.
> E lui già si era allontanato/lei l'aveva allontanato a un certo punto.
> *Questo tipo di amicizia, secondo te, può davvero durare quando lui avesse fidanzata, moglie, figli? Certo le vorrebbe sempre bene, ma non me le vedo altre cene di compleanno a tre..
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Gennaio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:



Cmq se net non si PRECIPITA a scrivere appena sistemato Francesco e Julia, io la rubino per il resto della mia vita :mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (19 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oohhh ci stai rompendo tutti i palloncini a forma di cuore ...smettila di esser razionale è un ordine :carneval:


Più che razionale, pragmatico (come al solito), direi...  
Perply, dovresti farti cambiare il nick... 

Notizie di Net?
Seguo la cosa...

:smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Più che razionale, pragmatico (come al solito), direi...
> Perply, dovresti farti cambiare il nick...
> 
> Notizie di Net?
> ...


No non credo la rileggeremo fino a domani


----------



## net (19 Gennaio 2014)

Ok, vi scrivo tutto come mi viene in mente, sono in agitazione. Sono arrivata a casa e lui era davanti al portone. Siamo saliti a parlare un po', mi ha chiesto se ero arrabbiata, gli ho detto di no. Ero nervosa come una vergine vittoriana. Sen è accorto, e mi ha chiesto se ero agitata. Gli ho detto di sì. Si è seduto accanto a me sul divano e mi ha chiesto del pranzo. Ha notato che ho messo il suo regalo e ha detto che mi sta bene. Aveva pensato di farne fare uno uguale anche a J, ma voleva prima chiedere il mio permesso. Poi mi ha detto “ora possiamo parlare dell'elefante nella stanza, se ti va” ho annuito. “Stanotte non ho chiuso occhio, ero agitato, emozionato e me la stavo facendo sotto all'idea che tu azionassi il cervello prima di rivederci. Volevo baciarti già da un sacco di tempo, volevo parlarti, ma trovando il modo giusto. Ieri però LUI ti ha chiamata, tu eri bellissima... dovevo andarmene subito se volevo resistere. Poi mi hai chiesto di restare, e allora ho fatto il possibile per non saltarti addosso.” Ha fatto il suo sorriso sghembo e mi ha chiesto se era tutto ok. Gli ho detto che nemmeno io ero riuscita a dormire.. Francesco ha sorriso (trionfante, quasi) e mi ha detto che la nostra non è più solo un'amicizia già da tempo e che io lo so bene. Mi ha accarezzato il viso. Io l'ho guardato, e gli ho chiesto cosa intendesse.

 Lui continuava ad accarezzarmi, e mi ha detto “Mi sono innamorato di te, mi sono innamorato di te e di Julia. Non me ne ero nemmeno accorto.”

 Gli ho chiesto “Da quanto tempo?”  

 “Non so da quanto tempo. Ma me ne sono accorto una sera che mi hai chiamato dicendomi che era saltato il nostro film perchè non stavi bene. E anche se io poi sono uscito con Elena (la sua fiamma dell'epoca) per tutta la sera ho pensato che volevo essere con te. Ti ricordi che poi sono passato a portarti le gommose? A pensare che stavi male mi era venuta un'agitazione assurda.” Io intanto pensavo che quell' episodio era accaduto più di un anno fa e univo nella mia testa mille cose che avrebbero dovuto farmi capire, da parte sua... ma anche da parte mia...  (cretina, io) Poi mi ha detto “Prima di ascoltare quello che hai da dire voglio che mi spieghi una cosa. Perchè non ti piaceva Anna?”

 Anna è la sua ultima storia “seria”, terminata mesi fa. Non è che mi fosse antipatica, ma mi dava fastidio passarci del tempo.

 “Anna era fissata, diceva che eri gelosa di me.”

 Io l'ho guardato e ho fatto sì con la testa. Mi sentivo veramente colpevole e non avevo mai ammesso che era gelosia, non ci pensavo semplicemente perchè pensare a lei mi faceva irritare. Evitavo o forse temevo di ammetterlo anche a me stessa. Ma quando l'ha detto lui è stato come se mi avessero tolto un peso dallo stomaco.

 “Eri gelosa perchè io ti sembravo preso?” Ho fatto sì con la testa.

 “Io invece pensavo che tu fossi arrabbiata con me per la storia di LUI. Hai capito perchè l'ho lasciata?” Altro sì ebete da parte mia. Poi si è messo comodo sul divano e mi ha fatto segno di sistemarmi accanto a lui e mi ha abbracciata. Mi ha accarezzato i capelli a lungo e mi ha detto “Sono sempre io, lo sai che puoi dirmi tutto. Dimmi cosa ne pensi di tutta questa storia, dimmi qualcosa e poi io me ne vado e ti lascio a pensare tutto il tempo che vuoi” Sono riemersa dal mio coma emotivo e gli ho detto “Non voglio che te ne vai, puoi restare ancora un po'?” Lui non mi ha risposto ma mi è sembrato che mi abbia stretta di più. Poi ho cominciato a parlare, gli ho detto che mi piaceva da quando l'ho conosciuto, ma era fidanzato ed io incasinata. Poi le nostre storie incrociate... e mi ero affezionata all'idea di lui come amico. Non volevo perdere la sua compagnia. Non potevo permettermi un compagno come lui, che Julia adora. La sera del bistrot avevo avuto la conferma. Mi ero opposta all'idea, avevo paura per via di Julia, perchè siamo colleghi e poi non sapevo perchè si comportasse così, se per gelosia, se per amicizia, per difendermi... Poi (dopo qualche giorno!) c'era stata Anna. Gli ho chiesto se la sente ancora e lui si è messo a ridere. Mi ha detto “l' ho lasciata per te, sono qua a cercare di farti parlare di cosa ne pensi e tu mi chiedi della mia ex?” E a me è uscito dalle labbra un “Sono un po' gelosa” . Mi ha baciata, poi mi ha detto di dargli tregua perchè altrimenti non rispondeva delle sue azioni. E mi ha detto che voleva capire bene cosa volessi fare.  

 Sono tornata un attimo alla realtà. Gli ho detto di Julia e del fatto che gli è molto affezionata. E lui mi ha detto “Io non sto cercando di togliere nulla a Julia, semmai di darle di più. Per quello che provo per te adesso, per quanto mi sta diventando sempre più difficile starti lontano, dovrei allontanarmi da voi per un po' per tornare a stare bene. Ma se tu senti ciò che sento io...”. Gli ho detto che ora non so esattamente cosa provo, che potremmo vederci, senza dire nulla a Julia, ovviamente. Lei dovrà vederlo come il Francesco di sempre. Lui mi ha detto che vuole che io mi senta libera e sicura di ciò che voglio e che aspetta che sia io a dargli il via. L'ho baciato e gli ho detto “via”. Sono stanca di pensare, di costruire cose che soffochino la mia spontaneità. Siamo andati a prendere Julia dai miei, abbiamo passeggiato a lungo e poi abbiamo cucinato e cenato assieme. Abbiamo guardato un cartone e messo a letto J. Poi siamo rimasti sul divano a bere un bicchiere di vino, abbracciati ed io mi sentivo emozionata ma tranquilla. Ho notato che lui è cauto, mi da un senso di sicurezza. Ma quando mi bacia... non pensavo che mi avrebbe fatto questo effetto. Di solito mi controllo. Ad un certo punto mi ha detto che per oggi era al limite della sopportazione e che doveva andare a casa altrimenti avrebbe passato un' altra notte insonne. Poi mi ha detto “Domani metti il completo verde?” e mi ha fatto il suo sorriso sghembo. Poi ha aggiunto “cerca di non cambiare idea fino a domani, altrimenti dovrò prepararmi un discorso. Mi hai detto via eh.” Sono al settimo cielo. Una ragazzina. Non voglio razionalizzare il tutto, è pazzesco, voglio vivermelo così. Mi sento diversa, come se fossi un'altra nel mio corpo. E mi piace tanto.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Gennaio 2014)

Ciccia.

1-sì sei cretina :mrgreen:
2- qualcuno mi deve 10 euro

3- SONO STRAFELICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
4-SONO STRAFELICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
5-SONO STRAFELICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
6-SONO STRAFELICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
...
9999999999999999999999999999999999-SONO STRAFELICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



YUPPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


L'unica cosa, è talmente bello che sembra un libro :mrgreen:
Se è così ti prego continua ad ingannarci!!! :singleeye:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Gennaio 2014)

Ma poi che diamine c'è da razionalizzare?

Un tizio dolce e carino, che adora te e Julia? Tzè


----------



## Alessandra (19 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ok, vi scrivo tutto come mi viene in mente, sono in agitazione. Sono arrivata a casa e lui era davanti al portone. Siamo saliti a parlare un po', mi ha chiesto se ero arrabbiata, gli ho detto di no. Ero nervosa come una vergine vittoriana. Sen è accorto, e mi ha chiesto se ero agitata. Gli ho detto di sì. Si è seduto accanto a me sul divano e mi ha chiesto del pranzo. Ha notato che ho messo il suo regalo e ha detto che mi sta bene. Aveva pensato di farne fare uno uguale anche a J, ma voleva prima chiedere il mio permesso. Poi mi ha detto “ora possiamo parlare dell'elefante nella stanza, se ti va” ho annuito. “Stanotte non ho chiuso occhio, ero agitato, emozionato e me la stavo facendo sotto all'idea che tu azionassi il cervello prima di rivederci. Volevo baciarti già da un sacco di tempo, volevo parlarti, ma trovando il modo giusto. Ieri però LUI ti ha chiamata, tu eri bellissima... dovevo andarmene subito se volevo resistere. Poi mi hai chiesto di restare, e allora ho fatto il possibile per non saltarti addosso.” Ha fatto il suo sorriso sghembo e mi ha chiesto se era tutto ok. Gli ho detto che nemmeno io ero riuscita a dormire.. Francesco ha sorriso (trionfante, quasi) e mi ha detto che la nostra non è più solo un'amicizia già da tempo e che io lo so bene. Mi ha accarezzato il viso. Io l'ho guardato, e gli ho chiesto cosa intendesse.
> 
> Lui continuava ad accarezzarmi, e mi ha detto “Mi sono innamorato di te, mi sono innamorato di te e di Julia. Non me ne ero nemmeno accorto.”
> 
> ...





Che meraviglia Net!
Vivitelo cosi', gustati tutte queste emozioni...
faccio il tifo per questa storia...mi piace molto


----------



## Alessandra (19 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cmq se net non si PRECIPITA a scrivere appena sistemato Francesco e Julia, io la rubino per il resto della mia vita :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2014)

:rock::bacio::bacio::cincin::cincin2::cincin2::ghitarra::salta::salta::salta::salta::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::fischio::fischio::fischio::fischio:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty::abbraccio:


----------



## Alessandra (19 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciccia.
> 
> 1-sì sei cretina :mrgreen:
> 2- qualcuno mi deve 10 euro
> ...



stra-quoto!!!


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ok, vi scrivo tutto come mi viene in mente, sono in agitazione. Sono arrivata a casa e lui era davanti al portone. Siamo saliti a parlare un po', mi ha chiesto se ero arrabbiata, gli ho detto di no. Ero nervosa come una vergine vittoriana. Sen è accorto, e mi ha chiesto se ero agitata. Gli ho detto di sì. Si è seduto accanto a me sul divano e mi ha chiesto del pranzo. Ha notato che ho messo il suo regalo e ha detto che mi sta bene. Aveva pensato di farne fare uno uguale anche a J, ma voleva prima chiedere il mio permesso. Poi mi ha detto “ora possiamo parlare dell'elefante nella stanza, se ti va” ho annuito. “Stanotte non ho chiuso occhio, ero agitato, emozionato e me la stavo facendo sotto all'idea che tu azionassi il cervello prima di rivederci. Volevo baciarti già da un sacco di tempo, volevo parlarti, ma trovando il modo giusto. Ieri però LUI ti ha chiamata, tu eri bellissima... dovevo andarmene subito se volevo resistere. Poi mi hai chiesto di restare, e allora ho fatto il possibile per non saltarti addosso.” Ha fatto il suo sorriso sghembo e mi ha chiesto se era tutto ok. Gli ho detto che nemmeno io ero riuscita a dormire.. Francesco ha sorriso (trionfante, quasi) e mi ha detto che la nostra non è più solo un'amicizia già da tempo e che io lo so bene. Mi ha accarezzato il viso. Io l'ho guardato, e gli ho chiesto cosa intendesse.
> 
> Lui continuava ad accarezzarmi, e mi ha detto “Mi sono innamorato di te, mi sono innamorato di te e di Julia. Non me ne ero nemmeno accorto.”
> 
> ...


Ok quasi mi scende una lacrima.
In bocca al lupo. Ti meriti il meglio.  I dialoghi sono quelli dei film che adoro quindi "avanti tutta"


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok quasi mi scende una lacrima.
> In bocca al lupo. Ti meriti il meglio.  I dialoghi sono quelli dei film che adoro quindi "avanti tutta"



Io no quasi.
Mannaggia a lei, io mi sono messa a piangere


----------



## mic (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ok, vi scrivo tutto come mi viene in mente, sono in agitazione. Sono arrivata a casa e lui era davanti al portone. Siamo saliti a parlare un po', mi ha chiesto se ero arrabbiata, gli ho detto di no. Ero nervosa come una vergine vittoriana. Sen è accorto, e mi ha chiesto se ero agitata. Gli ho detto di sì. Si è seduto accanto a me sul divano e mi ha chiesto del pranzo. Ha notato che ho messo il suo regalo e ha detto che mi sta bene. Aveva pensato di farne fare uno uguale anche a J, ma voleva prima chiedere il mio permesso. Poi mi ha detto “ora possiamo parlare dell'elefante nella stanza, se ti va” ho annuito. “Stanotte non ho chiuso occhio, ero agitato, emozionato e me la stavo facendo sotto all'idea che tu azionassi il cervello prima di rivederci. Volevo baciarti già da un sacco di tempo, volevo parlarti, ma trovando il modo giusto. Ieri però LUI ti ha chiamata, tu eri bellissima... dovevo andarmene subito se volevo resistere. Poi mi hai chiesto di restare, e allora ho fatto il possibile per non saltarti addosso.” Ha fatto il suo sorriso sghembo e mi ha chiesto se era tutto ok. Gli ho detto che nemmeno io ero riuscita a dormire.. Francesco ha sorriso (trionfante, quasi) e mi ha detto che la nostra non è più solo un'amicizia già da tempo e che io lo so bene. Mi ha accarezzato il viso. Io l'ho guardato, e gli ho chiesto cosa intendesse.
> 
> Lui continuava ad accarezzarmi, e mi ha detto “Mi sono innamorato di te, mi sono innamorato di te e di Julia. Non me ne ero nemmeno accorto.”
> 
> ...


Bel salto...:smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Gennaio 2014)

Diamine.

Io brindo.

Ma avete presente quante poche storie belle ci sono 1-in tradimento.net 2-nella vita?

Io brindo. Ma sul serio, non virtuale, mi vado a stappare una bottiglia



...




No, è una palla, non la stappo, è lo spumante che avevo aperto al mio pranzo


----------



## net (20 Gennaio 2014)

Siete meravigliose...io sono in bolla :sonar::abbraccio::abbraccio:
mi sembra una favola, non ci posso credere -.-' ...ho preso 2 tazze di camomilla per dormire...domani metto il completo verde!!! sembro una sciroccata, rido da sola mentre cerco la camicetta più bella da indossare :sonar:


----------



## Spider (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ok, vi scrivo tutto come mi viene in mente, sono in agitazione. Sono arrivata a casa e lui era davanti al portone. Siamo saliti a parlare un po', mi ha chiesto se ero arrabbiata, gli ho detto di no. Ero nervosa come una vergine vittoriana. Sen è accorto, e mi ha chiesto se ero agitata. Gli ho detto di sì. Si è seduto accanto a me sul divano e mi ha chiesto del pranzo. Ha notato che ho messo il suo regalo e ha detto che mi sta bene. Aveva pensato di farne fare uno uguale anche a J, ma voleva prima chiedere il mio permesso. Poi mi ha detto “ora possiamo parlare dell'elefante nella stanza, se ti va” ho annuito. “Stanotte non ho chiuso occhio, ero agitato, emozionato e me la stavo facendo sotto all'idea che tu azionassi il cervello prima di rivederci. Volevo baciarti già da un sacco di tempo, volevo parlarti, ma trovando il modo giusto. Ieri però LUI ti ha chiamata, tu eri bellissima... dovevo andarmene subito se volevo resistere. Poi mi hai chiesto di restare, e allora ho fatto il possibile per non saltarti addosso.” Ha fatto il suo sorriso sghembo e mi ha chiesto se era tutto ok. Gli ho detto che nemmeno io ero riuscita a dormire.. Francesco ha sorriso (trionfante, quasi) e mi ha detto che la nostra non è più solo un'amicizia già da tempo e che io lo so bene. Mi ha accarezzato il viso. Io l'ho guardato, e gli ho chiesto cosa intendesse.
> 
> Lui continuava ad accarezzarmi, e mi ha detto “Mi sono innamorato di te, mi sono innamorato di te e di Julia. Non me ne ero nemmeno accorto.”
> 
> ...


net, lo so che sono stronzo...
e potrei anche essermi perso qualcosa.
ma... la prima  trombatina c'è stata o ancora deve esserci?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Siete meravigliose...io sono in bolla XD:abbraccio::abbraccio:
> mi sembra una favola, non ci posso credere -.-' ...ho preso 2 tazze di camomilla per dormire...domani metto il completo verde!!! sembro una sciroccata, rido da sola mentre cerco la camicetta più bella da indossare XD


Sono momenti preziosi.
Vivili senza bloccarti.
:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> net, lo so che sono stronzo...
> e potrei anche essermi perso qualcosa.
> ma... la prima  trombatina c'è stata o ancora deve esserci?



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## net (20 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> net, lo so che sono stronzo...
> e potrei anche essermi perso qualcosa.
> ma... la prima  trombatina c'è stata o ancora deve esserci?


no non ti sei perso nulla. Non c'è ancora stata. Ieri mi ha dato il primo bacio, dammi un attimo altrimenti io evaporo...  dici che non dovrei comprare l'auto prima di averci fatto un giro eh?...


----------



## Spider (20 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


facevo per chiedere.

...cambia  la prospettiva,
se si o no.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Gennaio 2014)

Bon, a dire la verità ero rimasta in piedi per vedere se c'erano aggiornamenti.
Ora... nanna.

Net, cara e dolce net... se non ci tieni aggiornate, mi incavolo come una iena con la rabbia. Giuro.

Dormi (?) bene


----------



## Spider (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> no non ti sei perso nulla. Non c'è ancora stata. Ieri mi ha dato il primo bacio, dammi un attimo altrimenti io evaporo...  dici che non dovrei comprare l'auto prima di averci fatto un giro eh?...


ma no, assolutamente, e mi unisco al coro di queste splendide amiche, 
che t'incoraggiano.
buttati, buttati assolutamente.
non perdi assolutamente nulla, se non il rimpianto di non averci provato.
l'auto la puoi sempre cambiare dopo....
certo, se l'avevi collaudata prima era molto meglio.


----------



## net (20 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> net, lo so che sono stronzo...
> e potrei anche essermi perso qualcosa.
> ma... la prima  trombatina c'è stata o ancora deve esserci?


Noooo!!!Insinui che abbia fatto tutto questo per una trombata???? Spider si, sei uno Stronzo con la S maiuscola.


----------



## net (20 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bon, a dire la verità ero rimasta in piedi per vedere se c'erano aggiornamenti.
> Ora... nanna.
> 
> Net, cara e dolce net... se non ci tieni aggiornate, mi incavolo come una iena con la rabbia. Giuro.
> ...



Chissà se qui si dormirà  lo spero sennò domani sarò un mostro  dolce notte Nau... grazie.


----------



## morfeo78 (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ok, vi scrivo tutto come mi viene in mente, sono in agitazione. Sono arrivata a casa e lui era davanti al portone. Siamo saliti a parlare un po', mi ha chiesto se ero arrabbiata, gli ho detto di no. Ero nervosa come una vergine vittoriana. Sen è accorto, e mi ha chiesto se ero agitata. Gli ho detto di sì. Si è seduto accanto a me sul divano e mi ha chiesto del pranzo. Ha notato che ho messo il suo regalo e ha detto che mi sta bene. Aveva pensato di farne fare uno uguale anche a J, ma voleva prima chiedere il mio permesso. Poi mi ha detto “ora possiamo parlare dell'elefante nella stanza, se ti va” ho annuito. “Stanotte non ho chiuso occhio, ero agitato, emozionato e me la stavo facendo sotto all'idea che tu azionassi il cervello prima di rivederci. Volevo baciarti già da un sacco di tempo, volevo parlarti, ma trovando il modo giusto. Ieri però LUI ti ha chiamata, tu eri bellissima... dovevo andarmene subito se volevo resistere. Poi mi hai chiesto di restare, e allora ho fatto il possibile per non saltarti addosso.” Ha fatto il suo sorriso sghembo e mi ha chiesto se era tutto ok. Gli ho detto che nemmeno io ero riuscita a dormire.. Francesco ha sorriso (trionfante, quasi) e mi ha detto che la nostra non è più solo un'amicizia già da tempo e che io lo so bene. Mi ha accarezzato il viso. Io l'ho guardato, e gli ho chiesto cosa intendesse.
> 
> Lui continuava ad accarezzarmi, e mi ha detto “Mi sono innamorato di te, mi sono innamorato di te e di Julia. Non me ne ero nemmeno accorto.”
> 
> ...


Oddio che carini che siete insieme! 
Finalmente una bella storia su tradinet.
Sono felice felice felice felice che vi siete trovati così.


----------



## Principessa (20 Gennaio 2014)

Almeno una tastatina sui pantaloni?
Ce l'ha grosso il pisello?

Faccio anche io il tifo per te 

Un uomo che ti dice di essere innamorato di te e di tua figlia, sembra proprio essere una brava persona.


----------



## Spider (20 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Almeno una tastatina sui pantaloni?
> *Ce l'ha grosso il pisello?*
> 
> Faccio anche io il tifo per te
> ...



vedi che vai sempre lì...
dovevi chiedere se c'ha grosso il cervello, scema.
o il portafoglio, altra opzione.

comunque i cazzi grossi sono anche difficili da gestire...
a me se mi si rizza non riesco a tirare via bene le mutande,
 dovrei strapparle o allentarle non so... o aspettare che torni la calma!!!
giurin giuretta
 provare per credere.


----------



## Spider (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Noooo!!!Insinui che abbia fatto tutto questo per una trombata???? Spider si, s*ei uno Stronzo con la S maiuscola. *


me lo ha già detto qualcuna...
ma allora deve essere vero.


----------



## net (20 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> me lo ha già detto qualcuna...
> ma allora deve essere vero.


saggia donna :mexican:


----------



## net (20 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> *Almeno una tastatina sui pantaloni?*
> *Ce l'ha grosso il pisello?*
> 
> Faccio anche io il tifo per te
> ...


 ehm... se non vedo non credo :carneval: penso che quando avrò "toccato con mano" saprò dire  mi sa che sarà una notte difficile :mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> saggia donna :mexican:


vero.
quando trasmigherà, le faremo un monumento.
e pure a lui, ovvio.


----------



## Spider (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> ehm... se non vedo non credo :carneval: penso che quando avrò "toccato con mano" saprò dire  mi sa che sarà una notte difficile :mrgreen:


..e certo che sarà difficile.
sono le notti più belle... quelle dove immagini tutto.
oh..non esagerare!!!!
tanto sicuramente è nella media....15 cm!!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> ehm... se non vedo non credo :carneval: penso che quando avrò "toccato con mano" saprò dire  mi sa che sarà una notte difficile :mrgreen:


Mi sa che non chiudi occjio e chissá per quante altrenotti


----------



## disincantata (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> ehm... se non vedo non credo :carneval: penso che quando avrò "toccato con mano" saprò dire  mi sa che sarà una notte difficile :mrgreen:


Dormi serena carissima. hai visto come cambiavin fretta la vita?

sono superrrrrrrrcontenta.

stringi un patto con lui.  comunque vada amici per sempre e goditi ogni istante....anche l'attesa.


----------



## net (20 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ..e certo che sarà difficile.
> sono le notti più belle... quelle dove immagini tutto.
> oh..non esagerare!!!!
> tanto sicuramente è nella media....15 cm!!!!!!


spider!!!su smettila che sono sensibilissima :sonar: soffro


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> [...]L'ho baciato e gli ho detto “via”[...]


Ho letto il tuo thread tutto d'un fiato e sono arrivata al quote con quasi tre unghie smangiucchiate, sallo!
Sono davvero felice per te!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ok, vi scrivo tutto come mi viene in mente, sono in agitazione. Sono arrivata a casa e lui era davanti al portone. Siamo saliti a parlare un po', mi ha chiesto se ero arrabbiata, gli ho detto di no. Ero nervosa come una vergine vittoriana. Sen è accorto, e mi ha chiesto se ero agitata. Gli ho detto di sì. Si è seduto accanto a me sul divano e mi ha chiesto del pranzo. Ha notato che ho messo il suo regalo e ha detto che mi sta bene. Aveva pensato di farne fare uno uguale anche a J, ma voleva prima chiedere il mio permesso. Poi mi ha detto “ora possiamo parlare dell'elefante nella stanza, se ti va” ho annuito. “Stanotte non ho chiuso occhio, ero agitato, emozionato e me la stavo facendo sotto all'idea che tu azionassi il cervello prima di rivederci. Volevo baciarti già da un sacco di tempo, volevo parlarti, ma trovando il modo giusto. Ieri però LUI ti ha chiamata, tu eri bellissima... dovevo andarmene subito se volevo resistere. Poi mi hai chiesto di restare, e allora ho fatto il possibile per non saltarti addosso.” Ha fatto il suo sorriso sghembo e mi ha chiesto se era tutto ok. Gli ho detto che nemmeno io ero riuscita a dormire.. Francesco ha sorriso (trionfante, quasi) e mi ha detto che la nostra non è più solo un'amicizia già da tempo e che io lo so bene. Mi ha accarezzato il viso. Io l'ho guardato, e gli ho chiesto cosa intendesse.
> 
> Lui continuava ad accarezzarmi, e mi ha detto “Mi sono innamorato di te, mi sono innamorato di te e di Julia. Non me ne ero nemmeno accorto.”
> 
> ...


Brava, bravi .... Siete due belle persone ... Immagino avrai dormito poco ma consolati non credo abbia dormito molto nemmeno lui...sono veramente stra contenta per voi ... Saggi a proseguire senza coinvolgere del mutamento ancora julia. Mi hai fatto ridere quando hai scritto che ti sentivi come una vergine vittoriana, mi son detta sarà stata come elisabeth con Darcy ....ciao tesoro un bacione grande te lo meriti mamma coraggiosa


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2014)

*Net*

ho letto tutto d'un fiato! :abbraccio:


----------



## net (20 Gennaio 2014)

A parte che non ho chiuso occhio e stamattina ho dovuto mettere il supercorrettore.. ho passato la notte a pensare a lui, a come sia tutto diverso... e lui verso le 2 mi ha mandato un sms chiedendomi se dormissi... macchè... abbiamo messaggiato, poi mi addormentavo e mi svegliavo, con in mente pensieri poco puri.  Una metamorfosi, una specie di esplosione. L' ormone si è scatenato. Appena mio padre (passato a prendere J) sen è andato ho sbottonato un pò la camicetta. In ufficio mi sembra tutto cambiato. La mia amica che sta alla segreteria mi ha guardata facendo facce da scema per la scollatura. (comunque non eccessiva, un accenno!!) Quando ho visto Francesco ho sentito il sangue andare alle guance, lui  mi è sembrato molto controllato ma stava parlando con un collega e mi ha  fatto un cenno. Mi sono sistemata alla scrivania, il tempo di inserire la password nel pc e Francesco era sulla porta. Ha chiuso, si è avvicinato con una faccia sorridente che cercava di essere seria (mi sto chiedendo come ho fatto finora a resistere, quando mi sembra tutto così naturale adesso...), e mi ha chiesto "Signorina, e mo come facciamo? Ci vogliamo abbottonare quella camicetta oppure vogliamo dare spettacolo?" Io gli ho detto "Guarda che è un Paese libero eh..." prendendolo in giro. Si è avvicinato, mi ha abbracciata e mi ha detto "E tu sei una donna libera?" con uno sguardo da morire dal ridere :rotfl:Gli ho detto "Fino a prova contraria..." Mi ha baciata e poi mi ha detto all' orecchio "Signorina, questa è la prova contraria". Mi ha fatto il suo sorriso sghembo e gli ho detto che è uno scemo. Sto ancora ridendo da sola mentre scrivo. Come cambia tutto... con un bacio. Adesso fremo per la persona che fino a pochi mesi fa mi asciugava le lacrime versate per LUI. Ma sarò normale? Intanto sono felice come non mi capitava da anni.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> A parte che non ho chiuso occhio e stamattina ho dovuto mettere il supercorrettore.. ho passato la notte a pensare a lui, a come sia tutto diverso... e lui verso le 2 mi ha mandato un sms chiedendomi se dormissi... macchè... abbiamo messaggiato, poi mi addormentavo e mi svegliavo, con in mente pensieri poco puri.  Una metamorfosi, una specie di esplosione. L' ormone si è scatenato. Appena mio padre (passato a prendere J) sen è andato ho sbottonato un pò la camicetta. In ufficio mi sembra tutto cambiato. La mia amica che sta alla segreteria mi ha guardata facendo facce da scema per la scollatura. (comunque non eccessiva, un accenno!!) Quando ho visto Francesco ho sentito il sangue andare alle guance, lui  mi è sembrato molto controllato ma stava parlando con un collega e mi ha  fatto un cenno. Mi sono sistemata alla scrivania, il tempo di inserire la password nel pc e Francesco era sulla porta. Ha chiuso, si è avvicinato con una faccia sorridente che cercava di essere seria (mi sto chiedendo come ho fatto finora a resistere, quando mi sembra tutto così naturale adesso...), e mi ha chiesto "Signorina, e mo come facciamo? Ci vogliamo abbottonare quella camicetta oppure vogliamo dare spettacolo?" Io gli ho detto "Guarda che è un Paese libero eh..." prendendolo in giro. Si è avvicinato, mi ha abbracciata e mi ha detto "E tu sei una donna libera?" con uno sguardo da morire dal ridere :rotfl:Gli ho detto "Fino a prova contraria..." Mi ha baciata e poi mi ha detto all' orecchio "Signorina, questa è la prova contraria". Mi ha fatto il suo sorriso sghembo e gli ho detto che è uno scemo. Sto ancora ridendo da sola mentre scrivo. Come cambia tutto... con un bacio. Adesso fremo per la persona che fino a pochi mesi fa mi asciugava le lacrime versate per LUI. Ma sarò normale? Intanto sono felice come non mi capitava da anni.


Siete proprio carini.... :smile:

Chi sa quanto ti eri imposta di non vederlo con certi occhi... anche se caspita, il cambiamento è davvero eclatante!

Ciccetta bella, mi spiace farti pensare ad altro in questo momento che sei semplicemente, e giustamente felice, ma mi permetto di consigliarti ancora di più di contattare uno specialista dell'età evolutiva.
Non solo per chiedergli come e cosa raccontare a Julia del padre.

Ma anche perchè scommetterei altri 10 euro che mentre voi pensate di essere bravissimi a comportarvi come al solito, Julia vi sgamerà prima di quel che pensiate, non per baci rubati ma per gli occhi che brillano, e a una sua domanda specifica sull'argomento tu ci rimani di sasso e non sai che dire, e una cosa bella, bellissima, che secondo me renderà Julia felice, potrebbe raggelarti senza motivo.

Per il resto, mi raccomando di non cedere alla passione nei bagni se non controllate prima che non ci sia nessuno in giro!


----------



## net (20 Gennaio 2014)

Eh si... immagino che dovremo essere più cauti quando c'è J e comunque pensavo di contattare uno specialista delle mie parti che conosco di fama per chiedergli come gestire tutto l' ambaradan. Come spiegarle del padre, come dirle (eventualmente, in futuro) di Francesco. Ho il numero sull' agenda, devo solo decidermi a chiamare senza paura. Non può che fare bene, e prima o poi...:blank:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Eh si... immagino che dovremo essere più cauti quando c'è J e comunque pensavo di contattare uno specialista delle mie parti che conosco di fama per chiedergli come gestire tutto l' ambaradan. Come spiegarle del padre, come dirle (eventualmente, in futuro) di Francesco. Ho il numero sull' agenda, devo solo decidermi a chiamare senza paura. Non può che fare bene, e prima o poi...:blank:



Paura di che?
E' per una chiacchierata tra te e lui/lei, proprio per rassicurarti e chiarirti le cose... che paura?
Guarda, io mi sono rivolta a uno specialista quando dovevamo dire a Fra della separazione, e sono stata contentissima di esserci andata, i suoi consigli mi hanno fatto sentire più sicura -e lo sai che la sicurezza dei genitori è vitale per i figli- e ha risposto a tutte le mie domande di madre ansiosa.

Non è che se ci vai il giorno dopo devi parlare a Julia eh... sarà una cosa per te, prima che per lei 

PS A quando una uscitina romantica tu e Francesco? :inlove:


----------



## JON (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ok, vi scrivo tutto come mi viene in mente, sono in agitazione. Sono arrivata a casa e lui era davanti al portone. Siamo saliti a parlare un po', mi ha chiesto se ero arrabbiata, gli ho detto di no. Ero nervosa come una vergine vittoriana. Sen è accorto, e mi ha chiesto se ero agitata. Gli ho detto di sì. Si è seduto accanto a me sul divano e mi ha chiesto del pranzo. Ha notato che ho messo il suo regalo e ha detto che mi sta bene. Aveva pensato di farne fare uno uguale anche a J, ma voleva prima chiedere il mio permesso. Poi mi ha detto “ora possiamo parlare dell'elefante nella stanza, se ti va” ho annuito. “Stanotte non ho chiuso occhio, ero agitato, emozionato e me la stavo facendo sotto all'idea che tu azionassi il cervello prima di rivederci. Volevo baciarti già da un sacco di tempo, volevo parlarti, ma trovando il modo giusto. Ieri però LUI ti ha chiamata, tu eri bellissima... dovevo andarmene subito se volevo resistere. Poi mi hai chiesto di restare, e allora ho fatto il possibile per non saltarti addosso.” Ha fatto il suo sorriso sghembo e mi ha chiesto se era tutto ok. Gli ho detto che nemmeno io ero riuscita a dormire.. Francesco ha sorriso (trionfante, quasi) e mi ha detto che la nostra non è più solo un'amicizia già da tempo e che io lo so bene. Mi ha accarezzato il viso. Io l'ho guardato, e gli ho chiesto cosa intendesse.
> 
> Lui continuava ad accarezzarmi, e mi ha detto “Mi sono innamorato di te, mi sono innamorato di te e di Julia. Non me ne ero nemmeno accorto.”
> 
> ...


Del genere, "come perdere la LIBERTA' in tutta felicità". Scherzo...(ma nemmeno tanto). 

Dire che sono contento per te è sconato ed inutile, per la bimba però lo sono di più e per motivi di vario genere.


----------



## net (20 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Paura di che?
> E' per una chiacchierata tra te e lui/lei, proprio per rassicurarti e chiarirti le cose... che paura?
> Guarda, io mi sono rivolta a uno specialista quando dovevamo dire a Fra della separazione, e sono stata contentissima di esserci andata, i suoi consigli mi hanno fatto sentire più sicura -e lo sai che la sicurezza dei genitori è vitale per i figli- e ha risposto a tutte le mie domande di madre ansiosa.
> 
> ...


Paura di non riuscire a gestire tutto... Nau sei di ispirazione per me! Lo chiamo nella pausa caffè. Sono certa che mi sarà fondamentale. Per l'uscita romantica stavo pensando che venerdì potrei chiedere a mia cognata di organizzare un pigiama party con i cuginetti da lei... l' ultima volta ho passato ore ed ore a costruire capanne e giocare agli indiani per dare a mio fratello un pò di respiro. Lui ne ha due, poverino, vita privata quasi zero  ci manca poco che si apparta nei bar!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> A parte che non ho chiuso occhio e stamattina ho dovuto mettere il supercorrettore.. ho passato la notte a pensare a lui, a come sia tutto diverso... e lui verso le 2 mi ha mandato un sms chiedendomi se dormissi... macchè... abbiamo messaggiato, poi mi addormentavo e mi svegliavo, con in mente pensieri poco puri.  Una metamorfosi, una specie di esplosione. L' ormone si è scatenato. Appena mio padre (passato a prendere J) sen è andato ho sbottonato un pò la camicetta. In ufficio mi sembra tutto cambiato. La mia amica che sta alla segreteria mi ha guardata facendo facce da scema per la scollatura. (comunque non eccessiva, un accenno!!) Quando ho visto Francesco ho sentito il sangue andare alle guance, lui  mi è sembrato molto controllato ma stava parlando con un collega e mi ha  fatto un cenno. Mi sono sistemata alla scrivania, il tempo di inserire la password nel pc e Francesco era sulla porta. Ha chiuso, si è avvicinato con una faccia sorridente che cercava di essere seria (mi sto chiedendo come ho fatto finora a resistere, quando mi sembra tutto così naturale adesso...), e mi ha chiesto "Signorina, e mo come facciamo? Ci vogliamo abbottonare quella camicetta oppure vogliamo dare spettacolo?" Io gli ho detto "Guarda che è un Paese libero eh..." prendendolo in giro. Si è avvicinato, mi ha abbracciata e mi ha detto "E tu sei una donna libera?" con uno sguardo da morire dal ridere :rotfl:Gli ho detto "Fino a prova contraria..." Mi ha baciata e poi mi ha detto all' orecchio "Signorina, questa è la prova contraria". Mi ha fatto il suo:carneval: sorriso sghembo e gli ho detto che è uno scemo. Sto ancora ridendo da sola mentre scrivo. Come cambia tutto... con un bacio. Adesso fremo per la persona che fino a pochi mesi fa mi asciugava le lacrime versate per LUI. Ma sarò normale? Intanto sono felice come non mi capitava da anni.


Semplicemente yuuuuuuuuu!!!!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rock::bacio::bacio::cincin::cincin2::cincin2::ghitarra::salta::salta::salta::salta::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::fischio::fischio::fischio::fischio:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty::abbraccio:


e aggiungo: :sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:

storia bellissima, fantastica!!!!!!


----------



## net (20 Gennaio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Del genere, "come perdere la LIBERTA' in tutta felicità". Scherzo...(ma nemmeno tanto).
> 
> Dire che sono contento per te è sconato ed inutile, per la bimba però lo sono di più e per motivi di vario genere.


Lui sì... donne a bizzeffe!!:blank:
La mia libertà invece era solo sfiga! 
Grazie Jon, sono molto felice, voglio afferrare ogni istante. Stamattina J mi ha detto "Scusa mamma, ma come fai a essere così felice che hai una faccia che non hai dormito? Se non ce la fai stamattina cucino io!" Mi ha fatta morire. Era tutta pimpante.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Lui sì... donne a bizzeffe!!:blank:
> La mia libertà invece era solo sfiga!
> Grazie Jon, sono molto felice, voglio afferrare ogni istante. Stamattina J mi ha detto "Scusa mamma, ma come fai a essere così felice che hai una faccia che non hai dormito? Se non ce la fai stamattina cucino io!" Mi ha fatta morire. Era tutta pimpante.



Che carina 

Ps posso chiederti quanto ha Julia? Più o meno...


----------



## JON (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Lui sì... donne a bizzeffe!!:blank:
> La mia libertà invece era solo sfiga!
> Grazie Jon, sono molto felice, voglio afferrare ogni istante. *Stamattina J mi ha detto "Scusa mamma, ma come fai a essere così felice che hai una faccia che non hai dormito?* Se non ce la fai stamattina cucino io!" Mi ha fatta morire. Era tutta pimpante.


Eccolo la! Non sai quanto i tuoi stati d'animo influenzano i suoi. 

Te l'ho detto, sono più contento per lei che per te. Vabbè dai, uguale.


----------



## net (20 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che carina
> 
> Ps posso chiederti quanto ha Julia? Più o meno...


cinque :inlove:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> cinque :inlove:



Come Fra!!!! :inlove:


----------



## net (20 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Come Fra!!!! :inlove:


che bella... questa è l'età in cui ti spiazzano. J capisce tutto, non posso nasconderle nulla


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> che bella... questa è l'età in cui ti spiazzano. J capisce tutto, non posso nasconderle nulla



Già


----------



## lolapal (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> A parte che non ho chiuso occhio e stamattina ho dovuto mettere il supercorrettore.. ho passato la notte a pensare a lui, a come sia tutto diverso... e lui verso le 2 mi ha mandato un sms chiedendomi se dormissi... macchè... abbiamo messaggiato, poi mi addormentavo e mi svegliavo, con in mente pensieri poco puri.  Una metamorfosi, una specie di esplosione. L' ormone si è scatenato. Appena mio padre (passato a prendere J) sen è andato ho sbottonato un pò la camicetta. In ufficio mi sembra tutto cambiato. La mia amica che sta alla segreteria mi ha guardata facendo facce da scema per la scollatura. (comunque non eccessiva, un accenno!!) Quando ho visto Francesco ho sentito il sangue andare alle guance, lui  mi è sembrato molto controllato ma stava parlando con un collega e mi ha  fatto un cenno. Mi sono sistemata alla scrivania, il tempo di inserire la password nel pc e Francesco era sulla porta. Ha chiuso, si è avvicinato con una faccia sorridente che cercava di essere seria (mi sto chiedendo come ho fatto finora a resistere, quando mi sembra tutto così naturale adesso...), e mi ha chiesto "Signorina, e mo come facciamo? Ci vogliamo abbottonare quella camicetta oppure vogliamo dare spettacolo?" Io gli ho detto "Guarda che è un Paese libero eh..." prendendolo in giro. Si è avvicinato, mi ha abbracciata e mi ha detto "E tu sei una donna libera?" con uno sguardo da morire dal ridere :rotfl:Gli ho detto "Fino a prova contraria..." Mi ha baciata e poi mi ha detto all' orecchio "Signorina, questa è la prova contraria". Mi ha fatto il suo sorriso sghembo e gli ho detto che è uno scemo. Sto ancora ridendo da sola mentre scrivo. Come cambia tutto... con un bacio. Adesso fremo per la persona che fino a pochi mesi fa mi asciugava le lacrime versate per LUI. Ma sarò normale? Intanto sono felice come non mi capitava da anni.


Sono molto contenta. Anche io ho seguito tutto col fiato mozzo... In bocca al lupo, Net, a te, J e Francesco!

:abbraccio:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Gennaio 2014)

*Cara net*

sono molto contenta per te
sa il cielo se ti meriti una storia bella, limpida e che ti dia contemporaneamente sicurezza e ed emozioni

per cui

vado a scriverti il mio pensiero sapendo di te solo quello che hai scritto e premettendo che i film romantici hanno smesso di convincermi tipo vent'anni fa
tu sei sicuramente una donna che sa andare con i piedi di piombo, perché la vita ti si è manifestata in modo anche troppo realistico fin dalla giovinezza, per cui sono abbastanza convinta che quanto ti scrivo tu l'abbia già valutato
cerca di andare incontro a questa storia sapendo bene cosa vuoi: se un compagno o un padre per Julia
secondo me (ripeto, *secondo me*) tu cerchi il secondo, e questo francesco sembrerebbe l'uomo perfetto per esserlo


----------



## net (20 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono molto contenta per te
> sa il cielo se ti meriti una storia bella, limpida e che ti dia contemporaneamente sicurezza e ed emozioni
> 
> per cui
> ...


Il fatto è che, da mamma, non potrei mai scegliere un compagno che  non sia anche un ipotetico buon padre per J. E da donna ancora giovane  non potrei mai scegliere un ipotetico buon padre per J senza che possa  essere anche un ottimo compagno per me. Ho provato a scindere le cose.  Esiti catastrofici in tutti i casi. Difficile trovare entrambi, quasi  impossibile nella mia situazione. Ho cercato, e non ho mai trovato. Ma  Francesco era sempre lì, è sempre stato lì, dai primi mesi di Julia,  quando vivevo ancora su e scendevo ogni due mesi per farla vedere ai  miei. Non l'ho mai cercato, per paura di rovinare un rapporto che per me  era diventato indispensabile. Quando ero sola, quando non avevo  nessuno, lui c'era. Quando J non stava bene, o quando ha fatto la prima  recita dell'asilo, lui era lì. Io non piango mai davanti ad altre  persone, rido in compagnia e piango da sola. Ma con Francesco mi sono  lasciata andare, lui ha asciugato le mie lacrime, mi ha ascoltata. Mi ha  sempre trattata anche e soprattutto da donna, non solo da mamma. Con un  complimento, una battuta scherzosa. C'è stato un periodo in cui  sembrava che potesse accadere, poco prima di tornare a vivere qui. Ma io  non volevo, avevo paura. C' è stato un altro momento, di nuovo, quasi  due anni fa. Ed un altro dopo "il bistrot" 7 mesi fa se non erro. Adesso  ho capito. Con chi dovrei stare, se non con la persona che ho più paura  di perdere? La persona che sa farmi stare male per il semplice fatto di  avere una nuova "fiamma" o di non fermarsi nel mio ufficio al mattino, e  sa farmi stare bene con un sorriso? E sì, anche la persona che porta a  cavalluccio mia figlia sulle spalle e si lascia truccare da lei. E'  vero, questa è la prima _conditio sine qua non_. Ma sono giovane e la seconda _conditio_  è che sia un compagno, un uomo. Non solo un (ipotetico futuro) padre. E  non so per quale motivo Francesco è entrambe le cose, ed io me ne rendo  conto solo adesso, e tutto insieme. Perchè dopo la faccenda di Andrea c'è stato un punto di rottura. Mi sono vista come una piagnucolona, una vittima ed ho deciso di decidere per me, in base a come mi sento, di non lasciare più decidere all' Andrea o Giovanni ecc ecc di turno... e di lasciarmi andare alle mie sensazioni, per quel che posso.


----------



## JON (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Il fatto è che, da mamma, non potrei mai scegliere un compagno che non sia anche un ipotetico buon padre per J. E da donna ancora giovane non potrei mai scegliere un ipotetico buon padre per J senza che possa essere anche un ottimo compagno per me. Ho provato a scindere le cose. Esiti catastrofici in tutti i casi. Difficile trovare entrambi, quasi impossibile nella mia situazione. Ho cercato, e non ho mai trovato. Ma Francesco era sempre lì, è sempre stato lì, dai primi mesi di Julia, quando vivevo ancora su e scendevo ogni due mesi per farla vedere ai miei. Non l'ho mai cercato, per paura di rovinare un rapporto che per me era diventato indispensabile. Quando ero sola, quando non avevo nessuno, lui c'era. Quando J non stava bene, o quando ha fatto la prima recita dell'asilo, lui era lì. Io non piango mai davanti ad altre persone, rido in compagnia e piango da sola. Ma con Francesco mi sono lasciata andare, lui ha asciugato le mie lacrime, mi ha ascoltata. Mi ha sempre trattata anche e soprattutto da donna, non solo da mamma. Con un complimento, una battuta scherzosa. C'è stato un periodo in cui sembrava che potesse accadere, poco prima di tornare a vivere qui. Ma io non volevo, avevo paura. C' è stato un altro momento, di nuovo, quasi due anni fa. Ed un altro dopo "il bistrot" 7 mesi fa se non erro. Adesso ho capito. Con chi dovrei stare, se non con la persona che ho più paura di perdere? La persona che sa farmi stare male per il semplice fatto di avere una nuova "fiamma" o di non fermarsi nel mio ufficio al mattino, e sa farmi stare bene con un sorriso? E sì, anche la persona che porta a cavalluccio mia figlia sulle spalle e si lascia truccare da lei. E' vero, questa è la prima _conditio sine qua non_. Ma sono giovane e la seconda _conditio_ è che sia un compagno, un uomo. Non solo un (ipotetico futuro) padre. E non so per quale motivo Francesco è entrambe le cose, ed io me ne rendo conto solo adesso, e tutto insieme. Perchè dopo la faccenda di Andrea c'è stato un punto di rottura. Mi sono vista come una piagnucolona, una vittima ed ho deciso di decidere per me, in base a come mi sento, di non lasciare più decidere all' Andrea o Giovanni ecc ecc di turno... e di lasciarmi andare alle mie sensazioni, per quel che posso.


Non fa una grinza. Molto lucido.

Poi oh, chi vivrà vedrà.
E che vuoi di più dalla vita. Un lucano! Che poi tu sei pugliese.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Il fatto è che, da mamma, non potrei mai scegliere un compagno che  non sia anche un ipotetico buon padre per J. E da donna ancora giovane  non potrei mai scegliere un ipotetico buon padre per J senza che possa  essere anche un ottimo compagno per me. Ho provato a scindere le cose.  Esiti catastrofici in tutti i casi. Difficile trovare entrambi, quasi  impossibile nella mia situazione. Ho cercato, e non ho mai trovato. Ma  Francesco era sempre lì, è sempre stato lì, dai primi mesi di Julia,  quando vivevo ancora su e scendevo ogni due mesi per farla vedere ai  miei. Non l'ho mai cercato, per paura di rovinare un rapporto che per me  era diventato indispensabile. Quando ero sola, quando non avevo  nessuno, lui c'era. Quando J non stava bene, o quando ha fatto la prima  recita dell'asilo, lui era lì. Io non piango mai davanti ad altre  persone, rido in compagnia e piango da sola. Ma con Francesco mi sono  lasciata andare, lui ha asciugato le mie lacrime, mi ha ascoltata. Mi ha  sempre trattata anche e soprattutto da donna, non solo da mamma. Con un  complimento, una battuta scherzosa. C'è stato un periodo in cui  sembrava che potesse accadere, poco prima di tornare a vivere qui. Ma io  non volevo, avevo paura. C' è stato un altro momento, di nuovo, quasi  due anni fa. Ed un altro dopo "il bistrot" 7 mesi fa se non erro. *Adesso  ho capito*. Con chi dovrei stare, se non con la persona che ho più paura  di perdere? La persona che sa farmi stare male per il semplice fatto di  avere una nuova "fiamma" o di non fermarsi nel mio ufficio al mattino, e  sa farmi stare bene con un sorriso? E sì, anche la persona che porta a  cavalluccio mia figlia sulle spalle e si lascia truccare da lei. E'  vero, questa è la prima _conditio sine qua non_. Ma sono giovane e la seconda _conditio_  è che sia un compagno, un uomo. Non solo un (ipotetico futuro) padre. E  non so per quale motivo Francesco è entrambe le cose, ed io me ne rendo  conto solo adesso, e tutto insieme. Perchè dopo la faccenda di Andrea c'è stato un punto di rottura. Mi sono vista come una piagnucolona, una vittima ed ho deciso di decidere per me, in base a come mi sento, di non lasciare più decidere all' Andrea o Giovanni ecc ecc di turno... e di lasciarmi andare alle mie sensazioni, per quel che posso.


:smile:


----------



## tullio (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Il fatto è che, da mamma, non potrei mai scegliere un compagno che  non sia anche un ipotetico buon padre per J. E da donna ancora giovane
> (...)
> di non lasciare più decidere all' Andrea o Giovanni ecc ecc di turno... e di lasciarmi andare alle mie sensazioni, per quel che posso.


Se questo non è amore ragazza... Dai che tifiamo tutti per te! ...No... per voi!!!


----------



## net (20 Gennaio 2014)

Abbiamo pranzanto in fretta, nel mio ufficio. Dovevo riposare gli occhi, avevo messo il collirio alla camomilla e stavo con gli occhi chiusi mentre parlavamo della chiamata allo psicologo per la questione di Julia. Il mio tel ha squillato e gli ho chiesto di vedere chi era. Francesco mi ha letto il numero. Ho aperto gli occhi per guardarlo e gli ho detto "E' LUI". Francesco mi ha detto glaciale "Rispondi". Io gli ho detto che non c'era motivo, ma Francesco mi ha ripetuto "Rispondi". Ho risposto. LUI voleva farmi gli auguri per il compleanno. Io gli ho detto "Ti ringrazio per gli auguri, ma devo chiederti di non telefonarmi più. Sto vedendo una persona" Francesco intanto si era poggiato alla scrivania e mi osservava dritto negli occhi. LUI mi ha detto "Ah va bene. Il mio numero lo conosci, se cambi idea" ed io ho risposto che non cambierò idea. Quando ho chiuso, Francesco era un pezzo di ghiaccio. Mi ha chiesto "Cosa voleva?" Gli ho riferito (tra l'altro credo si sia sentito dal cellulare). E poi mi ha chiesto perchè non volevo rispondere, e perchè l'ho informato che frequento un altro. Era calmissimo e distaccato. Ma che domande sono?? Gli ho detto che non mi andava di continuare a rispondere al telefono altrimenti non avrebbe mai smesso e che poi ho pensato che potevo dirgli la verità: che vedo un altro. Gli ho chiesto perchè è stato lì ad osservarmi durante la chiamata. Ha detto che doveva verificare una cosa. Mi ha chiesto di dargli il telefono, l'ha guardato un pò, non so cosa ci ha fatto. Penso che abbia controllato le mie chiamate ed sms. Poi mi hato un bacio "a stampo" e mi ha detto "Ci vediamo più tardi" era distaccato, non so. E sen è andato! Cioè, è uscito dall'ufficio. Ma????


----------



## net (20 Gennaio 2014)

scusate, non dall' ufficio. dal palazzo!


----------



## lolapal (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Abbiamo pranzanto in fretta, nel mio ufficio. Dovevo riposare gli occhi, avevo messo il collirio alla camomilla e stavo con gli occhi chiusi mentre parlavamo della chiamata allo psicologo per la questione di Julia. Il mio tel ha squillato e gli ho chiesto di vedere chi era. Francesco mi ha letto il numero. Ho aperto gli occhi per guardarlo e gli ho detto "E' LUI". Francesco mi ha detto glaciale "Rispondi". Io gli ho detto che non c'era motivo, ma Francesco mi ha ripetuto "Rispondi". Ho risposto. LUI voleva farmi gli auguri per il compleanno. Io gli ho detto "Ti ringrazio per gli auguri, ma devo chiederti di non telefonarmi più. Sto vedendo una persona" Francesco intanto si era poggiato alla scrivania e mi osservava dritto negli occhi. LUI mi ha detto "Ah va bene. Il mio numero lo conosci, se cambi idea" ed io ho risposto che non cambierò idea. Quando ho chiuso, Francesco era un pezzo di ghiaccio. Mi ha chiesto "Cosa voleva?" Gli ho riferito (tra l'altro credo si sia sentito dal cellulare). E poi mi ha chiesto perchè non volevo rispondere, e perchè l'ho informato che frequento un altro. Era calmissimo e distaccato. Ma che domande sono?? Gli ho detto che non mi andava di continuare a rispondere al telefono altrimenti non avrebbe mai smesso e che poi ho pensato che potevo dirgli la verità: che vedo un altro. Gli ho chiesto perchè è stato lì ad osservarmi durante la chiamata. Ha detto che doveva verificare una cosa. Mi ha chiesto di dargli il telefono, l'ha guardato un pò, non so cosa ci ha fatto. Penso che abbia controllato le mie chiamate ed sms. Poi mi hato un bacio "a stampo" e mi ha detto "Ci vediamo più tardi" era distaccato, non so. E sen è andato! Cioè, è uscito dall'ufficio. Ma????


Net, Francesco è geloso. Questo si capiva anche dal racconto dell'altra sera, dal vostro chiarimento.
Penso che ci vorrà tempo e frequentazione prima che si tranquilizzi...
Stai tranquilla tu, però... devi farti vedere sicura nella relazione.
Ricordi? Francesco ti ha asciugato le lacrime proprio causate da LUI e ora che la vostra situazione si è evoluta, mi sembra una reazione da comprendere...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Abbiamo pranzanto in fretta, nel mio ufficio. Dovevo riposare gli occhi, avevo messo il collirio alla camomilla e stavo con gli occhi chiusi mentre parlavamo della chiamata allo psicologo per la questione di Julia. Il mio tel ha squillato e gli ho chiesto di vedere chi era. Francesco mi ha letto il numero. Ho aperto gli occhi per guardarlo e gli ho detto "E' LUI". Francesco mi ha detto glaciale "Rispondi". Io gli ho detto che non c'era motivo, ma Francesco mi ha ripetuto "Rispondi". Ho risposto. LUI voleva farmi gli auguri per il compleanno. Io gli ho detto "Ti ringrazio per gli auguri, ma devo chiederti di non telefonarmi più. Sto vedendo una persona" Francesco intanto si era poggiato alla scrivania e mi osservava dritto negli occhi. LUI mi ha detto "Ah va bene. Il mio numero lo conosci, se cambi idea" ed io ho risposto che non cambierò idea. Quando ho chiuso, Francesco era un pezzo di ghiaccio. Mi ha chiesto "Cosa voleva?" Gli ho riferito (tra l'altro credo si sia sentito dal cellulare). E poi mi ha chiesto perchè non volevo rispondere, e perchè l'ho informato che frequento un altro. Era calmissimo e distaccato. Ma che domande sono?? Gli ho detto che non mi andava di continuare a rispondere al telefono altrimenti non avrebbe mai smesso e che poi ho pensato che potevo dirgli la verità: che vedo un altro. Gli ho chiesto perchè è stato lì ad osservarmi durante la chiamata. Ha detto che doveva verificare una cosa. *Mi ha chiesto di dargli il telefono, l'ha guardato un pò, non so cosa ci ha fatto. Penso che abbia controllato le mie chiamate ed sms.* Poi mi hato un bacio "a stampo" e mi ha detto "Ci vediamo più tardi" era distaccato, non so. E sen è andato! Cioè, è uscito dall'ufficio. Ma????



questo gli ha fatto perdere qualche punto.....
A me avrebbe infastidito parecchio. 
Scusa non voglio rovinarti il momento


----------



## net (20 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Net, Francesco è geloso. Questo si capiva anche dal racconto dell'altra sera, dal vostro chiarimento.
> Penso che ci vorrà tempo e frequentazione prima che si tranquilizzi...
> Stai tranquilla tu, però... devi farti vedere sicura nella relazione.
> Ricordi? Francesco ti ha asciugato le lacrime proprio causate da LUI e ora che la vostra situazione si è evoluta, mi sembra una reazione da comprendere...


Ma dovevi vederlo... freddo. Ma dove sen è andato, poi? E perchè mi ha controllato il cell? Non lo sento più. lui lo sa bene. Non si fida di me??Dici che gli è partito un embolo?


----------



## net (20 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> questo gli ha fatto perdere qualche punto.....
> A me avrebbe infastidito parecchio.
> Scusa non voglio rovinarti il momento


Essì, come si è permesso?...non so.. non è da lui, mi avrebbe chiesto invece di controllare in silenzio.


----------



## lolapal (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ma dovevi vederlo... freddo. Ma dove sen è andato, poi? E perchè mi ha controllato il cell? Non lo sento più. lui lo sa bene. Non si fida di me??Dici che gli è partito un embolo?





net ha detto:


> Essì, come si è permesso?...non so.. non è da lui, mi avrebbe chiesto invece di controllare in silenzio.


Naturalmente, tu lo conosci e hai vissuto e visto... valuta tu bene, ma io sono sempre per il chiarimento...

:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Essì, come si è permesso?...non so.. non è da lui, mi avrebbe chiesto invece di controllare in silenzio.




Se LUI dovesse farsi risentire, o gli parli chiaramente, ma chiaramente chiaramente, oppure chiedi a francesco se vuole parlargli lui per farlo smettere una volta e per tutte.


Un piacere chiedo: so a che a tanti l'idea che ho scritto non piacerà, probabilmente nemmeno a Net, se fosse così non fate caso a quello che ho scritto, se non per me almeno per il bellissimo Thread di Net.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> questo gli ha fatto perdere qualche punto.....
> A me avrebbe infastidito parecchio.
> Scusa non voglio rovinarti il momento


quoto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Gennaio 2014)

ho letto tutto il topic di un fiato. Bello. Quasi da commedia romantica... peccato per la fine del primo tempo enigmatica.

Resterò sintonizzato .... "sono una signora curiosa!"


----------



## net (20 Gennaio 2014)

Non ha controllato messaggi e chiamate. Si è inviato il numero di LUI via sms, l'ha chiamato e si sono visti per un caffè. Gli ha detto che non è più il caso di farsi sentire, che deve smetterla e che lui (Francesco) si assicurerà che mi abbia lasciata in pace. Poi è passato a spiegarmi che era stato ad osservarmi durante la chiamata per capire se provo ancora qualcosa per LUI o no. Gli ho detto che non mi importa nulla di LUI.  Ha detto che si vede :sonar: faccio capriole


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Non ha controllato messaggi e chiamate. Si è inviato il numero di LUI via sms, l'ha chiamato e si sono visti per un caffè. Gli ha detto che non è più il caso di farsi sentire, che deve smetterla e che lui (Francesco) si assicurerà che mi abbia lasciata in pace. Poi è passato a spiegarmi che era stato ad osservarmi durante la chiamata per capire se provo ancora qualcosa per LUI o no. Gli ho detto che non mi importa nulla di LUI.  Ha detto che si vede :sonar: faccio capriole


io lo adoro a francesco!* lo adoro* perdonami NET


----------



## net (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se LUI dovesse farsi risentire, o gli parli chiaramente, ma chiaramente chiaramente, oppure chiedi a francesco se vuole parlargli lui per farlo smettere una volta e per tutte.
> 
> 
> Un piacere chiedo: so a che a tanti l'idea che ho scritto non piacerà, probabilmente nemmeno a Net, se fosse così non fate caso a quello che ho scritto, se non per me almeno per il bellissimo Thread di Net.


A molte avrebbe dato fastidio, forse anche a me. Ma non adesso e non fatto così. Mi fa piacere che l'abbia fatto Francesco, devo dire la verità. Lo sa che so difendermi da sola, ma voleva dimostrarmi che ora sarà lui a prendersi cura di me... e c'è riuscito.


----------



## net (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> io lo adoro a francesco!* lo adoro* perdonami NET


sono giorni da infarto, ultimo... ho sempre gli occhi pieni di lacrime, ma è felicità pura. Non ci credo.


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Non ha controllato messaggi e chiamate. Si è inviato il numero di LUI via sms, l'ha chiamato e si sono visti per un caffè. Gli ha detto che non è più il caso di farsi sentire, che deve smetterla e che lui (Francesco) si assicurerà che mi abbia lasciata in pace. Poi è passato a spiegarmi che era stato ad osservarmi durante la chiamata per capire se provo ancora qualcosa per LUI o no. Gli ho detto che non mi importa nulla di LUI.  Ha detto che si vede :sonar: faccio capriole


Il Leone ha segnato il territorio.      etologicamente interessante.    

in linea generale,gli uomini gelosi li sai gestire?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> A molte avrebbe dato fastidio, forse anche a me. Ma non adesso e non fatto così. Mi fa piacere che l'abbia fatto Francesco, devo dire la verità. Lo sa che so difendermi da sola, ma voleva dimostrarmi che ora sarà lui a prendersi cura di me... e c'è riuscito.



Net, sono il primo a dire che donna o uomo non cambia nulla, e nella quasi totalità non ci stanno differenza di sorta. Alcuni comportamenti stanno ben oltre quelle discriminazioni che sembrano tali, che invece sono soltanto dei piccoli sbagli che danno un significato ad un rapporto dove il gesto è fatto per amore.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Non ha controllato messaggi e chiamate. Si è inviato il numero di LUI via sms, l'ha chiamato e si sono visti per un caffè. Gli ha detto che non è più il caso di farsi sentire, che deve smetterla e che lui (Francesco) si assicurerà che mi abbia lasciata in pace. Poi è passato a spiegarmi che era stato ad osservarmi durante la chiamata per capire se provo ancora qualcosa per LUI o no. Gli ho detto che non mi importa nulla di LUI.  Ha detto che si vede :sonar: faccio capriole


Stavo per intervenire sul post del racconto del pranzo ... Poi ho detto va be vediamo come si è evoluto il tutto.... Ed ecco non mi stupisce. Di la ero pronta a dirti che al tuo posto gli avrei detto non mi va di parlarci e rispondere perché non ho dubbi che per me è una storia chiusa quindi niente contatti di nessun tipo, se ritieni sia per te importante il mio ex puoi cercarlo tu è capire da solo ... Ecco Francesco ha fatto quello che gli avrei suggerito io :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Non ha controllato messaggi e chiamate. Si è inviato il numero di LUI via sms, l'ha chiamato e si sono visti per un caffè. Gli ha detto che non è più il caso di farsi sentire, che deve smetterla e che lui (Francesco) si assicurerà che mi abbia lasciata in pace. Poi è passato a spiegarmi che era stato ad osservarmi durante la chiamata per capire se provo ancora qualcosa per LUI o no. Gli ho detto che non mi importa nulla di LUI.  Ha detto che si vede :sonar: faccio capriole


Ok non dico nulla......................................


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Il Leone ha segnato il territorio. etologicamente interessante.
> 
> in linea generale,gli uomini gelosi li sai gestire?



paura ma paura vera. Come direbbe Tebe


----------



## net (20 Gennaio 2014)

La gelosia mi piace, quella bella, quella in cui l'altro agisce per dire a tutti "E' mio/mia". 

Un cliente che seguo da un pò, lo assisto per vari progetti, e con cui abbiamo molta confidenza (tempo fa, non so se vi ricordate, mi ha invitata ad uscire) oggi mi ha detto "Aaaa oggi hai la camicetta aperta... quindi hai deciso di cercare marito?" ed io mi sono messa a ridere ed abbiamo scherzato come sempre. Mi ha anche invitato a cena quando gli ho detto che ieri ho compiuto 29 anni. Francesco ha partecipato allo scherzo come ha sempre fatto. 

Nel caso di LUI il discorso è un pò più complesso: Francesco mi ha visto soffrire per LUI, sa che non voglio sentirlo, che non mi interessa più, eppure LUI ogni tanto si fa risentire, con scuse varie. A Natale mi ha chiamata per gli auguri e gli ho risposto, chiedendogli di non disturbarmi ancora, non perchè le sue chiamate avessero un qualche peso per me, ma perchè non stiamo insieme, non siamo amici... non c'è motivo di sentirsi. Ma le mie parole sono cadute nel vuoto. Francesco ha voluto fargli capire che la cosa "Frequento un altro ecc ecc" non è una scusa messa da me per farlo smettere, ma è vero. E poi ha voluto ribadire che adesso noi ci frequentiamo. La sua gelosia è ampiamente giustificata dall' avermi vista a pezzi per LUI. E sono sicura che abbia voluto farmi capire: da qui in poi non sei più sola a sbrigare tutto.


----------



## Fantastica (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> io lo adoro a francesco!* lo adoro* perdonami NET


anche io :up:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> La gelosia mi piace, quella bella, quella in cui l'altro agisce per dire a tutti "E' mio/mia".
> 
> Un cliente che seguo da un pò, lo assisto per vari progetti, e con cui abbiamo molta confidenza (tempo fa, non so se vi ricordate, mi ha invitata ad uscire) oggi mi ha detto "Aaaa oggi hai la camicetta aperta... quindi hai deciso di cercare marito?" ed io mi sono messa a ridere ed abbiamo scherzato come sempre. Mi ha anche invitato a cena quando gli ho detto che ieri ho compiuto 29 anni. Francesco ha partecipato allo scherzo come ha sempre fatto.
> 
> Nel caso di LUI il discorso è un pò più complesso: Francesco mi ha visto soffrire per LUI, sa che non voglio sentirlo, che non mi interessa più, eppure LUI ogni tanto si fa risentire, con scuse varie. A Natale mi ha chiamata per gli auguri e gli ho risposto, chiedendogli di non disturbarmi ancora, non perchè le sue chiamate avessero un qualche peso per me, ma perchè non stiamo insieme, non siamo amici... non c'è motivo di sentirsi. Ma le mie parole sono cadute nel vuoto. Francesco ha voluto fargli capire che la cosa "Frequento un altro ecc ecc" non è una scusa messa da me per farlo smettere, ma è vero. E poi ha voluto ribadire che adesso noi ci frequentiamo. La sua gelosia è ampiamente giustificata dall' avermi vista a pezzi per LUI. E sono sicura che abbia voluto farmi capire: da qui in poi non sei più sola a sbrigare tutto.



Net non è la gelosia che mi ha lasciata perplessa è aver pensato di poter agire a nome tuo con una persona di cui tecnicamente lui avrebbe anche potuto non sapere nulla.
Ora fino a ieri sera lui era un amico (splendido di quelli veri), ieri ti bacia e oggi può già prendere decisioni al tuo posto?
Scusami davvero, ti do solo il mio punto di vista. Per altro non richiesto quindi puoi bellamente ignorarmi e mandarmi al diavolo.


----------



## net (20 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Net non è la gelosia che mi ha lasciata perplessa è aver pensato di poter agire a nome tuo con una persona di cui tecnicamente lui avrebbe anche potuto non sapere nulla.
> Ora fino a ieri sera lui era un amico (splendido di quelli veri), ieri ti bacia e oggi può già prendere decisioni al tuo posto?
> Scusami davvero, ti do solo il mio punto di vista. Per altro non richiesto quindi puoi bellamente ignorarmi e mandarmi al diavolo.


ma figurati, e cosa scrivo a fare se non per avere pareri? Prima ho scritto ad Ultimo che a molti avrebbe dato fastidio, ed anche a me. Mi avrebbe dato fastidio se questa cosa non fosse stata un sollievo per me. Se non l'avesse fatta perchè ha capito che mi sentivo un pò braccata, che non rispondevo più e LUI continuava a chiamare. Come un paio di giorni fa. Ma nello spirito in cui Francesco ha agito, a me ha fatto piacere. Potrei arrabbiarmi per il principio, per avere agito al posto mio, ma so che nella sua mente lui si è preso cura di me, che finora sono stata sempre molto (e troppo!) indipendente. Naturalmente i miei spazi sono ben netti, ho bene a mente il tuo punto di vista, è un dubbio che è venuto anche a me.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> ma figurati, e cosa scrivo a fare se non per avere pareri? Prima ho scritto ad Ultimo che a molti avrebbe dato fastidio, ed anche a me. Mi avrebbe dato fastidio se questa cosa non fosse stata un sollievo per me. Se non l'avesse fatta perchè ha capito che mi sentivo un pò braccata, che non rispondevo più e LUI continuava a chiamare. Come un paio di giorni fa. Ma nello spirito in cui Francesco ha agito, a me ha fatto piacere. Potrei arrabbiarmi per il principio, per avere agito al posto mio, ma so che nella sua mente lui si è preso cura di me, che finora sono stata sempre molto (e troppo!) indipendente. Naturalmente i miei spazi sono ben netti, ho bene a mente il tuo punto di vista, è un dubbio che è venuto anche a me.



:up:


----------



## disincantata (20 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono molto contenta per te
> sa il cielo se ti meriti una storia bella, limpida e che ti dia contemporaneamente sicurezza e ed emozioni
> 
> per cui
> ...


Non potrebbe essere entrambe le cose?

a me sembra il tipo giusto.

l'unica cosa che mi lascia dubbiosa e' quel 'donne a bizzeffe'.....speriamo sia fedele a Net.

per quanto Net sia attenta era cascata nells trappola del bugiardocronico sposatissimo

quindi se lr cose non le vivi non hai mai certezze su cosa ti capitera' con.....

Se Net non avesse letto casualmente il msg della moglie di quello stronzo sarebbe a dua disposizione. Almeni di Francesco da chi e'.


----------



## disincantata (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Essì, come si è permesso?...non so.. non è da lui, mi avrebbe chiesto invece di controllare in silenzio.


Hai sbagliato a darglielo e lui a chiedertelo. proprio xche' ti conosce bene non doveva.

Come a mio parere avresti dovuto liquidste Lui Molto molto molto prima.

Francesco sa  che ti eri innamorata dell'altro subito mentre lui ha faticato molto ....quindi non e' sicuro di non essere un ripiego.

Chiaritevi bene.


----------



## net (20 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non potrebbe essere entrambe le cose?
> 
> a me sembra il tipo giusto.
> 
> ...



Si, ne ha avute tante  questo un pò mi spaventa. Attira le donne come il miele le mosche. So che non ha mai tradito, ma anche perchè molte non erano storie "serie" quindi poteva saltellare da un letto all'altro. Dovresti vedere come lo guardano alcune clienti, lo spogliano con gli occhi.


----------



## net (20 Gennaio 2014)

*E a proposito di spogliare...*

...devo darmi una calmata. Prima mi ha detto "Tra un pò andiamo a casa?" ed io ho pensato alle peggio cose  tempesta ormonale! Ahahahah ma che mi prende? 
Volo a prendere J dai nonni e poi andiamo in palestra, almeno sfogo. Che stasera passa dopo cena e dovrò essere un pò più rilassata. 
Vi bacio tutti, GRAZIE per esserci, GRAZIE perchè fate il tifo e GRAZIE perchè mi fate pensare... Io vi adoro. Sono molto felice


----------



## disincantata (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Non ha controllato messaggi e chiamate. Si è inviato il numero di LUI via sms, l'ha chiamato e si sono visti per un caffè. Gli ha detto che non è più il caso di farsi sentire, che deve smetterla e che lui (Francesco) si assicurerà che mi abbia lasciata in pace. Poi è passato a spiegarmi che era stato ad osservarmi durante la chiamata per capire se provo ancora qualcosa per LUI o no. Gli ho detto che non mi importa nulla di LUI.  Ha detto che si vede :sonar: faccio capriole


Leggo  a  rate.

Io mi   sarei  arrabbiata ma se sta bene a te!

Forse lui e' geloso xche' infedele di natura???

Chiedo solo ma trovo assurdo il suo comportaamento.

Non mi sono permessa io x oltre due anni nonostante sospettassi (era chiaro) il suo tradimento di guardare il cell di mio marito.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Leggo  a  rate.
> 
> Io mi   sarei  arrabbiata ma se sta bene a te!
> 
> ...


Ma non è stata net a darglielo ? Devo essermi,persa un passaggio


----------



## disincantata (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> La gelosia mi piace, quella bella, quella in cui l'altro agisce per dire a tutti "E' mio/mia".
> 
> Un cliente che seguo da un pò, lo assisto per vari progetti, e con cui abbiamo molta confidenza (tempo fa, non so se vi ricordate, mi ha invitata ad uscire) oggi mi ha detto "Aaaa oggi hai la camicetta aperta... quindi hai deciso di cercare marito?" ed io mi sono messa a ridere ed abbiamo scherzato come sempre. Mi ha anche invitato a cena quando gli ho detto che ieri ho compiuto 29 anni. Francesco ha partecipato allo scherzo come ha sempre fatto.
> 
> Nel caso di LUI il discorso è un pò più complesso: Francesco mi ha visto soffrire per LUI, sa che non voglio sentirlo, che non mi interessa più, eppure LUI ogni tanto si fa risentire, con scuse varie. A Natale mi ha chiamata per gli auguri e gli ho risposto, chiedendogli di non disturbarmi ancora, non perchè le sue chiamate avessero un qualche peso per me, ma perchè non stiamo insieme, non siamo amici... non c'è motivo di sentirsi. Ma le mie parole sono cadute nel vuoto. Francesco ha voluto fargli capire che la cosa "Frequento un altro ecc ecc" non è una scusa messa da me per farlo smettere, ma è vero. E poi ha voluto ribadire che adesso noi ci frequentiamo. La sua gelosia è ampiamente giustificata dall' avermi vista a pezzi per LUI. E sono sicura che abbia voluto farmi capire: da qui in poi non sei più sola a sbrigare tutto.


Net tu stai cercando di giustificarlo. Niente di male se ti va bene.

Ma chiedertelo no?????


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non è stata net a darglielo ? Devo essermi,persa un passaggio


Lui le ha preso il cell lei glielo ha dato. Ma ha fatto una cosa che la riguardava  senza dirglielo. 
Ma mi sembra che per lei non sia un problema quindi va bene cosí


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lui le ha preso il cell lei glielo ha dato. Ma ha fatto una cosa che la riguardava  senza dirglielo.
> Ma mi sembra che per lei non sia un problema quindi va bene cosí


Si io non avrei risposto ma avrei detto chiaramente se hai dei dubbi parlagli:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ok, vi scrivo tutto come mi viene in mente, sono in agitazione. Sono arrivata a casa e lui era davanti al portone. Siamo saliti a parlare un po', mi ha chiesto se ero arrabbiata, gli ho detto di no. Ero nervosa come una vergine vittoriana. Sen è accorto, e mi ha chiesto se ero agitata. Gli ho detto di sì. Si è seduto accanto a me sul divano e mi ha chiesto del pranzo. Ha notato che ho messo il suo regalo e ha detto che mi sta bene. Aveva pensato di farne fare uno uguale anche a J, ma voleva prima chiedere il mio permesso. Poi mi ha detto “ora possiamo parlare dell'elefante nella stanza, se ti va” ho annuito. “Stanotte non ho chiuso occhio, ero agitato, emozionato e me la stavo facendo sotto all'idea che tu azionassi il cervello prima di rivederci. Volevo baciarti già da un sacco di tempo, volevo parlarti, ma trovando il modo giusto. Ieri però LUI ti ha chiamata, tu eri bellissima... dovevo andarmene subito se volevo resistere. Poi mi hai chiesto di restare, e allora ho fatto il possibile per non saltarti addosso.” Ha fatto il suo sorriso sghembo e mi ha chiesto se era tutto ok. Gli ho detto che nemmeno io ero riuscita a dormire.. Francesco ha sorriso (trionfante, quasi) e mi ha detto che la nostra non è più solo un'amicizia già da tempo e che io lo so bene. Mi ha accarezzato il viso. Io l'ho guardato, e gli ho chiesto cosa intendesse.
> 
> Lui continuava ad accarezzarmi, e mi ha detto “Mi sono innamorato di te, mi sono innamorato di te e di Julia. Non me ne ero nemmeno accorto.”
> 
> ...


 VAI NEEEETTTTTTTTT!!!

Assafàààà, questo si che è un Uomo!!!! :up::up::up::up:

Eliade approva, stampagli uno smeraldo in fronte! :carneval:


----------



## Zod (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Non ha controllato messaggi e chiamate. Si è inviato il numero di LUI via sms, l'ha chiamato e si sono visti per un caffè. Gli ha detto che non è più il caso di farsi sentire, che deve smetterla e che lui (Francesco) si assicurerà che mi abbia lasciata in pace. Poi è passato a spiegarmi che era stato ad osservarmi durante la chiamata per capire se provo ancora qualcosa per LUI o no. Gli ho detto che non mi importa nulla di LUI.  Ha detto che si vede :sonar: faccio capriole


Sono felice per te anche se questa carica di entusiasmo da un giorno all'altro mi preoccupa un pò, considerando che è partito tutto da lui, nel senso che se non si fosse dichiarato sarebbe ancora "solo" un caro amico. Fai attenzione a quanto hai scritto sopra, ora sei strafelice e vedi solo le cose positive, ma quello che ha fatto non è uno scherzo, è una ingerenza seria nella tua vita privata, senza alcun titolo. Chiarisci bene questa cosa, non vorrei che un domani lui si arrogasse il diritto di decidere per te, per tua figlia e per il padre di tua figlia. Un atteggiamento così possessivo dopo poche ore dall'inizio della vostra storia, senza che abbiate nemmeno sperimentato l'affinità sessuale, non è da sottovalutare. Non voglio guastarti la festa, ti suggerisco solo di non sottovalutare certi segnali, e di chiarire bene da subito che lui non può prendere decisioni al tuo posto e che non ha la procura per rappresentarti.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Sono felice per te anche se questa carica di entusiasmo da un giorno all'altro mi preoccupa un pò, considerando che è partito tutto da lui, nel senso che se non si fosse dichiarato sarebbe ancora "solo" un caro amico. Fai attenzione a quanto hai scritto sopra, ora sei strafelice e vedi solo le cose positive, ma quello che ha fatto non è uno scherzo, è una ingerenza seria nella tua vita privata, senza alcun titolo. Chiarisci bene questa cosa, non vorrei che un domani lui si arrogasse il diritto di decidere per te, per tua figlia e per il padre di tua figlia. Un atteggiamento così possessivo dopo poche ore dall'inizio della vostra storia, senza che abbiate nemmeno sperimentato l'affinità sessuale, non è da sottovalutare. Non voglio guastarti la festa, ti suggerisco solo di non sottovalutare certi segnali, e di chiarire bene da subito che lui non può prendere decisioni al tuo posto e che non ha la procura per rappresentarti.


Quoto. Ho cercato di essere più morbida ma per me questo fatto è molto grave soprattutto perchè non sono una coppia consolidata.


----------



## net (20 Gennaio 2014)

Non è esattamente così. Francesco ha capito che ero in difficoltà. Già a  Natale non mi aveva fatto piacere la telefonata di LUI, e gliel' ho  detto. Eppure a Capodanno mi ha mandato sms ed anche la sera del mio  compleanno non sapevo come togliermi da questa cosa. Temevo che la sua  chiamata allontanasse Francesco, perchè sapevo già cosa volevo. E' vero  che abbiamo appena deciso di frequentarci, ma siamo in ballo da anni ed  io ho sempre chiuso cervello e cuore, non ho mai voluto rischiare con  Francesco. Non sapevo cosa provava lui, e soprattutto avevo paura. Mi  dicevo che non potevo rischiare proprio con lui. Ma ci pensavo già da  tempo, negli ultimi mesi ci ho pensato spesso. La sera del mio  compleanno gli ho chiesto di restare perchè volevo smetterla con queste  paure e ricominciare a vivere. E sapere se ciò che provavo io lo sentiva  anche lui. Quando stava con quella Anna, non so... non sopportavo  nemmeno di sentirne parlare. Dopo la cosa di Andrea ho deciso che non  volevo più una storia da ragazzina, come quella con LUI. In cui  purtroppo mi sono resa conto di non poter conoscere appieno un uomo nel  poco tempo che ho da dedicargli. Volevo che fosse una persona come  Francesco a starmi accanto. Mi spiego? Mi sono resa conto che tutto ciò  che volevo, Francesco lo era e lo è, semplicemente. Da sempre e senza  finzioni, perchè lo conosco davvero. Sto ammettendo con voi cose che non  ho mai ammesso nemmeno a me, cose che ancora non dico a lui. Avete  ragione quando parlate della sua ingerenza nella mia vita, certo. La  penso anche io così. Però quanto avrei voluto che il problema LUI si  risolvesse. E Francesco l'ha risolto. A modo suo ha cercato di farmi  capire che adesso c'è lui a proteggermi, ed anche se so badare a me  stessa posso lasciarglielo fare. Posso lasciare che un pò delle mie cose  diventino le nostre cose, è ciò che voglio. Julia non c' entra, è  figlia mia e Francesco non si è mai intromesso nelle cose che la  riguardano (es. oggi mi ha detto del cammeo per lei, mi ha chiesto se  penso che sia una buona idea, se può regalarglielo). Ovviamente ho tutta  l'intenzione di dirgli che, per quanto abbia capito il suo gesto, non  voglio che lui corra e che si metta a fare anche le mie scelte. Questo  perchè quello che oggi si può giustificare come un "desiderio che mi ha  letto dentro", domani potrebbe diventare una sua libera intromissione  nelle mie cose, e ritengo che nessuno possa decidere per me. E se non mel'aveste fatta notare voi, pur condividendo il vostro pensiero, persa nelle mie emozioni avrei lasciato correre. GRAZIE . Ma ecco, in  fin dei conti quello che volevo dire è che in questo specifico caso lo  giustifico, perchè mi ha tolto un' incombenza e mi ha dimostrato che a  volte posso lasciare che sia lui a risolvere qualche piccola noia, ma in  linea di principio non posso che concordare con quanto mi avete detto.  Scusate l'ingarbugliamento, sta per arrivare  GRAZIE x avermi sottolineato questa cosa, stavo per prenderla sottogamba  meglio chiarire subito.


----------



## tenebroso67 (20 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Net non è la gelosia che mi ha lasciata perplessa è aver pensato di poter agire a nome tuo con una persona di cui tecnicamente lui avrebbe anche potuto non sapere nulla.
> Ora fino a ieri sera lui era un amico (splendido di quelli veri), ieri ti bacia *e oggi può già prendere decisioni al tuo posto?*............
> ............


Beh...un gesto del genere fa' pensare che potrebbe ripeterlo....

Net avrebbe potuto anche non essere daccordo.


----------



## tenebroso67 (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ok, vi scrivo tutto come mi viene in mente, sono in agitazione................
> 
> ..........Sono tornata un attimo alla realtà. Gli ho detto di Julia e del fatto che gli è molto affezionata. E lui mi ha detto “Io non sto cercando di togliere nulla a Julia, semmai di darle di più. Per quello che provo per te adesso, per quanto mi sta diventando sempre più difficile starti lontano, dovrei allontanarmi da voi per un po' per tornare a stare bene. Ma se tu senti ciò che sento io...”. Gli ho detto che ora non so esattamente cosa provo, che potremmo vederci, senza dire nulla a Julia, ovviamente. Lei dovrà vederlo come il Francesco di sempre. Lui mi ha detto che vuole che io mi senta libera e sicura di ciò che voglio e che aspetta che sia io a dargli il via. L'ho baciato e gli ho detto “via”. Sono stanca di pensare, di costruire cose che soffochino la mia spontaneità. Siamo andati a prendere Julia dai miei, abbiamo passeggiato a lungo e poi abbiamo cucinato e cenato assieme. Abbiamo guardato un cartone e messo a letto J. Poi siamo rimasti sul divano a bere un bicchiere di vino, abbracciati ed io mi sentivo emozionata ma tranquilla. Ho notato che lui è cauto, mi da un senso di sicurezza. Ma quando mi bacia... non pensavo che mi avrebbe fatto questo effetto. Di solito mi controllo. Ad un certo punto mi ha detto che per oggi era al limite della sopportazione e che doveva andare a casa altrimenti avrebbe passato un' altra notte insonne. Poi mi ha detto “Domani metti il completo verde?” e mi ha fatto il suo sorriso sghembo. Poi ha aggiunto “cerca di non cambiare idea fino a domani, altrimenti dovrò prepararmi un discorso. Mi hai detto via eh.” Sono al settimo cielo. Una ragazzina. Non voglio razionalizzare il tutto, è pazzesco, voglio vivermelo così. Mi sento diversa, come se fossi un'altra nel mio corpo. E mi piace tanto.


Ho letto quasi tutto e sono contento per Net. :up:

Finalmente una storia a lieto fine....
anche se il bello di questa bella storia e' che siamo *solo *all'inizio....


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Si, ne ha avute tante  questo un pò mi spaventa. Attira le donne come il miele le mosche. So che non ha mai tradito, ma anche perchè molte non erano storie "serie" quindi poteva saltellare da un letto all'altro. Dovresti vedere come lo guardano alcune clienti, lo spogliano con gli occhi.


Non è un problema se lui ti ama... gli puoi mettere davanti anche una ma lui vorrà solo te...anzi appunto xk x tante non ha provato nulla e ora ha trovato te...non ti lascerà scappare... sai mi hai fatto pensare che mi sn lasciata influenzare dal mio pessimismo e lasciato stare il cuore. ..leggerti mi fa capire k nn dobbiamo esser diffidenti per paura di rifarci male...eh si... faccio un mea culpa enorme...non lo so la tua storia mi ha fatto riflettere sulla mia,su quel che provo e sulla fantastica persona che mi accompagna. ... ho voglia di lasciarmi andare del tutto...grazie net grazie mille e aggiornaci


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Non è esattamente così. Francesco ha capito che ero in difficoltà. Già a  Natale non mi aveva fatto piacere la telefonata di LUI, e gliel' ho  detto. Eppure a Capodanno mi ha mandato sms ed anche la sera del mio  compleanno non sapevo come togliermi da questa cosa. Temevo che la sua  chiamata allontanasse Francesco, perchè sapevo già cosa volevo. E' vero  che abbiamo appena deciso di frequentarci, ma siamo in ballo da anni ed  io ho sempre chiuso cervello e cuore, non ho mai voluto rischiare con  Francesco. Non sapevo cosa provava lui, e soprattutto avevo paura. Mi  dicevo che non potevo rischiare proprio con lui. Ma ci pensavo già da  tempo, negli ultimi mesi ci ho pensato spesso. La sera del mio  compleanno gli ho chiesto di restare perchè volevo smetterla con queste  paure e ricominciare a vivere. E sapere se ciò che provavo io lo sentiva  anche lui. Quando stava con quella Anna, non so... non sopportavo  nemmeno di sentirne parlare. Dopo la cosa di Andrea ho deciso che non  volevo più una storia da ragazzina, come quella con LUI. In cui  purtroppo mi sono resa conto di non poter conoscere appieno un uomo nel  poco tempo che ho da dedicargli. Volevo che fosse una persona come  Francesco a starmi accanto. Mi spiego? Mi sono resa conto che tutto ciò  che volevo, Francesco lo era e lo è, semplicemente. Da sempre e senza  finzioni, perchè lo conosco davvero. Sto ammettendo con voi cose che non  ho mai ammesso nemmeno a me, cose che ancora non dico a lui. Avete  ragione quando parlate della sua ingerenza nella mia vita, certo. La  penso anche io così. Però quanto avrei voluto che il problema LUI si  risolvesse. E Francesco l'ha risolto. A modo suo ha cercato di farmi  capire che adesso c'è lui a proteggermi, ed anche se so badare a me  stessa posso lasciarglielo fare. Posso lasciare che un pò delle mie cose  diventino le nostre cose, è ciò che voglio. Julia non c' entra, è  figlia mia e Francesco non si è mai intromesso nelle cose che la  riguardano (es. oggi mi ha detto del cammeo per lei, mi ha chiesto se  penso che sia una buona idea, se può regalarglielo). Ovviamente ho tutta  l'intenzione di dirgli che, per quanto abbia capito il suo gesto, non  voglio che lui corra e che si metta a fare anche le mie scelte. Questo  perchè quello che oggi si può giustificare come un "desiderio che mi ha  letto dentro", domani potrebbe diventare una sua libera intromissione  nelle mie cose, e ritengo che nessuno possa decidere per me. E se non mel'aveste fatta notare voi, pur condividendo il vostro pensiero, persa nelle mie emozioni avrei lasciato correre. GRAZIE . Ma ecco, in  fin dei conti quello che volevo dire è che in questo specifico caso lo  giustifico, perchè mi ha tolto un' incombenza e mi ha dimostrato che a  volte posso lasciare che sia lui a risolvere qualche piccola noia, ma in  linea di principio non posso che concordare con quanto mi avete detto.  Scusate l'ingarbugliamento, sta per arrivare  GRAZIE x avermi sottolineato questa cosa, stavo per prenderla sottogamba  meglio chiarire subito.


Mah cm è stata fatta tragica... anche io un all'inizio della mia storia lui si è intromesso per questioni con altri...ma solo xk essendo innamorato e sapendo che lo ero anche io,mi ha protetta come fa SOLO con chi tiene, e nella sua vita ha protetto POCHISSIME persone... quindi x me fu un gran bel gesto...col tempo si è trasformato in sostegno e aiuto...solo se richiesto... un conto è far di testa propria,un altro capire i desideri del l'altro e realizzarli, anche il mio ragazzo ha mandato a quel paesee il mio ex,ma solo dopo che lo ha capito da me e sa il male che mi ha fatto... io mi sn sentita protetta... sono felice per te net.... spero di aver capito bene cosa intendevi... stas gia dorme il mio angioletto...ma domani devo recuperare. ..


----------



## net (21 Gennaio 2014)

*prima della ninna...*

Stasera Francesco è venuto per il dolcetto, poi abbiamo giocato finchè Julia è crollata. Ci siamo sistemati sul divano e mi ha chiesto se volevo parlare della questione di LUI. Gli ho chiesto perchè ha reagito così, senza dirmi nulla. Ha agito d'impulso perchè voleva togliermelo di torno. Ha pensato che se mel' avesse chiesto gli avrei detto di lasciar perdere, e lui vorrebbe cominciare tutto sistemando le cose vecchie per andare avanti. E voleva che LUI sapesse che c'è Francesco adesso, con noi. Gli ho detto che ho capito che lo ha fatto per me, che mi ha fatto piacere proprio perchè ho capito il suo gesto, altrimenti avrei pensato che avesse voluto prendersi il diritto di decidere anche per me. Mi ha detto che più di una volta mi ero lamentata del fatto che LUI continuava a cercarmi e che gli è partita la testa. Mi ha chiesto scusa, e mi ha assicurato che non intendeva decidere per me, ma difendermi. Che voleva che non dovessi difendermi più da sola. Gli credo. Mi ha detto del caffè con LUI, poi ci siamo abbracciati e mi ha chiesto scusa ancora, mentre mi baciava. Ha voluto guardarmi negli occhi mentre parlavo con LUI per capire se non volevo sentirlo perchè provavo ancora qualcosa o perchè mi dava fastidio e basta. E perchè non riusciva a togliersi dalla mente la scena della sera in cui gli avevo detto che LUI aveva un'altra. Gli ho detto che quando è geloso può dirmelo, perchè nessuno può cancellare i suoi dubbi meglio di me. (Non sottovaluto il dolore che gli ha provocato vedermi piangere per LUI e soffrire...) Ho voluto chiarigli che dopo aver scoperto della moglie, ho dovuto prendere coscienza che la persona della quale credevo di essermi innamorata non esisteva. Sono stata male, ma quando viene meno la stima e la fiducia nella persona è tutto molto più facile. Mi ha chiesto perchè mi sono decisa ora. Ed io gli ho chiesto perchè si è deciso ora. Io gli ho detto la verità: che non volevo più opporre resistenza. Che volevo la persona che considero la migliore, ed ero stufa di cacciare indietro i pensieri su di lui e cercare altrove qualcuno che avevo già accanto. (qui mi sono commossa tanto...coccole.) Che negli ultimi 6 mesi ci avevo pensato spesso. E lui mi ha detto che aspettava un mio segno, e quando non ho risposto a LUI, quando gli ho detto che l'avevo superata, quando mi sono lasciata abbracciare in maniera così diversa dal solito e gli ho chiesto di restare non ha saputo resistere. Sorriso sghembo. Poi mi ha detto che non ha problemi ad adeguarsi ai nostri ritmi, alle nostre necessità, di qualsiasi genere. Che non deciderà mai più per me, ma decideremo insieme. Ci siamo baciati a lungo. Mi ha detto che mi desidera da impazzire, ed anche io. .Ma anche se lo conosco da anni, anche se la mia voglia di lui non è nuova, ho bisogno di aspettare, e lui mi conosce, lo sa. Questo passaggio repentino mi ha sconvolta, ho bisogno di collegare l'amico, il confidente, con l'uomo, l'amante. Anche se sta venendo tutto spontaneo e... non so... come una bomba. C'è stata una liberazione di sensazioni, di sentimenti che io provo per lui... non so spiegarmelo. E' esploso tutto, ed ha cancellato tutto. Anche LUI. Come se, da quando lo conosco, fossimo stati sempre abbracciati su questo divano, sempre in giro con Julia, sempre assieme come coppia, intendo. Come se lui mi stesse aspettando, come se io stessa mi stessi preparando a vincere le mie resistenze. Ho il cuore spalancato, è una sensazione mai provata, quasi un sollievo. Non so se sono ingarbugliata o se si capisce qualcosa. Non so cosa mi succede. Comunque... Mi ha chiesto quando vogliamo fissare il nostro primo appuntamento. Oggi ho chiamato mia cognata per il pigiama party di venerdì. Intanto io domani devo andar fuori con dei colleghi per controllare un cantiere, dovrei tornare giovedì in mattinata ed avere la giornata libera e correre dallo psicologo per via di Julia. Questi due giorni d'aria mi faranno bene. Gli ho parlato dello psicologo, anche Francesco trova che sia una buona idea per cercare di capire se devo dire a J chi è il padre o meno, come dirglielo e più in là (incrociando le dita) dirle anche di Francesco. Crollo per il sonno, ed ho il mio leggero batticuore a ricordarmi che è tutto reale. Notte.


----------



## net (21 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mah cm è stata fatta tragica... anche io un all'inizio della mia storia lui si è intromesso per questioni con altri...ma solo xk essendo innamorato e sapendo che lo ero anche io,mi ha protetta come fa SOLO con chi tiene, e nella sua vita ha protetto POCHISSIME persone... quindi x me fu un gran bel gesto...col tempo si è trasformato in sostegno e aiuto...solo se richiesto... un conto è far di testa propria,un altro capire i desideri del l'altro e realizzarli, anche il mio ragazzo ha mandato a quel paesee il mio ex,ma solo dopo che lo ha capito da me e sa il male che mi ha fatto... io mi sn sentita protetta... sono felice per te net.... spero di aver capito bene cosa intendevi... stas gia dorme il mio angioletto...ma domani devo recuperare. ..


Si cara, anche Francesco ha agito nello stesso spirito. Diverso sarebbe se a partire da questo episodio lui si abituasse ad agire senza interpellarmi. Dubbio legittimo. Mi fa piacere che la mia storia si sia rivelata utile per te, e mi fa piacere che qualcuno si esponga sia nell' incoraggiarmi, e nel gioire con me, sia facendomi notare cose che potrebbero sfuggirmi o che potrei prendere sottogamba. Cammino sulle nuvolette e sono un pò... decerebrata  notte, cara.


----------



## net (21 Gennaio 2014)

Altra notte insonne... dormito forse due ore..:blank:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Altra notte insonne... dormito forse due ore..:blank:




Bene, mi fa piacere. Che devo essere l'unico a dormire poco? 

Comunque, io oggi risolvo, appena posso gli parlo chiaramente e gli dico: compà da ora basta! o dormi o la prossima volta voli dalla finestra. 

Un abbraccio net! pensa che, ehm... ho aperto il pc per leggerti :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Stasera Francesco è venuto per il dolcetto, poi abbiamo giocato finchè Julia è crollata. Ci siamo sistemati sul divano e mi ha chiesto se volevo parlare della questione di LUI. Gli ho chiesto perchè ha reagito così, senza dirmi nulla. Ha agito d'impulso perchè voleva togliermelo di torno. Ha pensato che se mel' avesse chiesto gli avrei detto di lasciar perdere, e lui vorrebbe cominciare tutto sistemando le cose vecchie per andare avanti. E voleva che LUI sapesse che c'è Francesco adesso, con noi. Gli ho detto che ho capito che lo ha fatto per me, che mi ha fatto piacere proprio perchè ho capito il suo gesto, altrimenti avrei pensato che avesse voluto prendersi il diritto di decidere anche per me. Mi ha detto che più di una volta mi ero lamentata del fatto che LUI continuava a cercarmi e che gli è partita la testa. Mi ha chiesto scusa, e mi ha assicurato che non intendeva decidere per me, ma difendermi. Che voleva che non dovessi difendermi più da sola. Gli credo. Mi ha detto del caffè con LUI, poi ci siamo abbracciati e mi ha chiesto scusa ancora, mentre mi baciava. Ha voluto guardarmi negli occhi mentre parlavo con LUI per capire se non volevo sentirlo perchè provavo ancora qualcosa o perchè mi dava fastidio e basta. E perchè non riusciva a togliersi dalla mente la scena della sera in cui gli avevo detto che LUI aveva un'altra. Gli ho detto che quando è geloso può dirmelo, perchè nessuno può cancellare i suoi dubbi meglio di me. (Non sottovaluto il dolore che gli ha provocato vedermi piangere per LUI e soffrire...) Ho voluto chiarigli che dopo aver scoperto della moglie, ho dovuto prendere coscienza che la persona della quale credevo di essermi innamorata non esisteva. Sono stata male, ma quando viene meno la stima e la fiducia nella persona è tutto molto più facile. Mi ha chiesto perchè mi sono decisa ora. Ed io gli ho chiesto perchè si è deciso ora. Io gli ho detto la verità: che non volevo più opporre resistenza. Che volevo la persona che considero la migliore, ed ero stufa di cacciare indietro i pensieri su di lui e cercare altrove qualcuno che avevo già accanto. (qui mi sono commossa tanto...coccole.) Che negli ultimi 6 mesi ci avevo pensato spesso. E lui mi ha detto che aspettava un mio segno, e quando non ho risposto a LUI, quando gli ho detto che l'avevo superata, quando mi sono lasciata abbracciare in maniera così diversa dal solito e gli ho chiesto di restare non ha saputo resistere. Sorriso sghembo. Poi mi ha detto che non ha problemi ad adeguarsi ai nostri ritmi, alle nostre necessità, di qualsiasi genere. Che non deciderà mai più per me, ma decideremo insieme. Ci siamo baciati a lungo. Mi ha detto che mi desidera da impazzire, ed anche io. .Ma anche se lo conosco da anni, anche se la mia voglia di lui non è nuova, ho bisogno di aspettare, e lui mi conosce, lo sa. Questo passaggio repentino mi ha sconvolta, ho bisogno di collegare l'amico, il confidente, con l'uomo, l'amante. Anche se sta venendo tutto spontaneo e... non so... come una bomba. C'è stata una liberazione di sensazioni, di sentimenti che io provo per lui... non so spiegarmelo. E' esploso tutto, ed ha cancellato tutto. Anche LUI. Come se, da quando lo conosco, fossimo stati sempre abbracciati su questo divano, sempre in giro con Julia, sempre assieme come coppia, intendo. Come se lui mi stesse aspettando, come se io stessa mi stessi preparando a vincere le mie resistenze. Ho il cuore spalancato, è una sensazione mai provata, quasi un sollievo. Non so se sono ingarbugliata o se si capisce qualcosa. Non so cosa mi succede. Comunque... Mi ha chiesto quando vogliamo fissare il nostro primo appuntamento. Oggi ho chiamato mia cognata per il pigiama party di venerdì. Intanto io domani devo andar fuori con dei colleghi per controllare un cantiere, dovrei tornare giovedì in mattinata ed avere la giornata libera e correre dallo psicologo per via di Julia. Questi due giorni d'aria mi faranno bene. Gli ho parlato dello psicologo, anche Francesco trova che sia una buona idea per cercare di capire se devo dire a J chi è il padre o meno, come dirglielo e più in là (incrociando le dita) dirle anche di Francesco. Crollo per il sonno, ed ho il mio leggero batticuore a ricordarmi che è tutto reale. Notte.


 :up: Hai chiarito benissimo ... Credo abbaia capito e saprà in futuro come agire mi sembra uno che sa valutare e comunque dovesse ricadere in certe decisioni unilaterali ... Gira con un cartellino giallo in borsa che al limite glielo sventoli in faccia così capisce al volo che lo ammonisci :mrgreen: Ciao cara


----------



## morfeo78 (21 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Non è esattamente così. Francesco ha capito che ero in difficoltà. Già a  Natale non mi aveva fatto piacere la telefonata di LUI, e gliel' ho  detto. Eppure a Capodanno mi ha mandato sms ed anche la sera del mio  compleanno non sapevo come togliermi da questa cosa. Temevo che la sua  chiamata allontanasse Francesco, perchè sapevo già cosa volevo. E' vero  che abbiamo appena deciso di frequentarci, ma siamo in ballo da anni ed  io ho sempre chiuso cervello e cuore, non ho mai voluto rischiare con  Francesco. Non sapevo cosa provava lui, e soprattutto avevo paura. Mi  dicevo che non potevo rischiare proprio con lui. Ma ci pensavo già da  tempo, negli ultimi mesi ci ho pensato spesso. La sera del mio  compleanno gli ho chiesto di restare perchè volevo smetterla con queste  paure e ricominciare a vivere. E sapere se ciò che provavo io lo sentiva  anche lui. Quando stava con quella Anna, non so... non sopportavo  nemmeno di sentirne parlare. Dopo la cosa di Andrea ho deciso che non  volevo più una storia da ragazzina, come quella con LUI. In cui  purtroppo mi sono resa conto di non poter conoscere appieno un uomo nel  poco tempo che ho da dedicargli. Volevo che fosse una persona come  Francesco a starmi accanto. Mi spiego? Mi sono resa conto che tutto ciò  che volevo, Francesco lo era e lo è, semplicemente. Da sempre e senza  finzioni, perchè lo conosco davvero. Sto ammettendo con voi cose che non  ho mai ammesso nemmeno a me, cose che ancora non dico a lui. Avete  ragione quando parlate della sua ingerenza nella mia vita, certo. La  penso anche io così. Però quanto avrei voluto che il problema LUI si  risolvesse. E Francesco l'ha risolto. A modo suo ha cercato di farmi  capire che adesso c'è lui a proteggermi, ed anche se so badare a me  stessa posso lasciarglielo fare. Posso lasciare che un pò delle mie cose  diventino le nostre cose, è ciò che voglio. Julia non c' entra, è  figlia mia e Francesco non si è mai intromesso nelle cose che la  riguardano (es. oggi mi ha detto del cammeo per lei, mi ha chiesto se  penso che sia una buona idea, se può regalarglielo). Ovviamente ho tutta  l'intenzione di dirgli che, per quanto abbia capito il suo gesto, non  voglio che lui corra e che si metta a fare anche le mie scelte. Questo  perchè quello che oggi si può giustificare come un "desiderio che mi ha  letto dentro", domani potrebbe diventare una sua libera intromissione  nelle mie cose, e ritengo che nessuno possa decidere per me. E se non mel'aveste fatta notare voi, pur condividendo il vostro pensiero, persa nelle mie emozioni avrei lasciato correre. GRAZIE . Ma ecco, in  fin dei conti quello che volevo dire è che in questo specifico caso lo  giustifico, perchè mi ha tolto un' incombenza e mi ha dimostrato che a  volte posso lasciare che sia lui a risolvere qualche piccola noia, ma in  linea di principio non posso che concordare con quanto mi avete detto.  Scusate l'ingarbugliamento, sta per arrivare  GRAZIE x avermi sottolineato questa cosa, stavo per prenderla sottogamba  meglio chiarire subito.


Bravissima net! 
Un chiarimento iniziale come hai fatto sarà sicuramente utile per evitare situazioni fastidiose in futuro. 

Siete fantastici! Voglio altre 10 mila pagine così in questo 3d :-D


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2014)

*bene*

Da come la racconti, e non era affatto ingarbugliata, mi sembri sia lucida che nella bolla. Mi sembra un ottimo atteggiamento, maturo e consapevole.
Comunque, credo che la gelosia di Francesco non si esaurirà in poche battute, immagino dovrete lavorarci sopra. E anche sulla tua preoccupazione del fatto che lui attira le donne come miele.

Nel tuo racconto, dici che sei sorpresa che Francesco sia passato da amico a amante con un semplice bacio, e mi è venuto in mente la prima volta che Marito mi ha baciata: erano già cinque anni che ci conoscevamo, quel tardo pomeriggio, in macchina, lui asciugava le mie lacrime (come aveva sempre fatto) e mi ha baciata e io ho capito tutto. Ancora adesso, quando mi bacia in quel modo, io capisco...

Se non riesci a dormire, prova con l'omeopatia o i fitoterapici. Se vuoi suggerimenti, chiedimi pure via mp, non vorrei scrivere qui nomi di prodotti.


----------



## net (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bene, mi fa piacere. Che devo essere l'unico a dormire poco?
> 
> Comunque, io oggi risolvo, appena posso gli parlo chiaramente e gli dico: compà da ora basta! o dormi o la prossima volta voli dalla finestra.
> 
> Un abbraccio net! pensa che, ehm... ho aperto il pc per leggerti :mrgreen:


Ultimo... sei una meraviglia.


----------



## net (21 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :up: Hai chiarito benissimo ... Credo abbaia capito e saprà in futuro come agire mi sembra uno che sa valutare e comunque dovesse ricadere in certe decisioni unilaterali ... Gira con un cartellino giallo in borsa che al limite glielo sventoli in faccia così capisce al volo che lo ammonisci :mrgreen: Ciao cara


:sonar::sonar::rotfl:


----------



## net (21 Gennaio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Bravissima net!
> Un chiarimento iniziale come hai fatto sarà sicuramente utile per evitare situazioni fastidiose in futuro.
> 
> Siete fantastici! Voglio altre 10 mila pagine così in questo 3d :-D


Spero ci sia tanto di bello da scrivere... grazie


----------



## net (21 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Da come la racconti, e non era affatto ingarbugliata, mi sembri sia lucida che nella bolla. Mi sembra un ottimo atteggiamento, maturo e consapevole.
> Comunque, credo che la gelosia di Francesco non si esaurirà in poche battute, immagino dovrete lavorarci sopra. E anche sulla tua preoccupazione del fatto che lui attira le donne come miele.
> 
> Nel tuo racconto, dici che sei sorpresa che Francesco sia passato da amico a amante con un semplice bacio, e mi è venuto in mente la prima volta che Marito mi ha baciata: erano già cinque anni che ci conoscevamo, quel tardo pomeriggio, in macchina, lui asciugava le mie lacrime (come aveva sempre fatto) e mi ha baciata e io ho capito tutto. Ancora adesso, quando mi bacia in quel modo, io capisco...
> ...


Si, Francesco è un pò geloso, ma qesta cosa mi piace da impazzire (sono un pò gelosa anche io...) fa delle facce impagabili! Mi fa morire. Ci siamo visti in studio per partire, lui non verrà. Quando sono arrivata mi ha detto che mentre sarò via, _se sono d' accordo _(notare la presa per i fondelli) vorrebbe andare a casa mia a gettarmi tutte le gonne e gli abiti provocanti e sostituirli con dei sacchi di juta. Con una faccia da prenderlo a schiaffi :mexican: ma mi fa morire dal ridere, a modo suo mi ha detto che oggi con il completo gonna sto bene. Gli ho detto che venerdì sera _se lui è d'accordo _possiamo andare a cena vestiti entrambi di juta. :sonar:  Per quanto concerne le altre donne, prenderò lezioni di karatè!!

Che bello Lola... esatto, dal bacio non ho potuto nè voluto più nascondere, ignorare, sottovalutare la cosa. Avevo già deciso in realtà... ma quel bacio mi ha dato uno scossone.

Più tardi ti scrivo mp per i prodotti, grazie mille cara. Buona giornata... Si parte!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Net*

Così, tanto per capire, leggendoti hai scritto in qualche post che francesco, ehm :carneval: ti ha domandato quando avrete il primo appuntamento. Ora leggendoti noto che venerdi avrete il primo appuntamento.

Io non capisco, ma che significa primo appuntamento? che vuol dire Francesco che vuole il primo appuntamento? 






















































































































































:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## net (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma Ultimo!!!*

Che vai a pensare!!ahahahha Francesco voleva sapere quando usciremo assieme di sera. In genere stiamo da me o da lui più raramente,ma la sera non esco spessissimo. Penso che alludesse a questo, non ad un appuntamento hot!Sono arrossita in macchina davanti a 3 uomini SALLO! Ti abbraccio,sono dal telefono pardon errori


----------



## net (21 Gennaio 2014)

*A pranzo...*

Scherzando tra loro, due colleghi hanno notato che Francesco fa le ore piccole. Io pensavo avessero capito e mi stessero prendendo in giro, ma uno di loro ha ipotizzato che stia rivedendo Anna (la sua ex). L'altro ha commentato che sabato sera, quando l'ha incontrata, le aveva detto (sempre casualmente) che noi oggi dovevamo andar via e che lui sarebbe stato solo con un altro collega in studio per un paio di giorni e lei aveva commentato qualcosa come "poverino tutto solo,magari passo a trovarlo" o simile. Volevo ficcarlo con la testa nel piatto. :unhappy: Ok,io sono gelosa ecc ecc ma voi? Come avreste reagito? Io mi sono alzata e sono andata a chiamare J. Poi ho chiamato Francesco come se nulla fosse accaduto, naturalmente. Solo a sentire la sua voce mi è passata la gelosia ed ho immaginato lei tutta in tiro che andava a trovarlo e Francesco che non la guardava nemmeno. Ma continuo a voler ammazzare il mio collega che le ha dato l' informazione.


----------



## mic (21 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Scherzando tra loro, due colleghi hanno notato che Francesco fa le ore piccole. Io pensavo avessero capito e mi stessero prendendo in giro, ma uno di loro ha ipotizzato che stia rivedendo Anna (la sua ex). L'altro ha commentato che sabato sera, quando l'ha incontrata, le aveva detto (sempre casualmente) che noi oggi dovevamo andar via e che lui sarebbe stato solo con un altro collega in studio per un paio di giorni e lei aveva commentato qualcosa come "poverino tutto solo,magari passo a trovarlo" o simile. Volevo ficcarlo con la testa nel piatto. :unhappy: Ok,io sono gelosa ecc ecc ma voi? Come avreste reagito? Io mi sono alzata e sono andata a chiamare J. Poi ho chiamato Francesco come se nulla fosse accaduto, naturalmente. Solo a sentire la sua voce mi è passata la gelosia ed ho immaginato lei tutta in tiro che andava a trovarlo e Francesco che non la guardava nemmeno. Ma continuo a voler ammazzare il mio collega che le ha dato l' informazione.


Secondo me siete più solidi di quello che pensi....non ti agitare per nulla.


----------



## net (21 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Secondo me siete più solidi di quello che pensi....non ti agitare per nulla.


:sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Scherzando tra loro, due colleghi hanno notato che Francesco fa le ore piccole. Io pensavo avessero capito e mi stessero prendendo in giro, ma uno di loro ha ipotizzato che stia rivedendo Anna (la sua ex). L'altro ha commentato che sabato sera, quando l'ha incontrata, le aveva detto (sempre casualmente) che noi oggi dovevamo andar via e che lui sarebbe stato solo con un altro collega in studio per un paio di giorni e lei aveva commentato qualcosa come "poverino tutto solo,magari passo a trovarlo" o simile. Volevo ficcarlo con la testa nel piatto. :unhappy: Ok,io sono gelosa ecc ecc ma voi? Come avreste reagito? Io mi sono alzata e sono andata a chiamare J. Poi ho chiamato Francesco come se nulla fosse accaduto, naturalmente. Solo a sentire la sua voce mi è passata la gelosia ed ho immaginato lei tutta in tiro che andava a trovarlo e Francesco che non la guardava nemmeno. Ma continuo a voler ammazzare il mio collega che le ha dato l' informazione.


Non ti far prendere dalle paturnie ...e poi basta che a bruciapelo gli chiedi casualmente :" ah poi Anna ti è venuta a trovare in studio ?!?!"


----------



## net (21 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ti far prendere dalle paturnie ...e poi basta che a bruciapelo gli chiedi casualmente :" ah poi Anna ti è venuta a trovare in studio ?!?!"


Beh sicuro se è passata ed io gli chiedo  crederà per sempre che gli ho messo le microspie sotto la scrivania:sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Altra notte insonne... dormito forse due ore..:blank:


Mi sa che anche venerdì dormirai poco.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Beh sicuro se è passata ed io gli chiedo  crederà per sempre che gli ho messo le microspie sotto la scrivania:sonar:


Perché gli dici che i colleghi han spifferato :mrgreen:


----------



## net (21 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché gli dici che i colleghi han spifferato :mrgreen:


Giammai! Gli lascio credere alle microspie :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sa che anche venerdì dormirai poco.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2014)

*Net*

Ritieniti sculacciata! Non esiste entrare nel forum e non leggerti. :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

Oggi che giorno è? :carneval: scusa...


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> . Mi ha chiesto di dargli il telefono, l'ha guardato un pò, non so cosa ci ha fatto. Penso che abbia controllato le mie chiamate ed sms.





net ha detto:


> Non ha controllato messaggi e chiamate. Si è inviato il numero di LUI via sms, l'ha chiamato e si sono visti per un caffè. Gli ha detto che non è più il caso di farsi sentire, che deve smetterla e che lui (Francesco) si assicurerà che mi abbia lasciata in pace. Poi è passato a spiegarmi che era stato ad osservarmi durante la chiamata per capire se provo ancora qualcosa per LUI o no. Gli ho detto che non mi importa nulla di LUI.  Ha detto che si vede :sonar: faccio capriole


Net, premetto che sono felicissima per te e ti auguro tutta la felicità di questo mondo. Ho letto tutto fino a questi due passaggi con gli occhi a cuoricino, poi mi sono sentita come se un Tir mi avesse investita in pieno. 

Ma evidentemente è un mio problema, con me atteggiamenti simili hanno l'effetto contrario rispetto a quello che hanno avuto con te. per quanto mi riguarda se avessi iniziato una relazione con un uomo (a prescindere dall'amicizia parliamo di una relazione di 2 giorni) e lui avesse fatto una cosa simile sarebbe tornato immediatamente da dove era venuto, soprattutto perchè TU davanti a LUI avevi già chiarito che non volevi essere più cercata. che vuol dire che non si fida di te? che deve chiarire lui le cose al posto tuo? hai bisogno di un uomo che faccia alle tue spalle queste cose? 

Net io ho vissuto per anni con un uomo geloso, un uomo (per me insicuro) che vedeva negli altri uomini tutti possibili rivali/avversari: stai attenta perchè se non lo freni potrebbe andare sempre peggio.

una volta mi ricordo che eravamo al campo di addestramento col nostro cane, lui era convinto che l'educatore ci provasse con me (per me solo nella sua mente.. ma so dettagli) e un giorno mi fece una scenata epica solo perchè avevo chiesto a sto tipo dove stava il bagno e lui mi aveva accompagnata per farmi vedere dov'era. Ora la mia domanda era: ma davvero pensi che io mi sia trombata uno nel bagno del campo di addestramento in 2 nano secondi? è chi era? inseminator? vabbè per fartela breve in macchina continuiamo a discutere con lui che aveva tutte le intenzioni di tornare indietro e dirglene 4. io ho accostato la macchina sulla Pontina, l'ho fatto scendere e gli ho detto che prima di rientrare a casa era bene che si calmasse se voleva trovarmi ancora li e che o si fidava di me oppure era bene chiarire subito la cosa in modo definitivo. sono partita e l'ho mollato li. è tornato a casa in autobus (e considera che abitavamo dall'altra parte di Roma rispetto a dove l'ho lasciato) e mi ha pure chiesto scusa.


----------



## mic (22 Gennaio 2014)

*Per fortuna*



Simy ha detto:


> Net, premetto che sono felicissima per te e ti auguro tutta la felicità di questo mondo. Ho letto tutto fino a questi due passaggi con gli occhi a cuoricino, poi mi sono sentita come se un Tir mi avesse investita in pieno.
> 
> Ma evidentemente è un mio problema, con me atteggiamenti simili hanno l'effetto contrario rispetto a quello che hanno avuto con te. per quanto mi riguarda se avessi iniziato una relazione con un uomo (a prescindere dall'amicizia parliamo di una relazione di 2 giorni) e lui avesse fatto una cosa simile sarebbe tornato immediatamente da dove era venuto, soprattutto perchè TU davanti a LUI avevi già chiarito che non volevi essere più cercata. che vuol dire che non si fida di te? che deve chiarire lui le cose al posto tuo? hai bisogno di un uomo che faccia alle tue spalle queste cose?
> 
> ...


Net non è te e la sua storia non è la tua...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Net non è te e la sua storia non è la tua...



me lo spieghi per favore il per fortuna non è te?


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Net non è te e la sua storia non è la tua...




e quindi? che vorresti dire? non è polemica ma non ho capito davvero


----------



## mic (22 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> me lo spieghi per favore il per fortuna non è te?


Per il tono che è stato dato all'intervento. Negativo per una diversa esperienza. Mentre, per ora, non lo è.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Per il tono che è stato dato all'intervento. Negativo per una diversa esperienza. Mentre, per ora, non lo è.


in che senso negativo?
Semplicemente ha detto come si sarebbe comportata lei. L'esperienza mi sembra simile. Una forma di gelosia.


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Per il tono che è stato dato all'intervento. Negativo per una diversa esperienza. Mentre, per ora, non lo è.


quindi non lo posso dire perchè a te da fastidio? 
mi pare pure di aver premesso che è il mio modo di vedere le cose


----------



## mic (22 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> in che senso negativo?
> Semplicemente ha detto come si sarebbe comportata lei. L'esperienza mi sembra simile. Una forma di gelosia.


Non lo è. Non è gelosia, ma tutela della persona, non della proprietà. Poi, non credo che Net abbia bisogno di input sulla gestione della gelosia altrui...


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Non lo è. Non è gelosia, ma tutela della persona, non della proprietà. Poi, non credo che Net abbia bisogno di input sulla gestione della gelosia altrui...


io la vedo in modo diverso, per me è una forma di gelosia/possesso
e non ho mica detto a Net che deve fare quello che dico io


----------



## mic (22 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi non lo posso dire perchè a te da fastidio?
> mi pare pure di aver premesso che è il mio modo di vedere le cose


Naturalmente lo puoi dire, e credo lo stesso valga per me...no?


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Scherzando tra loro, due colleghi hanno notato che Francesco fa le ore piccole. Io pensavo avessero capito e mi stessero prendendo in giro, ma uno di loro ha ipotizzato che stia rivedendo Anna (la sua ex). L'altro ha commentato che sabato sera, quando l'ha incontrata, le aveva detto (sempre casualmente) che noi oggi dovevamo andar via e che lui sarebbe stato solo con un altro collega in studio per un paio di giorni e lei aveva commentato qualcosa come "poverino tutto solo,magari passo a trovarlo" o simile. Volevo ficcarlo con la testa nel piatto. :unhappy: Ok,io sono gelosa ecc ecc ma voi? Come avreste reagito? Io mi sono alzata e sono andata a chiamare J. Poi ho chiamato Francesco come se nulla fosse accaduto, naturalmente. Solo a sentire la sua voce mi è passata la gelosia ed ho immaginato lei tutta in tiro che andava a trovarlo e Francesco che non la guardava nemmeno. Ma continuo a voler ammazzare il mio collega che le ha dato l' informazione.


mi pare che l'indicatore del livello di gelosia si stia pericolosamente alzando da tutte e 2 le parti


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Non lo è. Non è gelosia, ma tutela della persona, non della proprietà. Poi, non credo che Net abbia bisogno di input sulla gestione della gelosia altrui...



A parte che non vedo la tutela. Non era ne minacciata ne stolkerizzata.
Se ho bisogno di aiuto perchè non ce la faccio da sola la prima persona a cui chiedo è sicuramente il mio compagno
Io non so di cosa ha bisogno Net. 
Al suo posto credo che mi farebbe piacere avere tutti i pareri positivi e negativi.
E più volte è stato ribadito da tutti che siamo tutte molto felici per lei, io mi sono anche commossa leggendola.


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Naturalmente lo puoi dire, e credo lo stesso valga per me...no?


ho letto una leggera polemica nel tuo modo di dirlo, ma tant'è


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi pare che l'indicatore del livello di gelosia si stia pericolosamente alzando da tutte e 2 le parti



fortuna che non sono l'unica a vederlo


----------



## mic (22 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ho letto una leggera polemica nel tuo modo di dirlo, ma tant'è


A prescindere dai rossi, non volendo essere polemico lo sono stato. Ma è irrilevante a mio avviso. Un po' di gelosia da entrambe le parti ci può anche stare. Ma ciò che conta neutralmente è ciò che ha provato Net quando Francesco ha agito come ha agito.


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> A prescindere dai rossi, non volendo essere polemico lo sono stato. Ma è irrilevante a mio avviso. Un po' di gelosia da entrambe le parti ci può anche stare. Ma ciò che conta neutralmente è ciò che ha provato Net quando Francesco ha agito come ha agito.


il rosso non è il mio (solo per chiarire) 

io, personalmente, non ci vedo un po di gelosia ma una mancanza di rispetto soprattutto perchè hai agito alle mie spalle. tu puoi anche voler guardare il tipo nelle palle degli occhi... ma a me lo devi dire, non lo fai alle mie spalle. 

poi come ho già premesso sono felicissima per Net


----------



## net (22 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Net, premetto che sono felicissima per te e ti auguro tutta la felicità di questo mondo. Ho letto tutto fino a questi due passaggi con gli occhi a cuoricino, poi mi sono sentita come se un Tir mi avesse investita in pieno.
> 
> Ma evidentemente è un mio problema, con me atteggiamenti simili hanno l'effetto contrario rispetto a quello che hanno avuto con te. per quanto mi riguarda se avessi iniziato una relazione con un uomo (a prescindere dall'amicizia parliamo di una relazione di 2 giorni) e lui avesse fatto una cosa simile sarebbe tornato immediatamente da dove era venuto, soprattutto perchè TU davanti a LUI avevi già chiarito che non volevi essere più cercata. che vuol dire che non si fida di te? che deve chiarire lui le cose al posto tuo? hai bisogno di un uomo che faccia alle tue spalle queste cose?
> 
> ...



Simy mi piaci da morire! Diciamo che ho capito appieno ciò che Francesco intendeva, e non era dubitare di me ( ma sono quasi una suora!!! Come si fa a dubitare di me?? ) ma ripulirsi la testa da ciò che ha visto quando stavo con LUI ( ero una fontana, ripetevo che ne ero innamorata ecc... una tragedia greca vissuta appieno perchè J era fuori coi nonni. Giorni di delirio ) e che voleva farmi sentire "protetta". Se avessi avuto qualche dubbio gliel' avrei fatta pagare cara... sono sempre dolce e quasi fragile, ma quando mi scappa la pazienza... Francesco lo sa! Però giustamente gli ho fatto notare che se, all' infuori di questa situazione "particolare", se ne esce con cose strane sono guai. Mi sembra che abbia capito, lo spero per lui. Non c'è cattivo più cattivo di un buono che diventa cattivo!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Simy mi piaci da morire! Diciamo che ho capito appieno ciò che Francesco intendeva, e non era dubitare di me ( ma sono quasi una suora!!! Come si fa a dubitare di me?? ) ma ripulirsi la testa da ciò che ha visto quando stavo con LUI ( ero una fontana, ripetevo che ne ero innamorata ecc... una tragedia greca vissuta appieno perchè J era fuori coi nonni. Giorni di delirio ) e che voleva farmi sentire "protetta". Se avessi avuto qualche dubbio gliel' avrei fatta pagare cara... sono sempre dolce e quasi fragile, ma quando mi scappa la pazienza... Francesco lo sa! Però giustamente gli ho fatto notare che se, all' infuori di questa situazione "particolare", se ne esce con cose strane sono guai. Mi sembra che abbia capito, lo spero per lui. Non c'è cattivo più cattivo di un buono che diventa cattivo!!:mrgreen:


almeno tu hai capito cosa ti volevo dire :mrgreen:

in bocca al lupo tesoro! anche tu mi piaci da morire. e ti meriti ogni bene.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> A prescindere dai rossi, non volendo essere polemico lo sono stato. Ma è irrilevante a mio avviso. Un po' di gelosia da entrambe le parti ci può anche stare.* Ma ciò che conta neutralmente è ciò che ha provato Net quando Francesco ha agito come ha agito*.


Sul grassetto concordo assolutamente
Sul rosso: se questa per te è un po' di gelosia, posso chiederti cos'è la gelosia eccessiva per te?


P.S. il rosso non è mio


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> A prescindere dai rossi, non volendo essere polemico lo sono stato. Ma è irrilevante a mio avviso. Un po' di gelosia da entrambe le parti ci può anche stare. Ma ciò che conta neutralmente è ciò che ha provato Net quando Francesco ha agito come ha agito.


Francesco ha voluto segnare il territorio.  il che avrebbe avuto un senso se la loro relazione fosse consolidata dal tempo e dalla convivenza.

Che a Net possa aver fatto piacere perchè in questa fase vede tutto rosa e perchè probabilmente a lei piace l'uomo che la fa sentire sua, mi sta bene come ragionamento.

Ma se un uomo che dopo 3 baci già si comporta da padrone della sua donna e, anche se solo scherzosamente, comincia a dirle di non vestire troppo provocante....e dubito che Net vada in ufficio vestita da cubista.....a me fa sentire puzza di bruciato.

Sarebbe bene che Net mettesse in chiaro con Francesco che certi limiti è meglio non siano superati fin da subito,prima che la cosa sfugga di mano

PS: letto ora il post 201 di Net.    meglio così.   però tieni monitorata la situazione,cara ragazza


----------



## net (22 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ritieniti sculacciata! Non esiste entrare nel forum e non leggerti. :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Oggi che giorno è? :carneval: scusa...


Perdono, signor Ultimo!! Aggiornamento: stanotte grazie a rimedi naturali (Grazie Lolapal!) sono riuscita a riposare. Nel frattempo il mio cellulare è sommerso di sms romantici e sono di corsa perchè se riesco stasera torno a casa dalla mia piccolina. Domani ho giornata libera per stare con lei e per sistemarmi per venerdì ( fremo per l'appuntamento... proprio come la famosa vergine vittoriana... oddio che emozione! ) Net versione scolaretta... e domani devo andare anche dallo psico per gestire la situazione con Julia.
Non mi stanco mai di dirlo... sono felice. E un pò svampita.


----------



## net (22 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi pare che l'indicatore del livello di gelosia si stia pericolosamente alzando da tutte e 2 le parti


Si. Io ringhio dentro e sorrido fuori. Ma poi tutto passa. Gelosie passeggere. E soprattutto non dico nulla a lui, sennò mi prende per... pazza!...


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Gennaio 2014)

Francesco non è un tizio incontrato, piaciuto, con cui si frequentano da poco.
E' il suo più caro amico da un sacco di tempo.
La conosce come nessuna frequentazione appena iniziata potrebbe.
Sono "insieme" da due giorni, ma sono insieme da tanto tempo.
La loro relazione dovrà sistemarsi, adattarsi, li farà sorridere vedersi come innamorati dopo essere stati amici tanto tempo, sì, ma le loro abitudini, la loro frequentazione, in un certo senso è già radicata. Non è un nuovo morosetto.
Francesco è già più che a metà strada per essere compagno.

E, come ha detto net, Francesco l'ha vista piegarsi a causa dello sposato. 

Anche io ho avuto a che fare con gelosi, sono paranoica con le mie cose -mai darei il mio cell in mano altrui- e di gente che cerca di prendere il controllo della mia vita ne ho fin sopra i capelli.

Ma net l'ha spiegato. Perfettamente. Non era gelosia. Era un prendersi cura di lei. Finalmente. Finalmente da parte sua. Una cosa che lui avrebbe voluto fare da chissà quanto tempo. Tirare due pagnotte allo sposato. Prendersi cura di lei. Proteggerla. Mettersi davanti a lei e schivarle almeno un pò di male.

.. mi ricordo una volta... un tizio a lavoro mi forza a baciarlo... io ci rimango così male che scappo e basta... lo racconto a un amico che mi vuole bene, l'ho letteralmente visto "gonfiarsi" "non ti preoccupare ci penso io! ti difendo io!" e io ridevo perchè era lontano non so quante centinaia di chilometri... ma non era certo gelosia...

Sinceramente, l'ho visto molto "maschio", sto Francesco. In senso buono. Così come l'ha percepito net.
Ohi, teniamo conto anche che net ha dato il cellulare senza chiedere spiegazioni, in un gesto di fiducia piena. Fiducia che Francesco ha colto, ed ha proseguito con le sue azioni. Se net avesse chiesto "sì, ma perchè? che vuoi fare?" Francesco avrebbe risposto, tranquillamente.
net ha accettato implicitamente che Francesco volesse fare qualcosa, e non ha chiesto spiegazioni.

Secondo me il "problema" gelosia non sussiste.
Si sono appena scoperti, è normale che "marchino il territorio" scherzosamente entrambi.

Quello che mi estasia è che lui "rispetti i suoi tempi". Voglio dire, fossi in lui starei con gli occhi di fuori dal desiderio di finire sotto le lenzuola, eppure è lì tutto rispettosino (ecco da un altro punto di vista è questo che non mi piace  su net scherzo, ma direi che venerdì è una buona data  )


----------



## net (22 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Francesco ha voluto segnare il territorio.  il che avrebbe avuto un senso se la loro relazione fosse consolidata dal tempo e dalla convivenza.
> 
> Che a Net possa aver fatto piacere perchè in questa fase vede tutto rosa e perchè probabilmente a lei piace l'uomo che la fa sentire sua, mi sta bene come ragionamento.
> 
> ...


Però una cosa non dobbiamo dimenticarla: siamo stati amici a lungo, e quindi spesso si scherza. Anche "prima" quando mi vedeva in tiro in ufficio mi diceva cose tipo "e che ci vogliamo riempire l'ufficio di gente?" e cose simili. Pure io lo prendo in giro. Spesso scherziamo, ed un pò siamo pure gelosi. Ma finora non ho visto pericolo. Ho superato situazioni "particolari", quindi la forza d' animo non mi manca, nè ho paura di sporcare un quadretto rosa se lui fa lo stupido. Io sono onesta, sincera. E mi piace anche esserlo, non rinuncerei al mio modo di essere per nessuno. Lui non ha motivo di dubitare di me. Se avrà gelosie o paure, potrà parlarmene apertamente. Se avessi paure e gelosie ( non come la cosa di Anna, su, io ci scherzo e mi passa! ) gliene parlerei tranquillamente, per essere rassicurata o per fargli notare magari degli atteggiamenti che possono darmi fastidio. Questo modo di gestire le cose mi piace. E' limpido e predispone alla complicità. Detto questo, sono molto tollerante ed a volte faccio la tonta e lascio che lui si esprima liberamente in tutto, fino a che non inizio a pensare che si dubiti di me. Allora lì sono guai seri. Ma seri seri. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Francesco non è un tizio incontrato, piaciuto, con cui si frequentano da poco.
> E' il suo più caro amico da un sacco di tempo.
> La conosce come nessuna frequentazione appena iniziata potrebbe.
> Sono "insieme" da due giorni, ma sono insieme da tanto tempo.
> ...



Quasi quasi comincio ad adorare anche te ...

Ora forse dirò qualcosa di sbagliato, e lo so! ma nel contesto potete anche perdonarmi no? D'altronde sono un masculo e contrariamente a quanto ho letto qua dentro, l'ormone maschile penso sia più forte di quello femminile ( spero che sia il contrario eh! così se rinasco so come comportarmi..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ) quindi Net! sveglia eh!! svegliaaa! o telefono a francesco e gli dico di... posso scrivere cosa gli dico? :carneval:


----------



## net (22 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Francesco non è un tizio incontrato, piaciuto, con cui si frequentano da poco.
> E' il suo più caro amico da un sacco di tempo.
> La conosce come nessuna frequentazione appena iniziata potrebbe.
> Sono "insieme" da due giorni, ma sono insieme da tanto tempo.
> ...


Ho risposto prima di leggerti. Esatto! Hai colto perfettamente. Per le lenzuola... lui sa che ho i miei tempi... e mi ha fatto già capire che aspettare gli costa, ma resiste... io i miei tempi li sto rivalutando molto, perchè... non so, non ne ho più bisogno. Ma lui ancora non lo sa


----------



## net (22 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quasi quasi comincio ad adorare anche te ...
> 
> Ora forse dirò qualcosa di sbagliato, e lo so! ma nel contesto potete anche perdonarmi no? D'altronde sono un masculo e contrariamente a quanto ho letto qua dentro, l'ormone maschile penso sia più forte di quello femminile ( spero che sia il contrario eh! così se rinasco so come comportarmi..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ) quindi Net! sveglia eh!! svegliaaa! o telefono a francesco e gli dico di... posso scrivere cosa gli dico? :carneval:


Ultimo! Sei senza vergogna!lasciatemi stare su, che tremo come una foglia al vento... ho gli ormoni a palla!!


----------



## net (22 Gennaio 2014)

Perdonatemi se ho bisogno di esternare che rischio di stracciargli i vestiti appena saremo soli. Mi serve un esorcista! apa:


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Perdonatemi se ho bisogno di esternare che rischio di stracciargli i vestiti appena saremo soli. Mi serve un esorcista! apa:



Pensi già a robette a tre? Zozzona...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ultimo! Sei senza vergogna!lasciatemi stare su, che tremo come una foglia al vento... ho gli ormoni a palla!!



:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## JON (22 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Però una cosa non dobbiamo dimenticarla: siamo stati amici a lungo, e quindi spesso si scherza. Anche "prima" quando mi vedeva in tiro in ufficio mi diceva cose tipo "e che ci vogliamo riempire l'ufficio di gente?" e cose simili. Pure io lo prendo in giro. Spesso scherziamo, ed un pò siamo pure gelosi. Ma finora non ho visto pericolo. Ho superato situazioni "particolari", quindi la forza d' animo non mi manca, nè ho paura di sporcare un quadretto rosa se lui fa lo stupido. Io sono onesta, sincera. E mi piace anche esserlo, non rinuncerei al mio modo di essere per nessuno. Lui non ha motivo di dubitare di me. Se avrà gelosie o paure, potrà parlarmene apertamente. Se avessi paure e gelosie ( non come la cosa di Anna, su, io ci scherzo e mi passa! ) gliene parlerei tranquillamente, per essere rassicurata o per fargli notare magari degli atteggiamenti che possono darmi fastidio. Questo modo di gestire le cose mi piace. E' limpido e predispone alla complicità. Detto questo, sono molto tollerante ed a volte faccio la tonta e lascio che lui si esprima liberamente in tutto, fino a che non inizio a pensare che si dubiti di me. Allora lì sono guai seri. Ma seri seri. :mrgreen:


Non ho seguito più, ma se è l'atto di controllare il telefono quello che ha sollevato i dubbi non vedo la cosa come "pericolosa". Però hai fatto bene a fargli capire che la cosa non ti è piaciuta, giustamente.

Deve capire che mentre lui ha agito in preda alla gelosia, quindi incontrollabilmante, tu, che eri nel giusto, hai rilevato quel comportamento come "alterato". Il che riporta il discorso sempre li, cioè la persona, in questo momento della tua vita e nella tua situazione in particolare, di cui hai realmente bisogno.

Lui mi pare più che adeguato. Questa è la fase degli aggiustamenti, se qualcosa stona fallo notare, se persevera allora è il caso che ti allarmi seriamente.


----------



## JON (22 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> *Perdonatemi se ho bisogno di esternare che rischio di stracciargli i vestiti appena saremo soli*. Mi serve un esorcista! apa:


Che poi resta ancora in sospeso la parte carnale. Infatti è ancora troppo presto per definire qualsiasi cosa.

Oh, net, c'è la facciamo per questo fine settimana a concludere?


----------



## disincantata (22 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Perdonatemi se ho bisogno di esternare che rischio di stracciargli i vestiti appena saremo soli. Mi serve un esorcista! apa:


Piu' che un esorcista una pillola.

Divertiti cara e smetti di pensare.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Piu' che un esorcista una pillola.
> *
> Divertiti cara e smetti di pensare.



:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Basta però, la stiamo prendendo in giro e non si fa... m'hai fatto morire disincantata.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Francesco non è un tizio incontrato, piaciuto, con cui si frequentano da poco.
> E' il suo più caro amico da un sacco di tempo.
> La conosce come nessuna frequentazione appena iniziata potrebbe.
> Sono "insieme" da due giorni, ma sono insieme da tanto tempo.
> ...



Nau che Francesco sia una gran bella persona per come lo stiamo leggendo non è messo in dubbio da nessuno
Ognuno vive l'essere maschio del proprio uomo a modo suo. E mi sembra che Net sia serena, quindi perfetto
Un conto è dire io gli spaccherei la faccia (come ha fatto il tuo amico) un conto è agire senza avermi consultata.
Se il tuo amico fosse andato ad affrontarlo ti sarebbe stato bene?

Sul grassetto: in che senso ti entusiasma? Se non è un uomo innamorato che sa aspettare i tuoi tempi chi lo deve fare?
Qui non parliamo di una relazione di sesso con uno sconosciuto

Comuqnue forse è meglio chiuderla, perchè davvero l'ultima cosa che voglio è spegnere l'entusiasmo di Net. Anche se credo che sia una missione impossibile


----------



## net (22 Gennaio 2014)

Oh ragazzi sfottete poco eh!!!  Qui non si batte chiodo da tempo, sono tutta in subbuglio. E la pillola c'è già  ho agito per tempo, avevo intenzione di dichiararmi da un pò.  che sfacciata.


----------



## net (22 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pensi già a robette a tre? Zozzona...


ahahaahah ma Nauuuu!!!....se l'esorcista è carino


----------



## net (22 Gennaio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Che poi resta ancora in sospeso la parte carnale. Infatti è ancora troppo presto per definire qualsiasi cosa.
> 
> Oh, net, c'è la facciamo per questo fine settimana a concludere?


per la miseria mi fate venire l'ansia da prestazione...:blank:


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Perdonatemi se ho bisogno di esternare che rischio di stracciargli i vestiti appena saremo soli. Mi serve un esorcista! apa:


Se NON gli strappi i vestiti di dosso appena siete da soli, ti si gonfia come una zampogna  

Battute a parte,ti auguro ogni bene bimba,ma ora che hai trovato il principe azzurro non ci lasciare eh....


----------



## net (22 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Se NON gli strappi i vestiti di dosso appena siete da soli, ti si gonfia come una zampogna
> 
> Battute a parte,ti auguro ogni bene bimba,ma ora che hai trovato il principe azzurro non ci lasciare eh....


speriamo che vada tutto bene  nono, ma chi vi lascia?? Io qua sto! Mi deve cacciare Ultimo a pedate ( ma è un cucciolone, non lo farebbe mai!! )


----------



## mic (22 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Francesco non è un tizio incontrato, piaciuto, con cui si frequentano da poco.
> E' il suo più caro amico da un sacco di tempo.
> La conosce come nessuna frequentazione appena iniziata potrebbe.
> Sono "insieme" da due giorni, ma sono insieme da tanto tempo.
> ...


Centrato in pieno, Nausicaa.


----------



## net (22 Gennaio 2014)

Finito quasi tutto in anticipo! E tra un' oretta si parte per riabbracciare la mia bambina, sperando di fare a tempo per vederla sveglia


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Perdonatemi se ho bisogno di esternare che rischio di stracciargli i vestiti appena saremo soli. Mi serve un esorcista! apa:


Ah perché non intendi stracciarglieli ?:mrgreeneccato ... Io lo farei


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Se NON gli strappi i vestiti di dosso appena siete da soli, ti si gonfia come una zampogna
> 
> Battute a parte,ti auguro ogni bene bimba,ma ora che hai trovato il principe azzurro non ci lasciare eh....


Una zampogna ?!?!?! :rotfloverino ...net stracciagli le vesti per carità .... Bimba mi piace


----------



## Gian (23 Gennaio 2014)

beh finalmente una storia carina  in questa valle di lacrime....:unhappy:
mi pare che questo Francesco abbia tutti crismi per diventare un buon partner
anche se l'uomo ideale ovviamente non esiste.
E' anche lui una persona con alcuni limiti, vedi la reazione alla faccenda-Lui
anche se la vedo dettata da un'ottica difensiva: l'uomo che vuole bene
alla persona del cuore e che la sta difendendo da una insidia, perchè Lui
può veramente fare del male a Net (e forse ne ha già fatto).
Facci sapere come si comporta con J e se le vuole bene, questo
mi sembra abbastanza importante; se ha parole affettuose nei suoi confronti
e se gli piacciono i bambini.
Il resto arriverà anche se tutto è molto prematuro. 
beati voi che siete giovani!


----------



## net (23 Gennaio 2014)

E' molto dolce con Julia, e lei lo adora. Francesco ha sempre passato  molto tempo con noi, al di là delle serate di lavoro da me, ed anche  quando ha avuto altre storie ( o io ho avuto altre storie ) non si è mai  allontanato molto da Julia. Magari  passava dopo l' ufficio per salutarla e guardare un cartone, oppure  quando Julia faceva l'orario ridotto e tornavo a casa per pranzo lui  restava spesso con noi, andava a prenderla all' asilo mentre io mi  avviavo a cucinare. Ma soprattutto... e questo è stato un momento in cui  ho fatto forza su me stessa per non mandare l'amicizia all' aria e  dirgli che volevo di più... quando ho trovato lavoro giù ed ho deciso di  trasferirmi Francesco è venuto fin su col camioncino del fratello, mi  ha aiutata con gli scatoloni ecc e poi a spacchettare tutto giù. Tra le  tante cose che avevo dovuto lasciare nella vecchia casa di su c'era la  sedia a dondolo su cui dondolavo Julia la sera, ci piaceva da matte. L'  avevo comprata da un rigattiere... bellissima. Ero dispiaciuta di averla  lasciata, ma nel furgoncino non entrava più nulla e avevo dovuto  rinunciare a molte altre cose. Francesco il w.e. dopo si è rifatto il  tragitto per andare a riprenderla, senza dirmi nulla. Per lei, per  Julia. E una sera in cui Julia stava male lui era a casa con noi a  lavorare al pc, perchè io mi ero dovuta assentare dal lavoro. Julia  voleva stare sempre in braccio, io la notte non avevo chiuso occhio, ero  distrutta ed avevo bisogno di fare almeno una doccia, e Francesco si è  messo su quella sedia e l'ha cullata per farla addormentare mentre io mi  davo una sciacquata. Se ci ripenso oggi... Credo che sia veramente una  figura fondamentale nella vita di mia figlia. Certo, il nonno è il  nonno. Ma Francesco è giovane e forte, è sportivo, è una figura molto  vicina a quella dei "papà" delle altre, per Julia. Anche se sa che non è  suo padre, ovvio. Oggi non l' ho mandata all' asilo, siamo state  separate 2 giorni... Abbiamo fatto tutto ciò che ci andava ed abbiamo  anche comprato un vestito per domani sera. Più tardi Julia va col nonno e  i cuginetti a fare una piccola gita fuoriporta, io ho lo psicologo.  Incrocio le dita. E poi ho intenzione di  " incontrare " Marco ( il padre ), che lo voglia oppure no. Incontrare  vuol dire che dovrò escogitare qualcosa per beccarlo.


----------



## perplesso (23 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> E' molto dolce con Julia, e lei lo adora. Francesco ha sempre passato  molto tempo con noi, al di là delle serate di lavoro da me, ed anche  quando ha avuto altre storie ( o io ho avuto altre storie ) non si è mai  allontanato molto da Julia. Magari  passava dopo l' ufficio per salutarla e guardare un cartone, oppure  quando Julia faceva l'orario ridotto e tornavo a casa per pranzo lui  restava spesso con noi, andava a prenderla all' asilo mentre io mi  avviavo a cucinare. Ma soprattutto... e questo è stato un momento in cui  ho fatto forza su me stessa per non mandare l'amicizia all' aria e  dirgli che volevo di più... quando ho trovato lavoro giù ed ho deciso di  trasferirmi Francesco è venuto fin su col camioncino del fratello, mi  ha aiutata con gli scatoloni ecc e poi a spacchettare tutto giù. Tra le  tante cose che avevo dovuto lasciare nella vecchia casa di su c'era la  sedia a dondolo su cui dondolavo Julia la sera, ci piaceva da matte. L'  avevo comprata da un rigattiere... bellissima. Ero dispiaciuta di averla  lasciata, ma nel furgoncino non entrava più nulla e avevo dovuto  rinunciare a molte altre cose. Francesco il w.e. dopo si è rifatto il  tragitto per andare a riprenderla, senza dirmi nulla. Per lei, per  Julia. E una sera in cui Julia stava male lui era a casa con noi a  lavorare al pc, perchè io mi ero dovuta assentare dal lavoro. Julia  voleva stare sempre in braccio, io la notte non avevo chiuso occhio, ero  distrutta ed avevo bisogno di fare almeno una doccia, e Francesco si è  messo su quella sedia e l'ha cullata per farla addormentare mentre io mi  davo una sciacquata. Se ci ripenso oggi... Credo che sia veramente una  figura fondamentale nella vita di mia figlia. Certo, il nonno è il  nonno. Ma Francesco è giovane e forte, è sportivo, è una figura molto  vicina a quella dei "papà" delle altre, per Julia. Anche se sa che non è  suo padre, ovvio. Oggi non l' ho mandata all' asilo, siamo state  separate 2 giorni... Abbiamo fatto tutto ciò che ci andava ed abbiamo  anche comprato un vestito per domani sera. Più tardi Julia va col nonno e  i cuginetti a fare una piccola gita fuoriporta, io ho lo psicologo.  Incrocio le dita. E poi ho intenzione di  " incontrare " Marco ( il padre ), che lo voglia oppure no. Incontrare  vuol dire che dovrò escogitare qualcosa per beccarlo.


Insomma è da mo che Francesco è il padre reale di tua figlia.   l'utilità invece di costringere il padre biologico a riconoscere di esserlo,a parte la questione sanitaria....in cosa dovrebbe consistere?


----------



## net (23 Gennaio 2014)

No perplesso, non voglio che Marco la riconosca. Ma penso che dovremmo stabilire se e come dirle chi è il padre o comunque voglio metterlo al corrente della versione che darò a mia figlia. Conta che la nostra cittå non è così grande da non incontrarsi abbastanza di frequente, e non voglio che siano altre persone a dirle chi è il padre naturale.


----------



## perplesso (23 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> No perplesso, non voglio che Marco la riconosca. Ma penso che dovremmo stabilire se e come dirle chi è il padre o comunque voglio metterlo al corrente della versione che darò a mia figlia. Conta che la nostra cittå non è così grande da non incontrarsi abbastanza di frequente, e non voglio che siano altre persone a dirle chi è il padre naturale.


ok.     se proprio dovesse far l'anguilla,puoi sempre scrivergli una raccomandata A/R in cui gli esponi la versione dei fatti che racconterai a tua figlia quando sarà abbastanza grande per comprenderla.

giusto per avere una prova materiale che tu ci hai almeno provato,a trovare una soluzione civile.


----------



## net (23 Gennaio 2014)

Grazie per la dritta


----------



## net (23 Gennaio 2014)

Oggi con lo psicologo abbiamo parlato della spiegazione che ho dato a  Julia del fatto che il padre sia assente dalla sua vita. Lui sostiene  che quella spiegazione per il momento va bene, perchè scarica su me e  Marco ( il padre ) le colpe e non su lei. Mi ha detto che quando lei mi  chiederà altro potrò via via approfondire la questione fino a quando  sarà grande abbastanza da dirle l'esatta verità. Poi sono andata a casa  di Marco. Era un tentativo, ero sicura che non sarei riuscita a  parlargli. Ha risposto una donna, le ho detto il mio nome e che sono un'  amica di Marco. Lei mi ha chiesto se volevo salire. Le urla si  sentivano dalle scale, Marco non era contento che avessi osato andare da  lui. Ha aperto lei la porta e mi ha detto ( imbarazzatissima ) che  Marco non era in casa, e se doveva riferirgli qualcosa quando fosse  tornato. Le ho detto di riferirgli che la madre di sua figlia avrebbe  aspettato fuori dalla porta fino a che non fosse uscito e lei ha fatto  una faccia assurda, cioè Marco non racconta nemmeno di avere una bambina  che non ha mai voluto conoscere! La ragazza era diventata bianca come  un cencio, mi ha chiesto se era uno scherzo ed io le ho detto di non  preoccuparsi e che volevo solo parlare con Marco. Dopo un bel pò di  tempo ( ed altre grida ) il vigliacco  è uscito e mi ha aggredita  dicendo che lui non ha nessuna figlia e che devo smetterla di  disturbarlo con questa storia ( smetterla??? questa è la terza volta che  ne parliamo in tutto! ) io con la calma del buddha gli ho detto di non  preoccuparsi, che Julia è solo mia ma che purtroppo siamo nella stessa  città ed io sto cercando un modo per riparare mia figlia dal dolore di  venire a sapere da altri chi è il padre. Lui mi ha detto che non sono  problemi suoi ed a me è venuta una stanchezza infinita. Mi sono chiesta,  e gli ho chiesto, chi è diventato. Gli ho detto che non lo voglio nella  vita di Julia, non mi importa che lui non voglia esserci, ma che non  riconosco nulla in lui, della persona di cui mi ero innamorata e con cui  sono cresciuta. Gli ho chiesto cosa gli fosse successo. Giuro che gli  ho parlato con una calma rassegnata, ma lui ha avuto una reazione  assurda: si è messo a gridarmi in faccia che era tutta colpa mia, che  lui mi amava ma che io non avevo voluto abortire, che a quest' ora  saremmo stati felici e invece per un errore avevo mandato tutto a  puttane. Gli ho dato un ceffone epico e gli ho detto con un tono calmo  ma minaccioso che se parla ancora così di mia figlia lo mando all'  ospedale, e di ricordarsi sempre che l' unica cosa buona che abbia fatto  nella sua vita è stata Julia... gli ho detto che è un vigliacco e me ne  sono andata. Dopo la cena ed un cartone ho chiesto a J se voleva  dormire nel lettone con me. Ne ho approfittato per chiederle se voleva  dirmi o chiedermi qualcosa del suo papà. Lei mi ha detto che non le è  molto simpatico perchè è impossibile litigare sempre con me e perchè non  le telefona mai, nemmeno per il compleanno. Le ho detto che è una  persona simpatica ma molto sbadata, che dimentica sempre tutto. Ho  inventato una storia pechè mi credesse. Quando si è addormentata ho  preso il quaderno che avevo fatto quando ero incinta. Ci sono le foto di  Marco, le nostre foto insieme con riportate le date ed i luoghi in cui  erano state scattate, la prima ecografia, la lista delle canzoni che le  facevo ascoltare, e tante altre cose che avevo sistemato per lei, se un  giorno avesse voluto vedere il padre. Non immaginavo che ci saremmo  ritrovati qui entrambi e che avrebbe potuto vederlo da vicino, ma avevo  già capito che lui non avrebbe preso parte della sua vita. Posso  rassegnarmi alla mia sofferenza, ma a quella di mia figlia mai. Domando  scusa per lo sfogo. E' dura. Penso di meritare un bagno caldo.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Oggi con lo psicologo abbiamo parlato della spiegazione che ho dato a  Julia del fatto che il padre sia assente dalla sua vita. Lui sostiene  che quella spiegazione per il momento va bene, perchè scarica su me e  Marco ( il padre ) le colpe e non su lei. Mi ha detto che quando lei mi  chiederà altro potrò via via approfondire la questione fino a quando  sarà grande abbastanza da dirle l'esatta verità. Poi sono andata a casa  di Marco. Era un tentativo, ero sicura che non sarei riuscita a  parlargli. Ha risposto una donna, le ho detto il mio nome e che sono un'  amica di Marco. Lei mi ha chiesto se volevo salire. Le urla si  sentivano dalle scale, Marco non era contento che avessi osato andare da  lui. Ha aperto lei la porta e mi ha detto ( imbarazzatissima ) che  Marco non era in casa, e se doveva riferirgli qualcosa quando fosse  tornato. Le ho detto di riferirgli che la madre di sua figlia avrebbe  aspettato fuori dalla porta fino a che non fosse uscito e lei ha fatto  una faccia assurda, cioè Marco non racconta nemmeno di avere una bambina  che non ha mai voluto conoscere! La ragazza era diventata bianca come  un cencio, mi ha chiesto se era uno scherzo ed io le ho detto di non  preoccuparsi e che volevo solo parlare con Marco. Dopo un bel pò di  tempo ( ed altre grida ) il vigliacco  è uscito e mi ha aggredita  dicendo che lui non ha nessuna figlia e che devo smetterla di  disturbarlo con questa storia ( smetterla??? questa è la terza volta che  ne parliamo in tutto! ) io con la calma del buddha gli ho detto di non  preoccuparsi, che Julia è solo mia ma che purtroppo siamo nella stessa  città ed io sto cercando un modo per riparare mia figlia dal dolore di  venire a sapere da altri chi è il padre. Lui mi ha detto che non sono  problemi suoi ed a me è venuta una stanchezza infinita. Mi sono chiesta,  e gli ho chiesto, chi è diventato. Gli ho detto che non lo voglio nella  vita di Julia, non mi importa che lui non voglia esserci, ma che non  riconosco nulla in lui, della persona di cui mi ero innamorata e con cui  sono cresciuta. Gli ho chiesto cosa gli fosse successo. Giuro che gli  ho parlato con una calma rassegnata, ma lui ha avuto una reazione  assurda: si è messo a gridarmi in faccia che era tutta colpa mia, che  lui mi amava ma che io non avevo voluto abortire, che a quest' ora  saremmo stati felici e invece per un errore avevo mandato tutto a  puttane. Gli ho dato un ceffone epico e gli ho detto con un tono calmo  ma minaccioso che se parla ancora così di mia figlia lo mando all'  ospedale, e di ricordarsi sempre che l' unica cosa buona che abbia fatto  nella sua vita è stata Julia... gli ho detto che è un vigliacco e me ne  sono andata. Dopo la cena ed un cartone ho chiesto a J se voleva  dormire nel lettone con me. Ne ho approfittato per chiederle se voleva  dirmi o chiedermi qualcosa del suo papà. Lei mi ha detto che non le è  molto simpatico perchè è impossibile litigare sempre con me e perchè non  le telefona mai, nemmeno per il compleanno. Le ho detto che è una  persona simpatica ma molto sbadata, che dimentica sempre tutto. Ho  inventato una storia pechè mi credesse. Quando si è addormentata ho  preso il quaderno che avevo fatto quando ero incinta. Ci sono le foto di  Marco, le nostre foto insieme con riportate le date ed i luoghi in cui  erano state scattate, la prima ecografia, la lista delle canzoni che le  facevo ascoltare, e tante altre cose che avevo sistemato per lei, se un  giorno avesse voluto vedere il padre. Non immaginavo che ci saremmo  ritrovati qui entrambi e che avrebbe potuto vederlo da vicino, ma avevo  già capito che lui non avrebbe preso parte della sua vita. Posso  rassegnarmi alla mia sofferenza, ma a quella di mia figlia mai. Domando  scusa per lo sfogo. E' dura. Penso di meritare un bagno caldo.


Direi che ti meriti un grande abbraccio pieno di calore umano ...


----------



## net (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Direi che ti meriti un grande abbraccio pieno di calore umano ...


ricambio con commozione. grazie cara.


----------



## morfeo78 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Direi che ti meriti un grande abbraccio pieno di calore umano ...


Non mi unisco all'abbraccio, se no arriva francesco :carneval:

....pero te lo meriti  


Perche stuzzicare la curriosita sul padre e non aspettare che sia una domanda spontanea? (Non è una critica, solo una curiosita')


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Oggi con lo psicologo abbiamo parlato della spiegazione che ho dato a  Julia del fatto che il padre sia assente dalla sua vita. Lui sostiene  che quella spiegazione per il momento va bene, perchè scarica su me e  Marco ( il padre ) le colpe e non su lei. Mi ha detto che quando lei mi  chiederà altro potrò via via approfondire la questione fino a quando  sarà grande abbastanza da dirle l'esatta verità. Poi sono andata a casa  di Marco. Era un tentativo, ero sicura che non sarei riuscita a  parlargli. Ha risposto una donna, le ho detto il mio nome e che sono un'  amica di Marco. Lei mi ha chiesto se volevo salire. Le urla si  sentivano dalle scale, Marco non era contento che avessi osato andare da  lui. Ha aperto lei la porta e mi ha detto ( imbarazzatissima ) che  Marco non era in casa, e se doveva riferirgli qualcosa quando fosse  tornato. Le ho detto di riferirgli che la madre di sua figlia avrebbe  aspettato fuori dalla porta fino a che non fosse uscito e lei ha fatto  una faccia assurda, cioè Marco non racconta nemmeno di avere una bambina  che non ha mai voluto conoscere! La ragazza era diventata bianca come  un cencio, mi ha chiesto se era uno scherzo ed io le ho detto di non  preoccuparsi e che volevo solo parlare con Marco. Dopo un bel pò di  tempo ( ed altre grida ) il vigliacco  è uscito e mi ha aggredita  dicendo che lui non ha nessuna figlia e che devo smetterla di  disturbarlo con questa storia ( smetterla??? questa è la terza volta che  ne parliamo in tutto! ) io con la calma del buddha gli ho detto di non  preoccuparsi, che Julia è solo mia ma che purtroppo siamo nella stessa  città ed io sto cercando un modo per riparare mia figlia dal dolore di  venire a sapere da altri chi è il padre. Lui mi ha detto che non sono  problemi suoi ed a me è venuta una stanchezza infinita. Mi sono chiesta,  e gli ho chiesto, chi è diventato. Gli ho detto che non lo voglio nella  vita di Julia, non mi importa che lui non voglia esserci, ma che non  riconosco nulla in lui, della persona di cui mi ero innamorata e con cui  sono cresciuta. Gli ho chiesto cosa gli fosse successo. Giuro che gli  ho parlato con una calma rassegnata, ma lui ha avuto una reazione  assurda: si è messo a gridarmi in faccia che era tutta colpa mia, che  lui mi amava ma che io non avevo voluto abortire, che a quest' ora  saremmo stati felici e invece per un errore avevo mandato tutto a  puttane. Gli ho dato un ceffone epico e gli ho detto con un tono calmo  ma minaccioso che se parla ancora così di mia figlia lo mando all'  ospedale, e di ricordarsi sempre che l' unica cosa buona che abbia fatto  nella sua vita è stata Julia... gli ho detto che è un vigliacco e me ne  sono andata. Dopo la cena ed un cartone ho chiesto a J se voleva  dormire nel lettone con me. Ne ho approfittato per chiederle se voleva  dirmi o chiedermi qualcosa del suo papà. Lei mi ha detto che non le è  molto simpatico perchè è impossibile litigare sempre con me e perchè non  le telefona mai, nemmeno per il compleanno. Le ho detto che è una  persona simpatica ma molto sbadata, che dimentica sempre tutto. Ho  inventato una storia pechè mi credesse. Quando si è addormentata ho  preso il quaderno che avevo fatto quando ero incinta. Ci sono le foto di  Marco, le nostre foto insieme con riportate le date ed i luoghi in cui  erano state scattate, la prima ecografia, la lista delle canzoni che le  facevo ascoltare, e tante altre cose che avevo sistemato per lei, se un  giorno avesse voluto vedere il padre. Non immaginavo che ci saremmo  ritrovati qui entrambi e che avrebbe potuto vederlo da vicino, ma avevo  già capito che lui non avrebbe preso parte della sua vita. Posso  rassegnarmi alla mia sofferenza, ma a quella di mia figlia mai. Domando  scusa per lo sfogo. E' dura. Penso di meritare un bagno caldo.


Sei una donna davvero in gamba. Meriti il meglio. Hai incontrato davvero uno che impossibile definire un uomo. Un abbraccio


----------



## perplesso (23 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Oggi con lo psicologo abbiamo parlato della spiegazione che ho dato a  Julia del fatto che il padre sia assente dalla sua vita. Lui sostiene  che quella spiegazione per il momento va bene, perchè scarica su me e  Marco ( il padre ) le colpe e non su lei. Mi ha detto che quando lei mi  chiederà altro potrò via via approfondire la questione fino a quando  sarà grande abbastanza da dirle l'esatta verità. Poi sono andata a casa  di Marco. Era un tentativo, ero sicura che non sarei riuscita a  parlargli. Ha risposto una donna, le ho detto il mio nome e che sono un'  amica di Marco. Lei mi ha chiesto se volevo salire. Le urla si  sentivano dalle scale, Marco non era contento che avessi osato andare da  lui. Ha aperto lei la porta e mi ha detto ( imbarazzatissima ) che  Marco non era in casa, e se doveva riferirgli qualcosa quando fosse  tornato. Le ho detto di riferirgli che la madre di sua figlia avrebbe  aspettato fuori dalla porta fino a che non fosse uscito e lei ha fatto  una faccia assurda, cioè Marco non racconta nemmeno di avere una bambina  che non ha mai voluto conoscere! La ragazza era diventata bianca come  un cencio, mi ha chiesto se era uno scherzo ed io le ho detto di non  preoccuparsi e che volevo solo parlare con Marco. Dopo un bel pò di  tempo ( ed altre grida ) il vigliacco  è uscito e mi ha aggredita  dicendo che lui non ha nessuna figlia e che devo smetterla di  disturbarlo con questa storia ( smetterla??? questa è la terza volta che  ne parliamo in tutto! ) io con la calma del buddha gli ho detto di non  preoccuparsi, che Julia è solo mia ma che purtroppo siamo nella stessa  città ed io sto cercando un modo per riparare mia figlia dal dolore di  venire a sapere da altri chi è il padre. Lui mi ha detto che non sono  problemi suoi ed a me è venuta una stanchezza infinita. Mi sono chiesta,  e gli ho chiesto, chi è diventato. Gli ho detto che non lo voglio nella  vita di Julia, non mi importa che lui non voglia esserci, ma che non  riconosco nulla in lui, della persona di cui mi ero innamorata e con cui  sono cresciuta. Gli ho chiesto cosa gli fosse successo. Giuro che gli  ho parlato con una calma rassegnata, ma lui ha avuto una reazione  assurda: si è messo a gridarmi in faccia che era tutta colpa mia, che  lui mi amava ma che io non avevo voluto abortire, che a quest' ora  saremmo stati felici e invece per un errore avevo mandato tutto a  puttane. Gli ho dato un ceffone epico e gli ho detto con un tono calmo  ma minaccioso che se parla ancora così di mia figlia lo mando all'  ospedale, e di ricordarsi sempre che l' unica cosa buona che abbia fatto  nella sua vita è stata Julia... gli ho detto che è un vigliacco e me ne  sono andata. Dopo la cena ed un cartone ho chiesto a J se voleva  dormire nel lettone con me. Ne ho approfittato per chiederle se voleva  dirmi o chiedermi qualcosa del suo papà. Lei mi ha detto che non le è  molto simpatico perchè è impossibile litigare sempre con me e perchè non  le telefona mai, nemmeno per il compleanno. Le ho detto che è una  persona simpatica ma molto sbadata, che dimentica sempre tutto. Ho  inventato una storia pechè mi credesse. Quando si è addormentata ho  preso il quaderno che avevo fatto quando ero incinta. Ci sono le foto di  Marco, le nostre foto insieme con riportate le date ed i luoghi in cui  erano state scattate, la prima ecografia, la lista delle canzoni che le  facevo ascoltare, e tante altre cose che avevo sistemato per lei, se un  giorno avesse voluto vedere il padre. Non immaginavo che ci saremmo  ritrovati qui entrambi e che avrebbe potuto vederlo da vicino, ma avevo  già capito che lui non avrebbe preso parte della sua vita. Posso  rassegnarmi alla mia sofferenza, ma a quella di mia figlia mai. Domando  scusa per lo sfogo. E' dura. Penso di meritare un bagno caldo.


Sei stata brava.    questo post farebbe molto bene leggerlo a Scaredheart.

Io penserei anche ad un modo per ottenere un checkup completo del padre biologico di tua figlia.   giusto vedere se il tipo qui è portatore sano di qualche malattia strana,oltre l'acefalia


----------



## Alessandra (23 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Oggi con lo psicologo abbiamo parlato della spiegazione che ho dato a  Julia del fatto che il padre sia assente dalla sua vita. Lui sostiene  che quella spiegazione per il momento va bene, perchè scarica su me e  Marco ( il padre ) le colpe e non su lei. Mi ha detto che quando lei mi  chiederà altro potrò via via approfondire la questione fino a quando  sarà grande abbastanza da dirle l'esatta verità. Poi sono andata a casa  di Marco. Era un tentativo, ero sicura che non sarei riuscita a  parlargli. Ha risposto una donna, le ho detto il mio nome e che sono un'  amica di Marco. Lei mi ha chiesto se volevo salire. Le urla si  sentivano dalle scale, Marco non era contento che avessi osato andare da  lui. Ha aperto lei la porta e mi ha detto ( imbarazzatissima ) che  Marco non era in casa, e se doveva riferirgli qualcosa quando fosse  tornato. Le ho detto di riferirgli che la madre di sua figlia avrebbe  aspettato fuori dalla porta fino a che non fosse uscito e lei ha fatto  una faccia assurda, cioè Marco non racconta nemmeno di avere una bambina  che non ha mai voluto conoscere! La ragazza era diventata bianca come  un cencio, mi ha chiesto se era uno scherzo ed io le ho detto di non  preoccuparsi e che volevo solo parlare con Marco. Dopo un bel pò di  tempo ( ed altre grida ) il vigliacco  è uscito e mi ha aggredita  dicendo che lui non ha nessuna figlia e che devo smetterla di  disturbarlo con questa storia ( smetterla??? questa è la terza volta che  ne parliamo in tutto! ) io con la calma del buddha gli ho detto di non  preoccuparsi, che Julia è solo mia ma che purtroppo siamo nella stessa  città ed io sto cercando un modo per riparare mia figlia dal dolore di  venire a sapere da altri chi è il padre. Lui mi ha detto che non sono  problemi suoi ed a me è venuta una stanchezza infinita. Mi sono chiesta,  e gli ho chiesto, chi è diventato. Gli ho detto che non lo voglio nella  vita di Julia, non mi importa che lui non voglia esserci, ma che non  riconosco nulla in lui, della persona di cui mi ero innamorata e con cui  sono cresciuta. Gli ho chiesto cosa gli fosse successo. Giuro che gli  ho parlato con una calma rassegnata, ma lui ha avuto una reazione  assurda: si è messo a gridarmi in faccia che era tutta colpa mia, che  lui mi amava ma che io non avevo voluto abortire, che a quest' ora  saremmo stati felici e invece per un errore avevo mandato tutto a  puttane. Gli ho dato un ceffone epico e gli ho detto con un tono calmo  ma minaccioso che se parla ancora così di mia figlia lo mando all'  ospedale, e di ricordarsi sempre che l' unica cosa buona che abbia fatto  nella sua vita è stata Julia... gli ho detto che è un vigliacco e me ne  sono andata. Dopo la cena ed un cartone ho chiesto a J se voleva  dormire nel lettone con me. Ne ho approfittato per chiederle se voleva  dirmi o chiedermi qualcosa del suo papà. Lei mi ha detto che non le è  molto simpatico perchè è impossibile litigare sempre con me e perchè non  le telefona mai, nemmeno per il compleanno. Le ho detto che è una  persona simpatica ma molto sbadata, che dimentica sempre tutto. Ho  inventato una storia pechè mi credesse. Quando si è addormentata ho  preso il quaderno che avevo fatto quando ero incinta. Ci sono le foto di  Marco, le nostre foto insieme con riportate le date ed i luoghi in cui  erano state scattate, la prima ecografia, la lista delle canzoni che le  facevo ascoltare, e tante altre cose che avevo sistemato per lei, se un  giorno avesse voluto vedere il padre. Non immaginavo che ci saremmo  ritrovati qui entrambi e che avrebbe potuto vederlo da vicino, ma avevo  già capito che lui non avrebbe preso parte della sua vita. Posso  rassegnarmi alla mia sofferenza, ma a quella di mia figlia mai. Domando  scusa per lo sfogo. E' dura. Penso di meritare un bagno caldo.


sei una gran bella persona oltre che molto coraggiosa.
il vile e' un vile...e' un adulto che non crescera' mai..che vuoi farci...
un abbraccio...meriti il meglio...


----------



## net (23 Gennaio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Non mi unisco all'abbraccio, se no arriva francesco :carneval:
> 
> ....pero te lo meriti
> 
> ...


Non so in realtà, ero così sconvolta che mi è venuta un' improvvisa paura che lei soffrisse quanto me ed ho voluto verificare che non fosse così. Mi fa paura l' idea che lei possa essere anche solo sfiorata da strani pensieri. In realtà mi ha chiesto raramente del papà, ha ottenuto le sue spiegazioni e basta. Ma a volte mi sono chiesta se Julia si senta veramente libera di chiedermi del padre. Forse avevo urgenza di tranquillizzarmi riguardo la sua serenità. Quando succedono queste cose io impazzisco. Mi ripeto che lei sta bene, che è felice. Ed ho bisogno di sentire che è così. Mi sa che sulla questione sono un pò paranoica.


----------



## net (24 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Sei stata brava.    questo post farebbe molto bene leggerlo a Scaredheart.
> 
> Io penserei anche ad un modo per ottenere un checkup completo del padre biologico di tua figlia.   giusto vedere se il tipo qui è portatore sano di qualche malattia strana,oltre l'acefalia


ci ho pensato tante di quelle volte alla questione genetica... se gli stracciassi i capelli andrebbe bene secondo te?


----------



## perplesso (24 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> ci ho pensato tante di quelle volte alla questione genetica... se gli stracciassi i capelli andrebbe bene secondo te?


boh,non ti saprei dire.    però sarebbe interessante accertare che questo almeno sia sano come un pesce


----------



## net (24 Gennaio 2014)

Beh si... la madre quando stavo con lui non mi ha mai detto nulla di eventuali malattie ecc. e considerando il rapporto che c' era tra noi mel' avrebbe detto. Quindi di sicuro nulla di cui sia affetto. Ma portatore sano non so. Forse un avvocato potrebbe costringerlo a fare i test... devo informarmi in merito.


----------



## JON (24 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Oggi con lo psicologo abbiamo parlato della spiegazione che ho dato a  Julia del fatto che il padre sia assente dalla sua vita. Lui sostiene  che quella spiegazione per il momento va bene, perchè scarica su me e  Marco ( il padre ) le colpe e non su lei. Mi ha detto che quando lei mi  chiederà altro potrò via via approfondire la questione fino a quando  sarà grande abbastanza da dirle l'esatta verità. Poi sono andata a casa  di Marco. Era un tentativo, ero sicura che non sarei riuscita a  parlargli. Ha risposto una donna, le ho detto il mio nome e che sono un'  amica di Marco. Lei mi ha chiesto se volevo salire. Le urla si  sentivano dalle scale, Marco non era contento che avessi osato andare da  lui. Ha aperto lei la porta e mi ha detto ( imbarazzatissima ) che  Marco non era in casa, e se doveva riferirgli qualcosa quando fosse  tornato. Le ho detto di riferirgli che la madre di sua figlia avrebbe  aspettato fuori dalla porta fino a che non fosse uscito e lei ha fatto  una faccia assurda, cioè Marco non racconta nemmeno di avere una bambina  che non ha mai voluto conoscere! La ragazza era diventata bianca come  un cencio, mi ha chiesto se era uno scherzo ed io le ho detto di non  preoccuparsi e che volevo solo parlare con Marco. Dopo un bel pò di  tempo ( ed altre grida ) il vigliacco  è uscito e mi ha aggredita  dicendo che lui non ha nessuna figlia e che devo smetterla di  disturbarlo con questa storia ( smetterla??? questa è la terza volta che  ne parliamo in tutto! ) io con la calma del buddha gli ho detto di non  preoccuparsi, che Julia è solo mia ma che purtroppo siamo nella stessa  città ed io sto cercando un modo per riparare mia figlia dal dolore di  venire a sapere da altri chi è il padre. Lui mi ha detto che non sono  problemi suoi ed a me è venuta una stanchezza infinita. Mi sono chiesta,  e gli ho chiesto, chi è diventato. Gli ho detto che non lo voglio nella  vita di Julia, non mi importa che lui non voglia esserci, ma che non  riconosco nulla in lui, della persona di cui mi ero innamorata e con cui  sono cresciuta. Gli ho chiesto cosa gli fosse successo. Giuro che gli  ho parlato con una calma rassegnata, ma lui ha avuto una reazione  assurda: *si è messo a gridarmi in faccia che era tutta colpa mia, che  lui mi amava ma che io non avevo voluto abortire, che a quest' ora  saremmo stati felici e invece per un errore avevo mandato tutto a  puttane*. Gli ho dato un ceffone epico e gli ho detto con un tono calmo  ma minaccioso che se parla ancora così di mia figlia lo mando all'  ospedale, e di ricordarsi sempre che l' unica cosa buona che abbia fatto  nella sua vita è stata Julia... gli ho detto che è un vigliacco e me ne  sono andata. Dopo la cena ed un cartone ho chiesto a J se voleva  dormire nel lettone con me. Ne ho approfittato per chiederle se voleva  dirmi o chiedermi qualcosa del suo papà. Lei mi ha detto che non le è  molto simpatico perchè è impossibile litigare sempre con me e perchè non  le telefona mai, nemmeno per il compleanno. Le ho detto che è una  persona simpatica ma molto sbadata, che dimentica sempre tutto. Ho  inventato una storia pechè mi credesse. Quando si è addormentata ho  preso il quaderno che avevo fatto quando ero incinta. Ci sono le foto di  Marco, le nostre foto insieme con riportate le date ed i luoghi in cui  erano state scattate, la prima ecografia, la lista delle canzoni che le  facevo ascoltare, e tante altre cose che avevo sistemato per lei, se un  giorno avesse voluto vedere il padre. Non immaginavo che ci saremmo  ritrovati qui entrambi e che avrebbe potuto vederlo da vicino, ma avevo  già capito che lui non avrebbe preso parte della sua vita. Posso  rassegnarmi alla mia sofferenza, ma a quella di mia figlia mai. Domando  scusa per lo sfogo. E' dura. Penso di meritare un bagno caldo.


Ma scusa, quale errore? E poi, felici con uno scheletro simile nell'armadio?
Ma come ha fatto una persona intelligente ed equilibrata come te ad ammanicarsi con un soggetto simile?


----------



## net (24 Gennaio 2014)

Un errore... non so. Immagino che il mio errore sia stato non abortire. Non so cosa dirti, la nostra storia è cominciata che avevo 17 anni, corteggiamento e poi a 18 anni ci siamo "messi insieme". Era completamente diverso, è assurdo. Non capisco cosa possa essergli accaduto e la cosa che più mi ha mortificata in tutto questo è che quando sono rimasta incinta, a 22 anni, ero sola nella cittá in cui studiavo con lui. Ero così convinta che mi amasse, parlavamo spesso di matrimonio, i suoi mi adoravano... ero molto diversa anche io... frizzante, allegra, meno frenata e più spontanea. Quando gli ho detto che ero incinta non mi aspettavo una reazione di gioia, ma mai mai avrei pensato che facesse ciò che ha fatto. Non solo ha cercato di costringermi ad abortire, é sparito lasciandomi lì da sola a dirlo a tutti e la cosa più brutta è che dopo pochi mesi ha cominciato a frequentare una donna che aveva una bambina. Io avevo nostra figlia in grembo e lui faceva da padre ad un' altra bambina! Credimi, non ho mai visto una simile metamorfosi in una persona. Spaventoso.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Un errore... non so. Immagino che il mio errore sia stato non abortire. Non so cosa dirti, la nostra storia è cominciata che avevo 17 anni, corteggiamento e poi a 18 anni ci siamo "messi insieme". Era completamente diverso, è assurdo. Non capisco cosa possa essergli accaduto e la cosa che più mi ha mortificata in tutto questo è che quando sono rimasta incinta, a 22 anni, ero sola nella cittá in cui studiavo con lui. Ero così convinta che mi amasse, parlavamo spesso di matrimonio, i suoi mi adoravano... ero molto diversa anche io... frizzante, allegra, meno frenata e più spontanea. Quando gli ho detto che ero incinta non mi aspettavo una reazione di gioia, ma mai mai avrei pensato che facesse ciò che ha fatto. Non solo ha cercato di costringermi ad abortire, é sparito lasciandomi lì da sola a dirlo a tutti e la cosa più brutta è che dopo pochi mesi ha cominciato a frequentare una donna che aveva una bambina. Io avevo nostra figlia in grembo e lui faceva da padre ad un' altra bambina! Credimi, non ho mai visto una simile metamorfosi in una persona. Spaventoso.


Che psicopatico. Non dovevi limitarti ad un ceffone. Dovevi massacrarlo quella sera.


----------



## net (24 Gennaio 2014)

Un ceffone era poco, lo so. Avrei voluto ammazzarlo. Ma dovrá convincersi a rimanere calmo, perché Julia saprá da me chi è il padre. Non so ancora come o quando, ma è meglio per lui se cresce in fretta, almeno quanto basta per dirle "ciao, sono tuo padre. Addio". Non posso farle vedere una foto e poi lasciare che ci inciampi per strada. A costo di trascinarlo per capelli fino a casa mia.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2014)

Cara Net mette una tristezza infinita leggere che esistono persone come Marco. 

Nei limiti del possibile io lo terrei lontano mille miglia dai tuoi pensieri, non vale la pena considerarlo, non vale la pena dedicargli dei pensieri che possano lontanamente avvicinarlo a te a julia e francesco. Più lo allontani "totalmente" , meglio sarà per voi. 

Ho letto questi due tuoi ultimi post, sei stata davvero una donna in gamba. Ora basta però con quel................. di Marco.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Un ceffone era poco, lo so. Avrei voluto ammazzarlo. Ma dovrá convincersi a rimanere calmo, perché Julia saprá da me chi è il padre. Non so ancora come o quando, ma è meglio per lui se cresce in fretta, almeno quanto basta per dirle "ciao, sono tuo padre. Addio". Non posso farle vedere una foto e poi lasciare che ci inciampi per strada. *A costo di trascinarlo per capelli fino a casa mia*.


Fai uno squillo quando ti servirà una mano per trascinarlo. Verrò volentieri anche fossi dall'altra parte del mondo. :smile:


Per le cose più piacevoli.... in bocca al lupo per stasera!


----------



## net (24 Gennaio 2014)

La mia più grande paura è che un giorno Julia possa incontrarlo per la strada e possano dirle ( o lui possa dirle ) che è suo padre. Prima che ciò accada io vorrei trovare un modo, qualsiasi modo purchè sia indolore per lei, per presentarli, per farglielo conoscere. Dieci minuti, poi lui andasse per la sua strada per sempre, non importa. Vorrei anche io che sparisse dalla mia vita, ma non potrà mai essere del tutto assente da quella di Julia, non finchè vive qui... ed io non posso sradicare mia figlia, qui c'è l' unica famiglia che abbia. Che bel dilemma. 

Per quanto riguarda Francesco, stamattina gli ho parlato della questione Marco. Oggi sono molto più calma. Mi ha detto che se ritengo che lui possa aiutarmi in qualsiasi modo mi basta dirglielo  è bello avere una persona accanto. Non gli chiederei mai di intromettersi in questa faccenda, ma è bello. Sono tesa ed emozionata per stasera, dimentico le cose, ho la testa tra le nuvole... pranziamo da Francesco oggi, Julia ha l' orario ridotto. Poi mio fratello viene a riprenderla in ufficio alle 18 ( per stare con i cuginetti a casa sua ) e domani vado a pranzo da lui ( mio fratello, che ha specificato: è inutile che ti riporti Julia domattina, sarai impegnata .... che vergogna )... Io e Francesco invece abbiamo appuntamento alle 19.30 e non ha lasciato trapelare nulla riguardo la serata  sembro una ragazzina.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> La mia più grande paura è che un giorno Julia possa incontrarlo per la strada e possano dirle ( o lui possa dirle ) che è suo padre. Prima che ciò accada io vorrei trovare un modo, qualsiasi modo purchè sia indolore per lei, per presentarli, per farglielo conoscere. Dieci minuti, poi lui andasse per la sua strada per sempre, non importa. Vorrei anche io che sparisse dalla mia vita, ma non potrà mai essere del tutto assente da quella di Julia, non finchè vive qui... ed io non posso sradicare mia figlia, qui c'è l' unica famiglia che abbia. Che bel dilemma.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Francesco, stamattina gli ho parlato della questione Marco. Oggi sono molto più calma. Mi ha detto che se ritengo che lui possa aiutarmi in qualsiasi modo mi basta dirglielo  è bello avere una persona accanto. Non gli chiederei mai di intromettersi in questa faccenda, ma è bello. Sono tesa ed emozionata per stasera, dimentico le cose, ho la testa tra le nuvole... pranziamo da Francesco oggi, Julia ha l' orario ridotto. Poi mio fratello viene a riprenderla in ufficio alle 18 ( per stare con i cuginetti a casa sua ) e domani vado a pranzo da lui ( mio fratello, che ha specificato: è inutile che ti riporti Julia domattina, sarai impegnata .... che vergogna )... Io e Francesco invece abbiamo appuntamento alle 19.30 e non ha lasciato trapelare nulla riguardo la serata  sembro una ragazzina.




Non lo so Net, chissà quale è la cosa giusta da fare: se fai conoscere a julia il padre, pensi che julia non possa soffrire?  cosa potrebbe passare per la testa ad una bambina così piccola, vede il padre una volta soltanto e basta? 

Hai ragione a pensare al futuro, a cosa e a quali meccanismi si possa andare incontro in situazioni dove julia un po più grande apprende del padre. Sempre che questo accada. E quale sarà il modo? E le sue reazioni? 

Continuerei a parlare del padre per come hai fatto ora, variando magari qualcosa per far percepire alla piccola delle situazioni un po più crude, solo poco però, quel tanto da prepararla, quel tanto da farle aprire poco poco gli occhietti. Ma prima ne riparlerei allo psicologo e a chi potrebbe consigliarti meglio e darti i consigli giusti per il bene della cucciolotta.


----------



## perplesso (24 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Un errore... non so. Immagino che il mio errore sia stato non abortire. Non so cosa dirti, la nostra storia è cominciata che avevo 17 anni, corteggiamento e poi a 18 anni ci siamo "messi insieme". Era completamente diverso, è assurdo. Non capisco cosa possa essergli accaduto e la cosa che più mi ha mortificata in tutto questo è che quando sono rimasta incinta, a 22 anni, ero sola nella cittá in cui studiavo con lui. Ero così convinta che mi amasse, parlavamo spesso di matrimonio, i suoi mi adoravano... ero molto diversa anche io... frizzante, allegra, meno frenata e più spontanea. Quando gli ho detto che ero incinta non mi aspettavo una reazione di gioia, ma mai mai avrei pensato che facesse ciò che ha fatto. Non solo ha cercato di costringermi ad abortire, é sparito lasciandomi lì da sola a dirlo a tutti e la cosa più brutta è che dopo pochi mesi ha cominciato a frequentare una donna che aveva una bambina. Io avevo nostra figlia in grembo e lui faceva da padre ad un' altra bambina! Credimi, non ho mai visto una simile metamorfosi in una persona. Spaventoso.


Modi indolori per dire a tua figlia chi è il padre biologico non esistono.    Tu starai male a raccontarle la faccenda,lei starà forse peggio ad ascoltarla.    prendetevi il tempo per assorbire questo dolore,elaborarlo e imparare a conviverci.

Tanto ciò che è stato non puoi modificarlo.   personalmente non starei neppure a farmi tante domande sul perchè questo Marco si sia comportato così.

Non si perde tempo con chi si è dimostrato inferiore.


----------



## net (24 Gennaio 2014)

*durante il pranzo*

Marco mi ha chiamata sul cellulare e mi ha chiesto di vederci prima che io torni in studio. Tra una quindicina di minuti dovremmo vederci per un caffè.


----------



## mic (24 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Marco mi ha chiamata sul cellulare e mi ha chiesto di vederci prima che io torni in studio. Tra una quindicina di minuti dovremmo vederci per un caffè.


In bocca al lupo.


----------



## net (24 Gennaio 2014)

Marco non ha fatto scenate. Abbiamo parlato e mi ha detto che se lo lascio stare con la storia di J lui mi assicura che se ci sará bisogno fará ciò che voglio. Gli ho detto che non so se un domani vorrò farle vedere una sua foto o farglielo vedere di persona, o semplicemente dirle la veritá ( ..... ) ed in quel caso comunque vorrei poterlo informare di ciò che intendo dire a Julia. Ma che voglio vivere serenamente, sapendo che se mia figlia mi chiede spiegazioni io posso risponderle al meglio. Non so perchè ha cambiato idea, mi ha detto che l' ha fatto per essere lasciato in pace.Comunque mi ha assicurato che su questo potremo accordarci. Io ho ribadito che non voglio null' altro da lui e che non sto cercando di inserirlo nella vita di mia figlia, perchè lui é solo il padre biologico. Eravamo d' accordo. Sono moralmente sfinita ma molto molto più serena.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Un errore... non so. Immagino che il mio errore sia stato non abortire. Non so cosa dirti, la nostra storia è cominciata che avevo 17 anni, corteggiamento e poi a 18 anni ci siamo "messi insieme". Era completamente diverso, è assurdo. Non capisco cosa possa essergli accaduto e la cosa che più mi ha mortificata in tutto questo è che quando sono rimasta incinta, a 22 anni, ero sola nella cittá in cui studiavo con lui. Ero così convinta che mi amasse, parlavamo spesso di matrimonio, i suoi mi adoravano... ero molto diversa anche io... frizzante, allegra, meno frenata e più spontanea. Quando gli ho detto che ero incinta non mi aspettavo una reazione di gioia, ma mai mai avrei pensato che facesse ciò che ha fatto. Non solo ha cercato di costringermi ad abortire, é sparito lasciandomi lì da sola a dirlo a tutti e la cosa più brutta è che dopo pochi mesi ha cominciato a frequentare una donna che aveva una bambina. Io avevo nostra figlia in grembo e lui faceva da padre ad un' altra bambina! Credimi, non ho mai visto una simile metamorfosi in una persona. Spaventoso.


E' patologico un comportamento così :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> La mia più grande paura è che un giorno Julia possa incontrarlo per la strada e possano dirle ( o lui possa dirle ) che è suo padre. Prima che ciò accada io vorrei trovare un modo, qualsiasi modo purchè sia indolore per lei, per presentarli, per farglielo conoscere. Dieci minuti, poi lui andasse per la sua strada per sempre, non importa. Vorrei anche io che sparisse dalla mia vita, ma non potrà mai essere del tutto assente da quella di Julia, non finchè vive qui... ed io non posso sradicare mia figlia, qui c'è l' unica famiglia che abbia. Che bel dilemma.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Francesco, stamattina gli ho parlato della questione Marco. Oggi sono molto più calma. Mi ha detto che se ritengo che lui possa aiutarmi in qualsiasi modo mi basta dirglielo  è bello avere una persona accanto. Non gli chiederei mai di intromettersi in questa faccenda, ma è bello. Sono tesa ed emozionata per stasera, dimentico le cose, ho la testa tra le nuvole... pranziamo da Francesco oggi, Julia ha l' orario ridotto. Poi mio fratello viene a riprenderla in ufficio alle 18 ( per stare con i cuginetti a casa sua ) e domani vado a pranzo da lui ( mio fratello, che ha specificato: è inutile che ti riporti Julia domattina, sarai impegnata .... che vergogna )... Io e Francesco invece abbiamo appuntamento alle 19.30 e non ha lasciato trapelare nulla riguardo la serata  sembro una ragazzina.


Ma bene bene


----------



## disincantata (24 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Marco non ha fatto scenate. Abbiamo parlato e mi ha detto che se lo lascio stare con la storia di J lui mi assicura che se ci sará bisogno fará ciò che voglio. Gli ho detto che non so se un domani vorrò farle vedere una sua foto o farglielo vedere di persona, o semplicemente dirle la veritá ( ..... ) ed in quel caso comunque vorrei poterlo informare di ciò che intendo dire a Julia. Ma che voglio vivere serenamente, sapendo che se mia figlia mi chiede spiegazioni io posso risponderle al meglio. Non so *perchè ha cambiato idea,* mi ha detto che l' ha fatto per essere lasciato in pace.Comunque mi ha assicurato che su questo potremo accordarci. Io ho ribadito che non voglio null' altro da lui e che non sto cercando di inserirlo nella vita di mia figlia, perchè lui é solo il padre biologico. Eravamo d' accordo. Sono moralmente sfinita ma molto molto più serena.



E' probabile  che l'abbia fatto riflettere la sua nuova compagna, sconvolta dalla scoperta di J che il verme ha negato per la seconda volta.

La cosa importante è non trasmettere a tua figlia le tue sofferenze per tutto questo.

La sua esistenza dovrà essere una gioia eterna per te, dal primo momento.


----------



## Eliade (24 Gennaio 2014)

Come procedere con l'amico?


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Come procedere con l'amico?


ma sei terribile!!!! Ma te la smetti di cercare di carpire riassunti in ogni 3D?

:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Eliade (24 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma sei terribile!!!! Ma te la smetti di cercare di carpire riassunti in ogni 3D?
> 
> :risata::risata::risata:


Non ce la faccio Anna....mi dovrei leggere circa 150 pagine.... 
Non ce la posso fare, datemi almeno un indizio, io faccio una domanda e voi rispondete (risposte brevi, tipo: si. Tipo: No. Tipo: non ancora, etc): si è fatto risentire il bastardo del padre della piccola?


----------



## disincantata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Come procedere con l'amico?



Pigiama party per J e cuginetti e alle 19,30 finalmente si incontreranno Net e Francesco,:up:


----------



## disincantata (24 Gennaio 2014)

_Il padre di J  si è fatto risentire SOLO dopo una visita di Net a casa dove ha trovato una compagna di lui incredula._


----------



## Eliade (24 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pigiama party per J e cuginetti e alle 19,30 finalmente si incontreranno Net e Francesco,:up:





disincantata ha detto:


> _Il padre di J  si è fatto risentire SOLO dopo una visita di Net a casa dove ha trovato una compagna di lui incredula._


Donna con le palle net! :up:

Che cazzo aveva da essere incredula lei??



Grazie disincantata, sei il mio angelo oggi! :bacio:
Nessuno che mi aiutava!!!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio Anna....mi dovrei leggere circa 150 pagine....
> Non ce la posso fare, datemi almeno un indizio, io faccio una domanda e voi rispondete (risposte brevi, tipo: si. Tipo: No. Tipo: non ancora, etc): si è fatto risentire il bastardo del padre della piccola?


ni. Prima c'è passata lei, lui ha sbroccato, poi lui ha chiesto un incontro, dal risultato ni. Altra domanda?


----------



## Eliade (24 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ni. Prima c'è passata lei, lui ha sbroccato, poi ha chiesto un incontro, dal risultato ni. Altra domanda?


Ahhhh....questo è quello che chiamo un "post degno di essere letto". :carneval:

Con l'amico tutto ok?

Sei un angelo Anna! :smile:


----------



## JON (24 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Marco non ha fatto scenate. Abbiamo parlato e *mi ha detto che se lo lascio stare con la storia di J lui mi assicura che se ci sará bisogno fará ciò che voglio*. Gli ho detto che non so se un domani vorrò farle vedere una sua foto o farglielo vedere di persona, o semplicemente dirle la veritá ( ..... ) ed in quel caso comunque vorrei poterlo informare di ciò che intendo dire a Julia. Ma che voglio vivere serenamente, sapendo che se mia figlia mi chiede spiegazioni io posso risponderle al meglio. Non so perchè ha cambiato idea, mi ha detto che l' ha fatto per essere lasciato in pace.Comunque mi ha assicurato che su questo potremo accordarci. Io ho ribadito che non voglio null' altro da lui e che non sto cercando di inserirlo nella vita di mia figlia, perchè lui é solo il padre biologico. Eravamo d' accordo. Sono moralmente sfinita ma molto molto più serena.


Cioè non ho capito, non devi tampinarlo con la storia di Julia e lui farà quello che vuoi.

Ma se Julia è il vostro "problema" comune come dovrebbero andare le cose? Cioè lui non ne vuole sentire parlare, tu hai il problema di presentarlo alla bimba in qualche modo.

Io penso che l'unica soluzione, date le condizioni, sarebbe quella di sparire dalla faccia della terra, si fa per dire naturalmemte, perchè questo sarebbe plausibile ma non giusto per la bimba che un padre ce l'ha come anche il diritto di sapere chi sia. Guarda, è un casino come pochi. Una vera e propria spada di Damocle.

Se Marco non è un decerebrato totale, dopo anche un piccolo avvicinamento alla bimba, potrebbe ricevere un barlume di coscienza e cambiare prospettiva di idee e intenti. Dopotutto ha già dimostrato di essere poco attendibile e coerente. Non è che questo ad un certo punto cambia le carte in tavola è gli viene voglia di mettersi a fare il padre? Magari in un momento in cui tu hai già rifondato una nuova famiglia?

Speriamo davvero avrai il potere di fargli fare e dire quello che vuoi e ti aspetti per il bene di tutti.


----------



## disincantata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Donna con le palle net! :up:
> 
> Che cazzo aveva da essere incredula lei??
> 
> ...



Ignorava l'esistenza di J, poveretta pure lei.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ahhhh....questo è quello che chiamo un "post degno di essere letto". :carneval:
> 
> Con l'amico tutto ok?
> 
> Sei un angelo Anna! :smile:


con l'mico francesco sta sbocciando l'ammmmmmore :inlove:, stasera, finalmente, il primo appuntamento ufficiale da soli

vai con le domande, sono carica


----------



## JON (24 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> con l'mico francesco sta sbocciando l'ammmmmmore :inlove:, stasera, finalmente, il primo appuntamento ufficiale da soli
> 
> *vai con le domande, sono carica*


Che prevedi? Concludono?


----------



## Eliade (24 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ignorava l'esistenza di J, poveretta pure lei.



Senza parole!


----------



## Eliade (24 Gennaio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Che prevedi? Concludono?


Quoto!
:rotfl:


Ehm no...JON, non essere indiscreto!!!!


----------



## Eliade (24 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> con l'mico francesco sta sbocciando l'ammmmmmore :inlove:, stasera, finalmente, il primo appuntamento ufficiale da soli
> 
> vai con le domande, sono carica


Perché net è andata dal padre di J?


----------



## disincantata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Senza parole!



Speriamo lei lo lasci, con uno cosi la aspetta una brutta vita.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Che prevedi? Concludono?


...romanticismo saltami addosso, proprio 


io direi che si avvinghiano saltando la cena, ma consiglierei di non saltare la cena, però. Magari più tardi


----------



## Eliade (24 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Speriamo lei lo lasci, con uno cosi la aspetta una brutta vita.


Beh dipende pure dal tipo di persona...non sono convinta che lo lasci!


----------



## Eliade (24 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ...romanticismo saltami addosso, proprio
> 
> 
> io direi che si avvinghiano saltando la cena, ma consiglierei di non saltare la cena, però. Magari più tardi


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perché net è andata dal padre di J?



perché vivono nella stessa città e il rischio che J ci sbatta addosso o che altri le dicano che è il padre è alto. Ergo, voleva sapere cosa dire di lui e come, facendolo sapere a lui. Voleva anche che, magari, fosse lui a dirle questa cosa, senza altri impegni


----------



## disincantata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh dipende pure dal tipo di persona...non sono convinta che lo lasci!



Ci vorrebbe che qualcuno la facesse riflettere. Se è giovane può sbagliare e fidarsi delle bugie di lui.

Ma se riflettesse bene.....


----------



## Eliade (24 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci vorrebbe che qualcuno la facesse riflettere. Se è giovane può sbagliare e fidarsi delle bugie di lui.
> 
> Ma se riflettesse bene.....


Non vorrei sbagliare, ma credo che anche lei abbia un figlio, del quale il padre di J è stato ben contento di occuparsene.


----------



## Eliade (24 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perché vivono nella stessa città e il rischio che J ci sbatta addosso o che altri le dicano che è il padre è alto. Ergo, voleva sapere cosa dire di lui e come, facendolo sapere a lui. Voleva anche che, magari, fosse lui a dirle questa cosa, senza altri impegni


E' troppo buona net!

Dunque la situazione è questa, grazie Anna, ti meriti un 10+! :carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' troppo buona net!
> 
> Dunque la situazione è questa, grazie Anna, ti meriti un 10+! :carneval:


grazie cara! Ora vado a leggere roba da 'pagata' :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (24 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> grazie cara! Ora vado a leggere roba da 'pagata' :mrgreen:


:up::up:


----------



## disincantata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non vorrei sbagliare, ma credo che anche lei abbia un figlio, del quale il padre di J è stato ben contento di occuparsene.



Questo io non l'ho letto, ho letto che usciva con una ai tempi in cui Net era incinta e che quella donna aveva un figlio, non penso sia la stessa di adesso.


----------



## Eliade (24 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questo io non l'ho letto, ho letto che usciva con una ai tempi in cui Net era incinta e che quella donna aveva un figlio, non penso sia la stessa di adesso.


Boh...non ricordo. :smile:


----------



## JON (24 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ...romanticismo saltami addosso, proprio
> 
> 
> io direi che si avvinghiano saltando la cena, ma consiglierei di non saltare la cena, però. Magari più tardi


Poco fa alla radio parlavano di sesso al primo incontro e come viene interpretato da una parte e dall'altra. Io non ci vedo niente di sbagliato, poi dipende sempre dai casi. Anche se mi pare un aspetto più condizionante per la donna.

Net, spero che Francesco non ti dia l'impressione di un poco di buono se si concede al primo incontro.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Poco fa alla radio parlavano di sesso al primo incontro e come viene interpretato da una parte e dall'altra. Io non ci vedo niente di sbagliato, poi dipende sempre dai casi. Anche se mi pare un aspetto più condizionante per la donna.
> 
> Net, spero che Francesco non ti dia l'impressione di un poco di buono se si concede al primo incontro.


ma loro si conoscono da una vita, sono ben oltre il primo incontro 

sia come sia, sarà una serata/nottata bellissima, e spero anche decisamente avvinghiante :mrgreen:

Edit: ahò, decidetevi: o sono una figa di legno, (una specie di pietra sul pisello), o appoggio l'avvinghiamento e questo vi offende troppo. Un rosso per questo post è da cretini


----------



## JON (24 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *ma loro si conoscono da una vita, sono ben oltre il primo incontro *
> 
> sia come sia, sarà una serata/nottata bellissima, e spero anche decisamente avvinghiante :mrgreen:


Ma infatti alla radio non facevano che parlare di luoghi comuni. Proprio perché dipende dalle persone e dai casi.

Questi non arrivano nemmeno alla fine dell'antipasto.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2014)

*Net*

Io capisco che vedere rifiutata la propria figlia è un dolore così profondo che può portare a comportarsi come hai fatto tu. Però *esiste una legislazione in merito*. 
Lui è obbligato a sottoporsi all'esame del dna e a contribuire economicamente al mantenimento di J.
L'amore non si può imporre ma il contributo economico sì.
Tieni anche conto che, al compimento dei 18 anni, Julia stessa avrebbe il diritto di richiedere il riconoscimento e il mantenimento arretrato e per lui sarebbe obbligato a tirare fuori una grossa cifra.
Ormai la legge fa entrare nell'asse ereditario anche i  figli nati fuori dal matrimonio e non vedo come tu potresti arrogarti il diritto di privare tua figlia di tutti questi diritti.
Ora, con un (quasi) compagno sei in condizione di poter fare i passi necessari prima che per Julia sia troppo traumatico.


----------



## Zod (24 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Marco non ha fatto scenate. Abbiamo parlato e mi ha detto che se lo lascio stare con la storia di J lui mi assicura che se ci sará bisogno fará ciò che voglio. Gli ho detto che non so se un domani vorrò farle vedere una sua foto o farglielo vedere di persona, o semplicemente dirle la veritá ( ..... ) ed in quel caso comunque vorrei poterlo informare di ciò che intendo dire a Julia. Ma che voglio vivere serenamente, sapendo che se mia figlia mi chiede spiegazioni io posso risponderle al meglio. Non so perchè ha cambiato idea, mi ha detto che l' ha fatto per essere lasciato in pace.Comunque mi ha assicurato che su questo potremo accordarci. Io ho ribadito che non voglio null' altro da lui e che non sto cercando di inserirlo nella vita di mia figlia, perchè lui é solo il padre biologico. Eravamo d' accordo. Sono moralmente sfinita ma molto molto più serena.


Mi domando come farà ad andare in giro sapendo di poter incontrare sua figlia. Con tutto il paese che sa. Con i suoi eventuali futuri figli e le varie compagne che chiederanno spiegazioni. Con la spada di damocle di una eventuale richiesta di assunzione di responsabilità obbligata. Mah...contento lui ...

Tu invece ora hai un ottimo candidato a marito e padre di tua figlia, sei innamorata e corrisposta di un uomo che da come descrivi non poteva essere meglio, hai la disponibilità per poter pianificare una spiegazione a tua figlia circa il padre biologico, direi che l'anno è iniziato molto bene 

Buona serata, goditela al 100%, te la meriti.


----------



## disincantata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Ci va già da cinque e più anni in giro incontrando ed ignorando la figlia, certi elementi hanno il pelo sullo stomaco e vogliono pure avere ragione.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Gennaio 2014)

non vedo l'ora di domani per leggere della serata. ....:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2014)

opcorn:    ?


----------



## net (25 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao... non so da dove cominciare  

 Ieri sera quando l'ho visto era bellissimo. Sembrava diverso.

 Quando ho aperto la porta lui è rimasto a fissarmi e mi ha detto che ero bellissima. Era emozionato almeno quanto me, aveva la sua voce un po' roca... Già mentre mi allacciava il braccialetto prima di scendere mi ha detto che gli era passato l' appetito e mi ha fatto il suo sorriso che mi fa impazzire  ho pensato anche io di rinunciare alla cena per un momento.

 Abbiamo cenato in un posto poco fuori dalla nostra città, è un ristorante piccolo con un giardino bellissimo. Durante la cena mi ha chiesto come trovo tutto questo: naturale. Come se avessi ripreso a respirare dopo un sacco di tempo in cui avevo trattenuto il fiato, non saprei spiegarlo meglio. Con lui non devo sforzarmi di nascondere, spiegare, interpretare. Anche se è tutto nuovo è comunque tutto uguale. Abbiamo scherzato su tutte le volte, da parte sua e da parte mia, in cui abbiamo pensato di mandare all' aria l' amicizia. Ci siamo confessati le cose più strane. Mi ha detto che una sera in cui mi stavo preparando per uscire con LUI mi aveva consigliato di cambiarmi perchè col vestito che avevo scelto ero troppo sexy e Francesco voleva boicottarmi. Gli ho detto che una sera in cui doveva vedersi con Elena gli ho fatto fare tardi di proposito, perchè non volevo che andasse. E una volta era passata dallo studio una delle sue amichette ed ho “ dimenticato “ di dirglielo di proposito. Ne abbiamo riso tantissimo, ma abbiamo preso coscienza anche di qualcosa di molto profondo. Dopo la cena mi ha detto che mi avrebbe portato in un posto fantastico e l' ha fatto. Qui vicino c' è  un piccolo borgo medievale leggermente sopraelevato, con una visuale bellissima. Abbiamo passeggiato mano nella mano, mi ha portato a fare un giro attorno al castello. Lo ascoltavo mentre faceva progetti, mi diceva che a pasqua vorrebbe fare una gita noi tre, con Julia, e se pensavo che fosse una buona idea. Poi abbiamo cominciato a prenderci in giro e baciarci. Dopo la passeggiata mi ha chiesto se mi andava di andare a casa sua, senza impegno. Mi ha fatta morire dal ridere.  

 Appena siamo arrivati a casa gli ho chiesto una cosa da bere ( alcolica, ero emozionatissima ). Sul tavolo, nel vaso che gli ho regalato anni fa, c'erano delle rose bianche. Le adoro e lui lo sa. Francesco ha continuato a parlare delle varie proposte per pasqua, sono convinta che cercasse di farmi calmare. Abbiamo ripreso a scherzare e fare gli stupidi. Quando mi sono calmata l' ho baciato, e dopo un pò si è fermato e mi ha detto con dolcezza che se avevo intenzione di dormire da sola avrei dovuto prendere le chiavi della sua macchina e tornare a casa in quel momento, perchè lui non riusciva a controllarsi. Nemmeno io.

 … fare l'amore con lui è stato meraviglioso. Intenso, perchè non so da quanto era nell' aria. Dolce, perchè... anche se non mel' ha detto... dal suo modo di accarezzarmi, dal suo sguardo... gli si leggevano i sentimenti. Passionale, perchè sentivamo l' urgenza di essere una cosa sola. E naturale. Stanotte ci siamo cercati ancora e nel sonno, mentre mi abbracciava e mi accarezzava, mi ha detto tante cose meravigliose, ma una non so perchè mi è rimasta nel cuore “ ti desidero così tanto che vorrei mangiarti per possederti completamente ”.

 Questa mattina abbiamo fatto colazione a letto. Siamo riusciti ad alzarci dal letto passate le 12, smettere di toccarci, baciarci, abbracciarci e fare l'amore è stata una violenza. Sono tornata un attimo a casa per prepararmi per andare a pranzo da mio fratello. Quando Francesco è venuto a riprendermi per andare avevo di nuovo il cuore che faceva le capriole. Adesso siamo a casa mia, Francesco si ostina a far giocare Julia con le costruzioni, vuole condizionare il suo pensiero e farla diventare un ingegnere. Ma se costruiranno una casetta, lei ci infilerà le sue bamboline  e lui si ritroverà a giocare con loro :mrgreen:. Non vedo l' ora di assistere alla scena. Sono così belli assieme. Julia con i capelli lunghi, come i miei, sembra una piccola me felice, tanto felice. Francesco con l' ombra della barba sul viso, i capelli neri scompigliati ( da Julia! ) e un lampo negli occhi che riserva solo a lei. Lei è la mia felicità, la mia vita. Inutile dirlo che senza mia figlia io non sono niente, non ho niente. Non esisto senza lei. Lui adesso è l' altra cosa meravigliosa che la vita mi ha regalato. Mi dona una felicità immensa averlo attorno. Non so come ho potuto respingerlo finora. Anzi, lo so. Prima di abbandonare Julia, Marco ha abbandonato me. Quando accade ti convinci di non essere abbastanza per nessuno, ti riempi di paure. Adesso invece sembra che niente mi spaventi più, così da un giorno all' altro. Poi risponderò al thread ma adesso vado a giocare pure io 

 intanto posso abbracciarvi tutti? Voglio dirvi grazie, perchè ci siete. Perchè siete saggi, e belli, e a volte diffidenti ed un po' cinici. E mi serve, tanto. Perchè mi piace scrivervi e nel frattempo mi aiuta a riflettere e so che in voi posso trovare conforto, critiche, calci nel sedere e risate. Amicizia, anche virtuale. Vi adoro e dallo scorso aprile avete reso la mia vita un posto più confortevole. Grazie davvero.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

:sorriso3:iange::sorriso3::sorriso3::sorriso3::sorriso3::victory:


----------



## Eliade (25 Gennaio 2014)

Sono davvero emozionatissima e felicissima per te!


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sono davvero emozionatissima e felicissima per te!
> View attachment 8090


anche io!!!! Una storia bellissima, te la meriti tutta! Era ora, non aspettavo altro che questa risposta 

PS: Eliade: come sei riuscita a leggere oltre le 10 righe? :sorriso2:


----------



## Eliade (25 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> anche io!!!! Una storia bellissima, te la meriti tutta! Era ora, non aspettavo altro che questa risposta
> 
> PS: Eliade: come sei riuscita a leggere oltre le 10 righe? :sorriso2:


Eh eh...c'ho il segreto! :rotfl:
Ho letto i primi 3 periodi, poi qualche riga del sesto e del settimo (sono andata a naso).


----------



## Principessa (25 Gennaio 2014)

E vai!!! 
Spero che sarete così forti e uniti anche quando passeranno le farfalle... Intanto goditele! Che bella fase...


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eh eh...c'ho il segreto! :rotfl:
> View attachment 8091




ahahahahhaha!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :sorriso3:iange::sorriso3::sorriso3::sorriso3::sorriso3::victory:



Me le presti? Grazie.


----------



## net (25 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non vorrei sbagliare, ma credo che anche lei abbia un figlio, del quale il padre di J è stato ben contento di occuparsene.


No, non è lei. Quando io ero in attesa di J lui aveva preso a frequentare una donna che aveva una bambina piccola, era separata dal marito. Ma si sonolasciati dopo pochi mesi. Della ragazza attuale non so nulla, mi è sembrata molto gentile e carina. Spero che abbia capito con chi ha a che fare.


----------



## Alessandra (25 Gennaio 2014)

*Net*

che meraviglia...sono felicissima per te!! e' proprio quello che ci voleva e quello che meritavi....


----------



## net (25 Gennaio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Poco fa alla radio parlavano di sesso al primo incontro e come viene interpretato da una parte e dall'altra. Io non ci vedo niente di sbagliato, poi dipende sempre dai casi. Anche se mi pare un aspetto più condizionante per la donna.
> 
> Net, spero che Francesco non ti dia l'impressione di un poco di buono se si concede al primo incontro.


Ahahah considerando che ha cercato di concedermi le sue grazie varie volte negli ultimi giorni, direi che è un prostituto


----------



## net (25 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io capisco che vedere rifiutata la propria figlia è un dolore così profondo che può portare a comportarsi come hai fatto tu. Però *esiste una legislazione in merito*.
> Lui è obbligato a sottoporsi all'esame del dna e a contribuire economicamente al mantenimento di J.
> L'amore non si può imporre ma il contributo economico sì.
> Tieni anche conto che, al compimento dei 18 anni, Julia stessa avrebbe il diritto di richiedere il riconoscimento e il mantenimento arretrato e per lui sarebbe obbligato a tirare fuori una grossa cifra.
> ...


Si, ma non voglio i suoi soldi. Sarebbe un insulto per me. Non c'è stato mai e da lui non voglio nulla, nè voglio che si possa vantare di aver in qualche modo contribuito alla crescita di mia figlia. Da grande Julia potrá decidere di fare tutto ciò che desidera, accetterò ogni evenienza. Sono pronta a tutto. Ma io non voglio il suo denaro. O tutto o niente e lui è sempre stato niente per lei.


----------



## net (25 Gennaio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> che meraviglia...sono felicissima per te!! e' proprio quello che ci voleva e quello che meritavi....


Sei sempre molto cara  grazie


----------



## Fantastica (25 Gennaio 2014)

... che meraviglia.. che uomo stupendo ora hai accanto ... sono veramente veramente molto felice per VOI !


----------



## Eliade (25 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> No, non è lei. Quando io ero in attesa di J lui aveva preso a frequentare una donna che aveva una bambina piccola, era separata dal marito. Ma si sonolasciati dopo pochi mesi. Della ragazza attuale non so nulla, mi è sembrata molto gentile e carina. Spero che abbia capito con chi ha a che fare.


Ah ok...come al solito faccio confusione.


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

Vorrei chiamare la banda e brindare!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ciao... non so da dove cominciare
> 
> Ieri sera quando l'ho visto era bellissimo. Sembrava diverso.
> 
> ...


Per la miseria Sei riuscita a farmi scendere una lacrimuccia .... Felicissima per voi tre :up:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Si, ma non voglio i suoi soldi. Sarebbe un insulto per me. Non c'è stato mai e da lui non voglio nulla, nè voglio che si possa vantare di aver in qualche modo contribuito alla crescita di mia figlia. Da grande Julia potrá decidere di fare tutto ciò che desidera, accetterò ogni evenienza. Sono pronta a tutto. Ma io non voglio il suo denaro. O tutto o niente e lui è sempre stato niente per lei.


Tu. Non puoi, mossa dall'orgoglio e da una sana e nobile idea di genitorialità, decidere questa cosa a nome di tua figlia.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

Ma adesso hai altro per cui essere felice!


----------



## morfeo78 (25 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Si, ma non voglio i suoi soldi. Sarebbe un insulto per me. Non c'è stato mai e da lui non voglio nulla, nè voglio che si possa vantare di aver in qualche modo contribuito alla crescita di mia figlia. Da grande Julia potrá decidere di fare tutto ciò che desidera, accetterò ogni evenienza. Sono pronta a tutto. Ma io non voglio il suo denaro. O tutto o niente e lui è sempre stato niente per lei.


Sarà giusto, o sarà sbagliato comunque sia io mi comporterei nella stessa identica maniera!


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Sarà giusto, o sarà sbagliato comunque sia io mi comporterei nella stessa identica maniera!



Bisognerebbe considerare non solo le questioni di principio ma la consisenza patrimoniale.

Se è un semplice impiegato e non ha beni di valore, non vale la pena dannarsi e complicarsi la vita.

Se è molto ricco, cosa che non penso, altra storia e qui j andrebbe tutelata, ma lo potrà sempre fare da maggiorenne.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ciao... non so da dove cominciare
> 
> Ieri sera quando l'ho visto era bellissimo. Sembrava diverso.
> 
> ...


:sorriso2:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :sorriso2:


Ma che ti ridi?
Andiamo di là che dobbiamo aiutare Nate...
Dice che si deve moderare i toni...
Capisci?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Si, ma non voglio i suoi soldi. Sarebbe un insulto per me. Non c'è stato mai e da lui non voglio nulla, nè voglio che si possa vantare di aver in qualche modo contribuito alla crescita di mia figlia. Da grande Julia potrá decidere di fare tutto ciò che desidera, accetterò ogni evenienza. Sono pronta a tutto. Ma io non voglio il suo denaro. O tutto o niente e lui è sempre stato niente per lei.


Condivido. Se senti di riuscire a non far mancare nulla alla tua piccola fai bene.
tu figlia da grande potrà solo apprezzare.


----------



## net (26 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Condivido. Se senti di riuscire a non far mancare nulla alla tua piccola fai bene.
> tu figlia da grande potrà solo apprezzare.


Si, certo non navighiamo nell' oro ma non l' avrei viziata comunque. Non lascio nemmeno che lo facciano gli altri, voglio che conosca il valore dei soldi e lei in genere non fa grandi capricci. I soldi del papà ci avrebbero fatto comodo, fa sempre comodo avere dei soldi " in più ", ma non sono necessari. Basta risparmiare sulle cose inutili ( e dannose, tra l' altro: molte cose le facciamo in casa anche perchè sono più genuine, es. non compro merendine e ci piace fare anche gli yoghurt ) ma non ci priviamo di nulla. Non posso proprio lamentarmi, sto anche facendo un fondo per il futuro di Julia. Marco sta bene economicamente, guadagnerà forse poco meno di me, e non avendo mutui figli ecc credo se la passi benone. Ma non potrebbe interessarmi di meno. i suoi soldi può tenerseli stretti. Finchè decido io per mia figlia è così. Se Julia avesse bisogno di altro ed io non potessi darglielo ricorrerei a Marco. Quando Julia sarà grande abbastanza da decidere per sè l' appoggerò in ogni caso, anche se volesse intraprendere un' azione legale nei confronti del " padre ".


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Si, certo non navighiamo nell' oro ma non l' avrei viziata comunque. Non lascio nemmeno che lo facciano gli altri, voglio che conosca il valore dei soldi e lei in genere non fa grandi capricci. I soldi del papà ci avrebbero fatto comodo, fa sempre comodo avere dei soldi " in più ", ma non sono necessari. Basta risparmiare sulle cose inutili ( e dannose, tra l' altro: molte cose le facciamo in casa anche perchè sono più genuine, es. non compro merendine e ci piace fare anche gli yoghurt ) ma non ci priviamo di nulla. Non posso proprio lamentarmi, sto anche facendo un fondo per il futuro di Julia. Marco sta bene economicamente, guadagnerà forse poco meno di me, e non avendo mutui figli ecc credo se la passi benone. Ma non potrebbe interessarmi di meno. i suoi soldi può tenerseli stretti. Finchè decido io per mia figlia è così. Se Julia avesse bisogno di altro ed io non potessi darglielo ricorrerei a Marco. Quando Julia sarà grande abbastanza da decidere per sè l' appoggerò in ogni caso, anche se volesse intraprendere un' azione legale nei confronti del " padre ".


Brava. Sei da ammirare davvero. Condivido tutto


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Gennaio 2014)

Net è bellissimo leggere di te, te e j, e te e lui... e voi...   
grazie perplesso hai proprio ragione... ci accomuna che abbiamo avuto uomini di... (uomini?) Vabbe... però te net riesci a fidarti e ad aprire le braccia a questo nuovo amore... io lo amo il mio ragazzo e anche tanto...però lo shock passato non mi consente di fidarmi del tutto... ti invidio per questo. .. quello che leggo di te ora...sei la me di un tempo...tutta farfalle ed emozioni. ..io lo amo e ho provato tutto...ma sempre con un qualcosa dentro di me che tende a voler  vedere del marcio...  vedi? Quello che fa Francesco per te lo fa il mio compagno per me... solo che nel tuo caso penso che sei fortunata... nel mio aspetto la presa dei fondelli perchè per me troppo bello per esser vero... tutto questo per dirti. ..come se ne guarisce? 
Un abbraccio e sono felicissima per te e J.


----------



## net (26 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Net è bellissimo leggere di te, te e j, e te e lui... e voi...
> grazie perplesso hai proprio ragione... ci accomuna che abbiamo avuto uomini di... (uomini?) Vabbe... però te net riesci a fidarti e ad aprire le braccia a questo nuovo amore... io lo amo il mio ragazzo e anche tanto...però lo shock passato non mi consente di fidarmi del tutto... ti invidio per questo. .. quello che leggo di te ora...sei la me di un tempo...tutta farfalle ed emozioni. ..io lo amo e ho provato tutto...ma sempre con un qualcosa dentro di me che tende a voler  vedere del marcio...  vedi? Quello che fa Francesco per te lo fa il mio compagno per me... solo che nel tuo caso penso che sei fortunata... nel mio aspetto la presa dei fondelli perchè per me troppo bello per esser vero... tutto questo per dirti. ..come se ne guarisce?
> Un abbraccio e sono felicissima per te e J.


Ciao cara. Come se ne guarisce? Pensando che le persone sono diverse, e che meriti le cose belle che ti capitano. Ascoltami bene, la chiave è proprio questa: tu lo meriti. La felicità, la sensazione di sentirti amata e rispettata, unica per l'altro. Non c'è motivo di pensare che sia un bluff. L' altro vuole farti del bene, e tu vivi una sola volta. Non puoi ripararti da ogni male, l' hai già imparato a tue spese. Puoi solo privarti di ciò che di buono gli altri hanno da offrirti, con un simile atteggiamento. Hai sofferto e sei ancora in piedi, questo ti ha insegnato non solo che le persone sanno essere spietate. ma anche che puoi farcela. Puoi metterti in gioco, perchè se va male saprari rialzarti, come già hai fatto. Ma se va bene... allora la felicità cancellerà i dolori passati e riempirà quel vuoto che ti porti dentro. Fidati. Lo sai no, parlo per esperienza. Non puoi scendere dalla giostra della vita, allora facci un giro spensierato. Quando vuoi io ci sono. Ti abbraccio cara.


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ciao cara. Come se ne guarisce? Pensando che le persone sono diverse, e che meriti le cose belle che ti capitano. Ascoltami bene, la chiave è proprio questa: tu lo meriti. La felicità, la sensazione di sentirti amata e rispettata, unica per l'altro. Non c'è motivo di pensare che sia un bluff. L' altro vuole farti del bene, e tu vivi una sola volta. Non puoi ripararti da ogni male, l' hai già imparato a tue spese. Puoi solo privarti di ciò che di buono gli altri hanno da offrirti, con un simile atteggiamento. Hai sofferto e sei ancora in piedi, questo ti ha insegnato non solo che le persone sanno essere spietate. ma anche che puoi farcela. Puoi metterti in gioco, perchè se va male saprari rialzarti, come già hai fatto. Ma se va bene... allora la felicità cancellerà i dolori passati e riempirà quel vuoto che ti porti dentro. Fidati. Lo sai no, parlo per esperienza. Non puoi scendere dalla giostra della vita, allora facci un giro spensierato. Quando vuoi io ci sono. Ti abbraccio cara.


Mi hai fatto piangere... hai toccato quei tasti che non ho mai toccato... hai capito tutto...anche di più. .. appena mi riprendo dirò di più.... intanto col cuore GRAZIE


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Si, certo non navighiamo nell' oro ma non l' avrei viziata comunque. Non lascio nemmeno che lo facciano gli altri, voglio che conosca il valore dei soldi e lei in genere non fa grandi capricci. I soldi del papà ci avrebbero fatto comodo, fa sempre comodo avere dei soldi " in più ", ma non sono necessari. Basta risparmiare sulle cose inutili ( e dannose, tra l' altro: molte cose le facciamo in casa anche perchè sono più genuine, es. non compro merendine e ci piace fare anche gli yoghurt ) ma non ci priviamo di nulla. Non posso proprio lamentarmi, sto anche facendo un fondo per il futuro di Julia. Marco sta bene economicamente, guadagnerà forse poco meno di me, e non avendo mutui figli ecc credo se la passi benone. Ma non potrebbe interessarmi di meno. i suoi soldi può tenerseli stretti. Finchè decido io per mia figlia è così. Se Julia avesse bisogno di altro ed io non potessi darglielo ricorrerei a Marco. Quando Julia sarà grande abbastanza da decidere per sè l' appoggerò in ogni caso, anche se volesse intraprendere un' azione legale nei confronti del " padre ".


Ovvio che tu agisci per il meglio, non lo dubitavo.
Io dicevo altro, parlavo di leggi e diritti.


----------



## net (26 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto piangere... hai toccato quei tasti che non ho mai toccato... hai capito tutto...anche di più. .. appena mi riprendo dirò di più.... intanto col cuore GRAZIE


non piangere più... :abbraccio:


----------



## net (26 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovvio che tu agisci per il meglio, non lo dubitavo.
> Io dicevo altro, parlavo di leggi e diritti.


:up:


----------



## Principessa (26 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Net è bellissimo leggere di te, te e j, e te e lui... e voi...
> grazie perplesso hai proprio ragione... ci accomuna che abbiamo avuto uomini di... (uomini?) Vabbe... però te net riesci a fidarti e ad aprire le braccia a questo nuovo amore... io lo amo il mio ragazzo e anche tanto...però lo shock passato non mi consente di fidarmi del tutto... ti invidio per questo. .. quello che leggo di te ora...sei la me di un tempo...tutta farfalle ed emozioni. ..io lo amo e ho provato tutto...ma sempre con un qualcosa dentro di me che tende a voler  vedere del marcio...  vedi? Quello che fa Francesco per te lo fa il mio compagno per me... solo che nel tuo caso penso che sei fortunata... nel mio aspetto la presa dei fondelli perchè per me troppo bello per esser vero... tutto questo per dirti. ..come se ne guarisce?
> Un abbraccio e sono felicissima per te e J.


Scared!!! Ciaoooo!

Ma come va???

E' da tanto che non ti leggo...


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2014)

Net :inlove:


----------



## net (26 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Net :inlove:


Simy... sono tanto felice  :abbraccio::bacio:


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Simy... sono tanto felice  :abbraccio::bacio:


anche io per te  
davvero tanto!


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> anche io per te
> davvero tanto!


grazie per il rosso...


----------



## net (27 Gennaio 2014)

adesso ti do un bello smeraldo e dimentichi quel rubino cattivo. :bacio:buona giornata cara!


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie per il rosso...



e un altro


----------



## net (27 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> e un altro


ma non possono sfogarsi nel mausoleo, sugli utenti vecchi, come dice il conte? Hanno attacchi compulsivi di rubinite??:unhappy:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che ti ridi?
> Andiamo di là che dobbiamo aiutare Nate...
> Dice che si deve moderare i toni...
> Capisci?


Sono felice per Net. In fondo, anche se non lo do a vedere, sono un romanticone. Ma tendo a tenere tutto da parte per mia figlia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> e un altro


e altro verde, che meriti comunque un post sì e l'altro pure. :smile:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e altro verde, che meriti comunque un post sì e l'altro pure. :smile:



uno pure io


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2014)

:abbraccio:


----------



## Gian (27 Gennaio 2014)

ho dato un pallino verde a Simy.


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2014)

grazie


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2014)

minchia tre rossi per aver detto a net che sono felice per lei


----------



## Gian (27 Gennaio 2014)

anche a me è arrivata una disapprovazione (non so perchè),
ma ci non preoccupiamo, e poi ci sono tanti problemi nella vita:
il lavoro, il traffico, le persone sgarbate ecc.ecc.
:up:


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> anche a me è arrivata una disapprovazione (non so perchè),
> ma ci non preoccupiamo, e poi ci sono tanti problemi nella vita:
> il lavoro, il traffico, le persone sgarbate ecc.ecc.
> :up:


ma si figurati  fossero questi i problemi.


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> anche a me è arrivata una disapprovazione (non so perchè),
> ma ci non preoccupiamo, e poi ci sono tanti problemi nella vita:
> il lavoro, il traffico, le persone sgarbate ecc.ecc.
> :up:



verde mio


----------



## Gian (27 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> verde mio


grazie, buona serata.
A te e a tutti...


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> minchia tre rossi per aver detto a net che sono felice per lei


Boh io questi rossi random mi ca li capisco :singleeye: Presumo sia per puro divertissement di chi li regala XD


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> non piangere più... :abbraccio:


:bacissimo:


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Scared!!! Ciaoooo!
> 
> Ma come va???
> 
> E' da tanto che non ti leggo...


Insomma.. diciamo che va... oggi sono stanchissima.. tanti impegni... e tu? :abbraccio: 
trovato lavoro?


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> anche io per te
> davvero tanto!





Simy ha detto:


> grazie per il rosso...





Simy ha detto:


> e un altro


verde mio :bacio:


----------



## net (27 Gennaio 2014)

Hanno dato due rubini anche a me... che gente sciocca.


----------



## disincantata (27 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> minchia tre rossi per aver detto a net che sono felice per lei


Invidia?????

Boh!!!!


----------



## disincantata (27 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sono felice per Net. In fondo, anche se non lo do a vedere, sono un romanticone. Ma tendo a tenere tutto da parte per mia figlia.


Che c'entra tua figlia?

Boh.


----------



## morfeo78 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> minchia tre rossi per aver detto a net che sono felice per lei


qualche utente che non ha altro modo di sfogare le proprie frustrazioni che sparando rossi random?? Mah!
Se si divertono così,  lasciamoli divertire. :-D


----------



## sienne (28 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

e allora, che piovano rossi a catenelle ... 


Net, non te l'ho detto, ma lo dico ora,
ed è sincero ... io sono "lui" (sotto qui) ... :smile: ...
Lo davo per scontato ... Certo!
Tutto il bene possibile! Per tua figlia e te!


:kiss:


sienne


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Hanno dato due rubini anche a me... che gente sciocca.





morfeo78 ha detto:


> qualche utente che non ha altro modo di sfogare le proprie frustrazioni che sparando rossi random?? Mah!
> Se si divertono così, lasciamoli divertire. :-D


ognuno si diverte come può


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che c'entra tua figlia?
> 
> Boh.


discorso complesso...... :smile:


----------



## net (28 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e allora, che piovano rossi a catenelle ...
> 
> ...



:abbraccio:


----------



## net (28 Gennaio 2014)

Anna è venuta in ufficio poco prima di pranzo. Io e Francesco avevamo in programma una fuga romantica da me  ( J fa orario lungo questa settimana ). Mancavano dieci minuti all' orario concordato quando ho sentito la sua voce ( di Anna ) mentre parlava con la mia amica che è alla reception. Deve averla sentita anche Francesco, perchè è uscito, ma è passato prima davanti la mia porta, mi ha sorriso e mi ha detto " è quasi ora, dai lascia ". Ho salvato, spento il pc e sono arrivata lì in un secondo. Lei stava salutando Francesco come se non lo vedesse da dieci anni, tutta moine e sorrisi e me con un freddo " Ah ci sei anche tu " :blank: e gli ha detto che voleva passare qualche giorno fa a fargli compagnia ma non ha potuto ed ha colto l' occasione oggi. Poi gli ha chiesto " Scendi a pranzo con me da .....? " ( un localino vicino l' ufficio ) ( notare che non ha detto " scendete " ) ma Francesco le ha detto : " Mi dispiace, ma abbiamo già un impegno e siamo di fretta. " Poi si è rivolto verso me e mi ha chiesto se avevo preso tutto. Le ha detto " Beh allora noi andremmo, buon appetito comunque e grazie per la visita.". Anna ha fatto una faccia assurda, stavo per ridere. Francesco mi ha presa per mano e siamo andati via. Le ho detto ciao e lei non ha risposto. Siamo andati a casa a non pranzare . Direi che Anna è sistemata :mexican:


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Anna è venuta in ufficio poco prima di pranzo. Io e Francesco avevamo in programma una fuga romantica da me  ( J fa orario lungo questa settimana ). Mancavano dieci minuti all' orario concordato quando ho sentito la sua voce ( di Anna ) mentre parlava con la mia amica che è alla reception. Deve averla sentita anche Francesco, perchè è uscito, ma è passato prima davanti la mia porta, mi ha sorriso e mi ha detto " è quasi ora, dai lascia ". Ho salvato, spento il pc e sono arrivata lì in un secondo. Lei stava salutando Francesco come se non lo vedesse da dieci anni, tutta moine e sorrisi e me con un freddo " Ah ci sei anche tu " :blank: e gli ha detto che voleva passare qualche giorno fa a fargli compagnia ma non ha potuto ed ha colto l' occasione oggi. Poi gli ha chiesto " Scendi a pranzo con me da .....? " ( un localino vicino l' ufficio ) ( notare che non ha detto " scendete " ) ma Francesco le ha detto : " Mi dispiace, ma abbiamo già un impegno e siamo di fretta. " Poi si è rivolto verso me e mi ha chiesto se avevo preso tutto. Le ha detto " Beh allora noi andremmo, buon appetito comunque e grazie per la visita.". Anna ha fatto una faccia assurda, stavo per ridere. Francesco mi ha presa per mano e siamo andati via. Le ho detto ciao e lei non ha risposto. Siamo andati a casa a non pranzare . Direi che Anna è sistemata :mexican:


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


>




:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata: geniale!


----------



## mic (28 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Anna è venuta in ufficio poco prima di pranzo. Io e Francesco avevamo in programma una fuga romantica da me  ( J fa orario lungo questa settimana ). Mancavano dieci minuti all' orario concordato quando ho sentito la sua voce ( di Anna ) mentre parlava con la mia amica che è alla reception. Deve averla sentita anche Francesco, perchè è uscito, ma è passato prima davanti la mia porta, mi ha sorriso e mi ha detto " è quasi ora, dai lascia ". Ho salvato, spento il pc e sono arrivata lì in un secondo. Lei stava salutando Francesco come se non lo vedesse da dieci anni, tutta moine e sorrisi e me con un freddo " Ah ci sei anche tu " :blank: e gli ha detto che voleva passare qualche giorno fa a fargli compagnia ma non ha potuto ed ha colto l' occasione oggi. Poi gli ha chiesto " Scendi a pranzo con me da .....? " ( un localino vicino l' ufficio ) ( notare che non ha detto " scendete " ) ma Francesco le ha detto : " Mi dispiace, ma abbiamo già un impegno e siamo di fretta. " Poi si è rivolto verso me e mi ha chiesto se avevo preso tutto. Le ha detto " Beh allora noi andremmo, buon appetito comunque e grazie per la visita.". Anna ha fatto una faccia assurda, stavo per ridere. Francesco mi ha presa per mano e siamo andati via. Le ho detto ciao e lei non ha risposto. Siamo andati a casa a non pranzare . Direi che Anna è sistemata :mexican:


E pensare che avevi dubbi....


----------



## Eliade (28 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


>


Grandissima Simy!!!

:quoto:



Questo Francesco mi piace sempre di più!!!!
Già la vedo net che gongola per tutto il giorno! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata: geniale!





Eliade ha detto:


> Grandissima Simy!!!
> 
> :quoto:
> 
> ...


:mrgreen:


----------



## net (28 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Grandissima Simy!!!
> 
> :quoto:
> 
> ...



:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::mrgreen:


----------



## net (28 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> E pensare che avevi dubbi....


meno male, perchè temo di non essere portata per il karatè:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> meno male, perchè temo di non essere portata per il karatè:mrgreen:



:risata::risata::risata:

grande pure tu!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


>


:up::up::up:La prima pratica è stata collocata in archivio :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

:up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Francesco è una delizia


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Net*

Mi sono permesso di raggruppare quello che hai scritto. Dopo l'ho fatto leggere a mia moglie, sorridendo le sono scese delle lacrime. Era contenta di leggere te.


----------



## net (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sono permesso di raggruppare quello che hai scritto. Dopo l'ho fatto leggere a mia moglie, sorridendo le sono scese delle lacrime. Era contenta di leggere te.


Ultimo... sapessi quante volte mi sono commossa leggendoti, leggendo ciò che scrivi della tua famiglia. Penso che tu sia una persona meravigliosa, un uomo come pochi... ti ammiro moltissimo. E sono convinta che la tua signora non sia da meno. Spero un giorno di riuscire a costruire qualcosa di simile a ciò che avete costruito voi. Un abbraccione ad entrambi. :abbraccio:ioggia:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ultimo... sapessi quante volte mi sono commossa leggendoti, leggendo ciò che scrivi della tua famiglia. Penso che tu sia una persona meravigliosa, un uomo come pochi... ti ammiro moltissimo. E sono convinta che la tua signora non sia da meno. Spero un giorno di riuscire a costruire qualcosa di simile a ciò che avete costruito voi. Un abbraccione ad entrambi. :abbraccio:ioggia:



ehm... :smile:


----------



## MillePensieri (30 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Francesco mi ha presa per mano e siamo andati via[...]


L'inguaribile romantica dentro di me è in festa!:ballo::inlove:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sono molto molto felice per te.


----------



## net (30 Gennaio 2014)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> L'inguaribile romantica dentro di me è in festa!:ballo::inlove:



:inlove:


----------



## net (30 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sono molto molto felice per te.


:rock::bacio:


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Gennaio 2014)

net, novità?  :inlove: la vostra storia mi piace molto


----------



## net (31 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> net, novità? :smile: :inlove: la vostra storia mi piace molto


Ciao cara  procede tutto per il meglio, ogni giorno è una  scoperta... cose che per molti sono banali, ma che a me sembrano  miracoli quotidiani... sarà che non ho mai condiviso J con un uomo Sarà  che non ho mai avuto un vero " compagno ". In questi giorni abbiamo  lavorato come matti, a breve dovrò consegnare un progetto e Francesco ne  ha uno suo e collabora anche a questo con me. Stasera dopo l' ufficio  sono andata a prendere J da mio padre mentre Francesco faceva la spesa  per la cena e ci siamo fiondati da me, così lui ha cucinato, J  apparecchiava mentre io lavoravo ancora un pò e poi io ho lavato i  piatti ed ordinavo mentre Francesco ritoccava i suoi dettagli sul  progetto e J l' osservava attentissima, facendogli mille domande. Ieri  ho fatto l' orzata ( tipo latte di mandorle ) in casa, mi fa impazzire  con il latte ed ha un immediato potere rilassante su J. Infatti appena  ha bevuto il suo bicchiere di latte caldo con un pò di orzata ha  cominciato a sbadigliare. Mentre la stavo portando a letto in braccio  perchè era sfinita mi ha chiesto " mamma, posso dormire nel lettone con  te? " Le ho detto sì e mi ha chiesto all' orecchio " Può venire anche  Francesco? " Le ho detto di chiedere a lui, e J si è girata verso di lui  e gli ha teso le braccia per essere presa, poi ha nascosto il visino  nel suo collo e gli ha chiesto " Puoi venire nel lettone con noi finchè  non mi addormento? " Francesco era la personificazione dell' amore.  Eravamo sul letto con lei al centro, Francesco le ha raccontato una  storia di serie Z ( nomi assurdi e trama inesistente, tra mille  contraddizioni, ma tanto J stava già chiudendo gli occhietti ) e dopo un  pò che si è addormentata l' ho guardato per fargli segno di alzarsi  piano piano dal letto. Aveva gli occhi lucidissimi e nel corridoio mi ha  detto con la voce roca che ha quando è emozionato tante cose belle,  abbracciandomi. E' stato meraviglioso. Lui mi cura, sta cancellando in  me ogni traccia di sfiducia o paura, si sta prendendo cura di me e del  mio mondo totalmente, ed in maniera così spontanea... Ed io lo lascio  fare. E' una vita che lo aspetto. Non mi dice " ti amo ", ma glielo  leggo dentro. Non mi dice " non ti lascerò mai ", ma sento che starebbe  con me, con noi, per sempre. Il tempo non ha senso tra noi, cerchiamo di  non correre ma siamo già avanti, e ci viene da volare  . Penso che  tutto questo non sarebbe mai accaduto se non mi fossi stancata di avere  paura, Scared. Avrei rinunciato a tutto questo per una valanga di paure,  dubbi, insicurezze. Non esattamente un affare, no? Non farti sopraffare  dalla paura  vivila e vincila!


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ciao cara  procede tutto per il meglio, ogni giorno è una  scoperta... cose che per molti sono banali, ma che a me sembrano  miracoli quotidiani... sarà che non ho mai condiviso J con un uomo Sarà  che non ho mai avuto un vero " compagno ". In questi giorni abbiamo  lavorato come matti, a breve dovrò consegnare un progetto e Francesco ne  ha uno suo e collabora anche a questo con me. Stasera dopo l' ufficio  sono andata a prendere J da mio padre mentre Francesco faceva la spesa  per la cena e ci siamo fiondati da me, così lui ha cucinato, J  apparecchiava mentre io lavoravo ancora un pò e poi io ho lavato i  piatti ed ordinavo mentre Francesco ritoccava i suoi dettagli sul  progetto e J l' osservava attentissima, facendogli mille domande. Ieri  ho fatto l' orzata ( tipo latte di mandorle ) in casa, mi fa impazzire  con il latte ed ha un immediato potere rilassante su J. Infatti appena  ha bevuto il suo bicchiere di latte caldo con un pò di orzata ha  cominciato a sbadigliare. Mentre la stavo portando a letto in braccio  perchè era sfinita mi ha chiesto " mamma, posso dormire nel lettone con  te? " Le ho detto sì e mi ha chiesto all' orecchio " Può venire anche  Francesco? " Le ho detto di chiedere a lui, e J si è girata verso di lui  e gli ha teso le braccia per essere presa, poi ha nascosto il visino  nel suo collo e gli ha chiesto " Puoi venire nel lettone con noi finchè  non mi addormento? " Francesco era la personificazione dell' amore.  Eravamo sul letto con lei al centro, Francesco le ha raccontato una  storia di serie Z ( nomi assurdi e trama inesistente, tra mille  contraddizioni, ma tanto J stava già chiudendo gli occhietti ) e dopo un  pò che si è addormentata l' ho guardato per fargli segno di alzarsi  piano piano dal letto. Aveva gli occhi lucidissimi e nel corridoio mi ha  detto con la voce roca che ha quando è emozionato tante cose belle,  abbracciandomi. E' stato meraviglioso. Lui mi cura, sta cancellando in  me ogni traccia di sfiducia o paura, si sta prendendo cura di me e del  mio mondo totalmente, ed in maniera così spontanea... Ed io lo lascio  fare. E' una vita che lo aspetto. Non mi dice " ti amo ", ma glielo  leggo dentro. Non mi dice " non ti lascerò mai ", ma sento che starebbe  con me, con noi, per sempre. Il tempo non ha senso tra noi, cerchiamo di  non correre ma siamo già avanti, e ci viene da volare  . Penso che  tutto questo non sarebbe mai accaduto se non mi fossi stancata di avere  paura, Scared. Avrei rinunciato a tutto questo per una valanga di paure,  dubbi, insicurezze. Non esattamente un affare, no? Non farti sopraffare  dalla paura  vivila e vincila!



Sei una meraviglia Net, e Francesco è fortunato.


----------



## net (1 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sei una meraviglia Net, e Francesco è fortunato.


Anche io lo sono... tanto... grazie cara, un bacio. :bacio:


----------



## morfeo78 (1 Febbraio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ciao cara  procede tutto per il meglio, ogni giorno è una  scoperta... cose che per molti sono banali, ma che a me sembrano  miracoli quotidiani... sarà che non ho mai condiviso J con un uomo Sarà  che non ho mai avuto un vero " compagno ". In questi giorni abbiamo  lavorato come matti, a breve dovrò consegnare un progetto e Francesco ne  ha uno suo e collabora anche a questo con me. Stasera dopo l' ufficio  sono andata a prendere J da mio padre mentre Francesco faceva la spesa  per la cena e ci siamo fiondati da me, così lui ha cucinato, J  apparecchiava mentre io lavoravo ancora un pò e poi io ho lavato i  piatti ed ordinavo mentre Francesco ritoccava i suoi dettagli sul  progetto e J l' osservava attentissima, facendogli mille domande. Ieri  ho fatto l' orzata ( tipo latte di mandorle ) in casa, mi fa impazzire  con il latte ed ha un immediato potere rilassante su J. Infatti appena  ha bevuto il suo bicchiere di latte caldo con un pò di orzata ha  cominciato a sbadigliare. Mentre la stavo portando a letto in braccio  perchè era sfinita mi ha chiesto " mamma, posso dormire nel lettone con  te? " Le ho detto sì e mi ha chiesto all' orecchio " Può venire anche  Francesco? " Le ho detto di chiedere a lui, e J si è girata verso di lui  e gli ha teso le braccia per essere presa, poi ha nascosto il visino  nel suo collo e gli ha chiesto " Puoi venire nel lettone con noi finchè  non mi addormento? " Francesco era la personificazione dell' amore.  Eravamo sul letto con lei al centro, Francesco le ha raccontato una  storia di serie Z ( nomi assurdi e trama inesistente, tra mille  contraddizioni, ma tanto J stava già chiudendo gli occhietti ) e dopo un  pò che si è addormentata l' ho guardato per fargli segno di alzarsi  piano piano dal letto. Aveva gli occhi lucidissimi e nel corridoio mi ha  detto con la voce roca che ha quando è emozionato tante cose belle,  abbracciandomi. E' stato meraviglioso. Lui mi cura, sta cancellando in  me ogni traccia di sfiducia o paura, si sta prendendo cura di me e del  mio mondo totalmente, ed in maniera così spontanea... Ed io lo lascio  fare. E' una vita che lo aspetto. Non mi dice " ti amo ", ma glielo  leggo dentro. Non mi dice " non ti lascerò mai ", ma sento che starebbe  con me, con noi, per sempre. Il tempo non ha senso tra noi, cerchiamo di  non correre ma siamo già avanti, e ci viene da volare  . Penso che  tutto questo non sarebbe mai accaduto se non mi fossi stancata di avere  paura, Scared. Avrei rinunciato a tutto questo per una valanga di paure,  dubbi, insicurezze. Non esattamente un affare, no? Non farti sopraffare  dalla paura  vivila e vincila!


La richiesta di j fatta all'orecchio mi avrebbe sciolto.... credo sia la cigliegina sulla torta sentirsi desiderato da j come "padre".


----------



## Spider (1 Febbraio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> La richiesta di j fatta all'orecchio mi avrebbe sciolto.... credo sia la cigliegina sulla torta sentirsi desiderato da j come "padre".


tenerone...


----------



## net (1 Febbraio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> La richiesta di j fatta all'orecchio mi avrebbe sciolto.... credo sia la cigliegina sulla torta sentirsi desiderato da j come "padre".


Credo che abbia intuito cosa sta accadendo tra noi e si stia rilassando anche lei. E' la prima volta che si comporta così  credo che con lui si senta al sicuro... come me.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Febbraio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ciao cara  procede tutto per il meglio, ogni giorno è una  scoperta... cose che per molti sono banali, ma che a me sembrano  miracoli quotidiani... sarà che non ho mai condiviso J con un uomo Sarà  che non ho mai avuto un vero " compagno ". In questi giorni abbiamo  lavorato come matti, a breve dovrò consegnare un progetto e Francesco ne  ha uno suo e collabora anche a questo con me. Stasera dopo l' ufficio  sono andata a prendere J da mio padre mentre Francesco faceva la spesa  per la cena e ci siamo fiondati da me, così lui ha cucinato, J  apparecchiava mentre io lavoravo ancora un pò e poi io ho lavato i  piatti ed ordinavo mentre Francesco ritoccava i suoi dettagli sul  progetto e J l' osservava attentissima, facendogli mille domande. Ieri  ho fatto l' orzata ( tipo latte di mandorle ) in casa, mi fa impazzire  con il latte ed ha un immediato potere rilassante su J. Infatti appena  ha bevuto il suo bicchiere di latte caldo con un pò di orzata ha  cominciato a sbadigliare. Mentre la stavo portando a letto in braccio  perchè era sfinita mi ha chiesto " mamma, posso dormire nel lettone con  te? " Le ho detto sì e mi ha chiesto all' orecchio " Può venire anche  Francesco? " Le ho detto di chiedere a lui, e J si è girata verso di lui  e gli ha teso le braccia per essere presa, poi ha nascosto il visino  nel suo collo e gli ha chiesto " Puoi venire nel lettone con noi finchè  non mi addormento? " Francesco era la personificazione dell' amore.  Eravamo sul letto con lei al centro, Francesco le ha raccontato una  storia di serie Z ( nomi assurdi e trama inesistente, tra mille  contraddizioni, ma tanto J stava già chiudendo gli occhietti ) e dopo un  pò che si è addormentata l' ho guardato per fargli segno di alzarsi  piano piano dal letto. Aveva gli occhi lucidissimi e nel corridoio mi ha  detto con la voce roca che ha quando è emozionato tante cose belle,  abbracciandomi. E' stato meraviglioso. Lui mi cura, sta cancellando in  me ogni traccia di sfiducia o paura, si sta prendendo cura di me e del  mio mondo totalmente, ed in maniera così spontanea... Ed io lo lascio  fare. E' una vita che lo aspetto. Non mi dice " ti amo ", ma glielo  leggo dentro. Non mi dice " non ti lascerò mai ", ma sento che starebbe  con me, con noi, per sempre. Il tempo non ha senso tra noi, cerchiamo di  non correre ma siamo già avanti, e ci viene da volare  . Penso che  tutto questo non sarebbe mai accaduto se non mi fossi stancata di avere  paura, Scared. Avrei rinunciato a tutto questo per una valanga di paure,  dubbi, insicurezze. Non esattamente un affare, no? Non farti sopraffare  dalla paura  vivila e vincila!


Sto uomo mi piace proprio tanto. Cioè... come si comporta. :mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (1 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sto uomo mi piace proprio tanto. Cioè... come si comporta. :mrgreen:


l'esatto,
 esatto contrario...
di te.
ma guarda un pò.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> l'esatto,
> esatto contrario...
> di te.
> ma guarda un pò.


dici che sarà per quello che mi piace tanto?:rotfl:


----------



## Spider (1 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> dici che sarà per quello che mi piace tanto?:rotfl:


assolutamente si.
è quello che saresti voluto essere...e non ti sembra vero, 
che esistano uomini cosi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> assolutamente si.
> è quello che saresti voluto essere...e non ti sembra vero,
> che esistano uomini cosi.


tu si che hai capito tutto di me :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

Tutto quello che avviene con spontaneità e delicatezza è bellissimo.


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ciao cara  procede tutto per il meglio, ogni giorno è una  scoperta... cose che per molti sono banali, ma che a me sembrano  miracoli quotidiani... sarà che non ho mai condiviso J con un uomo Sarà  che non ho mai avuto un vero " compagno ". In questi giorni abbiamo  lavorato come matti, a breve dovrò consegnare un progetto e Francesco ne  ha uno suo e collabora anche a questo con me. Stasera dopo l' ufficio  sono andata a prendere J da mio padre mentre Francesco faceva la spesa  per la cena e ci siamo fiondati da me, così lui ha cucinato, J  apparecchiava mentre io lavoravo ancora un pò e poi io ho lavato i  piatti ed ordinavo mentre Francesco ritoccava i suoi dettagli sul  progetto e J l' osservava attentissima, facendogli mille domande. Ieri  ho fatto l' orzata ( tipo latte di mandorle ) in casa, mi fa impazzire  con il latte ed ha un immediato potere rilassante su J. Infatti appena  ha bevuto il suo bicchiere di latte caldo con un pò di orzata ha  cominciato a sbadigliare. Mentre la stavo portando a letto in braccio  perchè era sfinita mi ha chiesto " mamma, posso dormire nel lettone con  te? " Le ho detto sì e mi ha chiesto all' orecchio " Può venire anche  Francesco? " Le ho detto di chiedere a lui, e J si è girata verso di lui  e gli ha teso le braccia per essere presa, poi ha nascosto il visino  nel suo collo e gli ha chiesto " Puoi venire nel lettone con noi finchè  non mi addormento? " Francesco era la personificazione dell' amore.  Eravamo sul letto con lei al centro, Francesco le ha raccontato una  storia di serie Z ( nomi assurdi e trama inesistente, tra mille  contraddizioni, ma tanto J stava già chiudendo gli occhietti ) e dopo un  pò che si è addormentata l' ho guardato per fargli segno di alzarsi  piano piano dal letto. Aveva gli occhi lucidissimi e nel corridoio mi ha  detto con la voce roca che ha quando è emozionato tante cose belle,  abbracciandomi. E' stato meraviglioso. Lui mi cura, sta cancellando in  me ogni traccia di sfiducia o paura, si sta prendendo cura di me e del  mio mondo totalmente, ed in maniera così spontanea... Ed io lo lascio  fare. E' una vita che lo aspetto. Non mi dice " ti amo ", ma glielo  leggo dentro. Non mi dice " non ti lascerò mai ", ma sento che starebbe  con me, con noi, per sempre. Il tempo non ha senso tra noi, cerchiamo di  non correre ma siamo già avanti, e ci viene da volare  . Penso che  tutto questo non sarebbe mai accaduto se non mi fossi stancata di avere  paura, Scared. Avrei rinunciato a tutto questo per una valanga di paure,  dubbi, insicurezze. Non esattamente un affare, no? Non farti sopraffare  dalla paura  vivila e vincila!


Che bello, mi sono commossa leggendo tutto questo... 
Siete proprio affiatati.


----------



## Spider (1 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> tu si che hai capito tutto di me :rotfl:


molto più di quanto immagini...
certo, se incanti le zitellone qui dentro.. mica è colpa mia.
sei tu che ci sai fare.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ciao cara  procede tutto per il meglio, ogni giorno è una  scoperta... cose che per molti sono banali, ma che a me sembrano  miracoli quotidiani... sarà che non ho mai condiviso J con un uomo Sarà  che non ho mai avuto un vero " compagno ". In questi giorni abbiamo  lavorato come matti, a breve dovrò consegnare un progetto e Francesco ne  ha uno suo e collabora anche a questo con me. Stasera dopo l' ufficio  sono andata a prendere J da mio padre mentre Francesco faceva la spesa  per la cena e ci siamo fiondati da me, così lui ha cucinato, J  apparecchiava mentre io lavoravo ancora un pò e poi io ho lavato i  piatti ed ordinavo mentre Francesco ritoccava i suoi dettagli sul  progetto e J l' osservava attentissima, facendogli mille domande. Ieri  ho fatto l' orzata ( tipo latte di mandorle ) in casa, mi fa impazzire  con il latte ed ha un immediato potere rilassante su J. Infatti appena  ha bevuto il suo bicchiere di latte caldo con un pò di orzata ha  cominciato a sbadigliare. Mentre la stavo portando a letto in braccio  perchè era sfinita mi ha chiesto " mamma, posso dormire nel lettone con  te? " Le ho detto sì e mi ha chiesto all' orecchio " Può venire anche  Francesco? " Le ho detto di chiedere a lui, e J si è girata verso di lui  e gli ha teso le braccia per essere presa, poi ha nascosto il visino  nel suo collo e gli ha chiesto " Puoi venire nel lettone con noi finchè  non mi addormento? " Francesco era la personificazione dell' amore.  Eravamo sul letto con lei al centro, Francesco le ha raccontato una  storia di serie Z ( nomi assurdi e trama inesistente, tra mille  contraddizioni, ma tanto J stava già chiudendo gli occhietti ) e dopo un  pò che si è addormentata l' ho guardato per fargli segno di alzarsi  piano piano dal letto. Aveva gli occhi lucidissimi e nel corridoio mi ha  detto con la voce roca che ha quando è emozionato tante cose belle,  abbracciandomi. E' stato meraviglioso. Lui mi cura, sta cancellando in  me ogni traccia di sfiducia o paura, si sta prendendo cura di me e del  mio mondo totalmente, ed in maniera così spontanea... Ed io lo lascio  fare. E' una vita che lo aspetto. Non mi dice " ti amo ", ma glielo  leggo dentro. Non mi dice " non ti lascerò mai ", ma sento che starebbe  con me, con noi, per sempre. Il tempo non ha senso tra noi, cerchiamo di  non correre ma siamo già avanti, e ci viene da volare  . Penso che  tutto questo non sarebbe mai accaduto se non mi fossi stancata di avere  paura, Scared. Avrei rinunciato a tutto questo per una valanga di paure,  dubbi, insicurezze. Non esattamente un affare, no? Non farti sopraffare  dalla paura  vivila e vincila!


:inlove: :inlove: net mi fai sognare...siete bellissimi insieme  è stato dolcissimo!! Da commuoversi... (ho solo un pò gli occhi lucidi... ) bello davvero!! Ti ammiro xk riesci a prendere il bello k da senza domande e senza domani. La vivi senza paure...spero ank io di riuscirci un gg... intanto leggerti mi è terapeutico! E ti ringrazio. .. un bacione per tutti in particolare per julia


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ciao cara  procede tutto per il meglio, ogni giorno è una  scoperta... cose che per molti sono banali, ma che a me sembrano  miracoli quotidiani... sarà che non ho mai condiviso J con un uomo Sarà  che non ho mai avuto un vero " compagno ". In questi giorni abbiamo  lavorato come matti, a breve dovrò consegnare un progetto e Francesco ne  ha uno suo e collabora anche a questo con me. Stasera dopo l' ufficio  sono andata a prendere J da mio padre mentre Francesco faceva la spesa  per la cena e ci siamo fiondati da me, così lui ha cucinato, J  apparecchiava mentre io lavoravo ancora un pò e poi io ho lavato i  piatti ed ordinavo mentre Francesco ritoccava i suoi dettagli sul  progetto e J l' osservava attentissima, facendogli mille domande. Ieri  ho fatto l' orzata ( tipo latte di mandorle ) in casa, mi fa impazzire  con il latte ed ha un immediato potere rilassante su J. Infatti appena  ha bevuto il suo bicchiere di latte caldo con un pò di orzata ha  cominciato a sbadigliare. Mentre la stavo portando a letto in braccio  perchè era sfinita mi ha chiesto " mamma, posso dormire nel lettone con  te? " Le ho detto sì e mi ha chiesto all' orecchio " Può venire anche  Francesco? " Le ho detto di chiedere a lui, e J si è girata verso di lui  e gli ha teso le braccia per essere presa, poi ha nascosto il visino  nel suo collo e gli ha chiesto " Puoi venire nel lettone con noi finchè  non mi addormento? " Francesco era la personificazione dell' amore.  Eravamo sul letto con lei al centro, Francesco le ha raccontato una  storia di serie Z ( nomi assurdi e trama inesistente, tra mille  contraddizioni, ma tanto J stava già chiudendo gli occhietti ) e dopo un  pò che si è addormentata l' ho guardato per fargli segno di alzarsi  piano piano dal letto. Aveva gli occhi lucidissimi e nel corridoio mi ha  detto con la voce roca che ha quando è emozionato tante cose belle,  abbracciandomi. E' stato meraviglioso. Lui mi cura, sta cancellando in  me ogni traccia di sfiducia o paura, si sta prendendo cura di me e del  mio mondo totalmente, ed in maniera così spontanea... Ed io lo lascio  fare. E' una vita che lo aspetto. Non mi dice " ti amo ", ma glielo  leggo dentro. Non mi dice " non ti lascerò mai ", ma sento che starebbe  con me, con noi, per sempre. Il tempo non ha senso tra noi, cerchiamo di  non correre ma siamo già avanti, e ci viene da volare  . Penso che  tutto questo non sarebbe mai accaduto se non mi fossi stancata di avere  paura, Scared. Avrei rinunciato a tutto questo per una valanga di paure,  dubbi, insicurezze. Non esattamente un affare, no? Non farti sopraffare  dalla paura  vivila e vincila!


:inlove:

uno che raconta storie di serie z con tanta commozione vale tutto il regno, approvo! :ballo::ballo::festa:

goditi tutto, è il tuo tempo e te lo meriti!


----------

